# Off The Wall (raccolta di ultra-OT)

## Cazzantonio

Questo topic serve a raccogliere tutto il materiale ultra-OT che vi viene in mente di postare... 

Come al solito evitate di postare roba ultra-OT ma se proprio dovete fatelo qua dentro. I topic ultra-OT postati altrove verranno mergiati a questo dopo un opportuno cazziatone   :Wink: 

Non si accettano flame di nessun tipo. Se la discussione degenera in un flame i post "fuori dalle righe" verranno splittati e "cestinati" altrove   :Twisted Evil: 

Il fatto che ci sia uno sticky per raccogliere il materiale ultra-OT non significa che siete autorizzati a sbizzarrirvi con OT di ogni tipo! Siete invitati come al solito ad automoderarvi... il forum è fatto dagli utenti quindi siete i primi a dover mostrare un senso "civico" nell'utilizzo delle risorse che vi sono concesse   :Wink: 

P.S. Per ora questo sticky è un esperimento... collaborate per farlo riuscire   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

e lo faccio un ultra OT, va

me ne vado in ferie, auguri a tutti e ci si becca dopo le feste

ciao!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io vado prendermi una rata di freddo nel paese delle ikee.... il meteo dice che la temperatura  max è zero...  Brrrr...   :Shocked: 

poi, a parte questo... volevo chiedere se qualcuno qui dentro si intrippa con gli htpc, ovvero passa ore e ore davanti al proiettore/lcd/plasma a fare play/pause per tirare fuori l'immagine "perfetta" dai film?  io stavo cercando di farmi un htpc con linux, ma mancano i codec di alta qualità che esistono per windows (purtroppo)...  

Addirittura ultimamente mi stavo facendo un trip sul fatto che se mi faccio un sistema full 64bit magari i colori rendono meglio... mah...

----------

## randomaze

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> me ne vado in ferie, auguri a tutti e ci si becca dopo le feste

 

Quoto  :Mr. Green: 

...anche se tornerò prima della fine delle feste.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Buone Feste anche a voi  :Smile: 

Io ora mi trovo a Praga a lavorare... :/ ma sulla board non ne posso fare a meno  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

/me fortemente invidioso!!!!

Salutami mala strana e la stare' mesto   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

Buone Feste a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fejfbo

Tanti sinceri auguri a tutti!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Tanti sinceri auguri a tutti!!!!  

 

già...  :Cool: 

----------

## luna80

un ot per gli auguri ci sta sempre bene: AUGURONI DI BUON NATALE A TUTTI E PER UN "emergente" 2006!

luna80

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Salutami mala strana e la stare' mesto  
> 
> 

 

hahahaha sicuramente  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

vedo che ti è piaciuta? ne sono felice essendo la mia seconda patria  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Buone feste a tutti e tanta invidia per chi va in vacanza   :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Merry Xmas and happy new year anche da parte mia!  :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

Tanti auguri a tutti   :Very Happy: 

Anche chi ha la "sfiga" degli esami   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

volevo augurare anche io a tutti voi i miei più sentiti auguri per un buon natale e per un felice anno nuovo, soprattutto per chi come me si fa il natale al lavoro con gli esami in prossimità... 

in ogni caso per tutti voi: BUON NATALE!

```

    +

    |

    *

   ***

  *****

 *******

*********

   |||

   |||

```

PS: non sono mai stato molto bravo a fare gli alberelli...

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Il cervello a prostituirsi

Sono arrivato alla 27esima pagina bestemmiando assieme ad un paio di amici. Non ne posso piu'. Mi arrendo. Chi mi da la soluzione?

----------

## codadilupo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> Salutami mala strana e la stare' mesto  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Marzo 1996

Agosto 1998

Dicembre 1999

Mi manca solo l'autunno, e poi c'avro' passato tutte le stagioni almeno una volta  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414276.html

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

C'è qualcuno che sà dove poter prndere grafici per il trend di linux come server rispetto a microsoft ?

mi servirebbe per una ricerca... ma non sò che cercare :

su google ho messo 

server market share

server market trends

server market linux windows

ma nulla... suggerimenti?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Marzo 1996
> 
> Agosto 1998
> ...

 

allora deduco che ti piaccia ghghghghgh  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  dai se ci rivai IO CI CONTO che mi fai un fischio  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

giusto per condividere questa esperienza...

COntrollando il dmesg durante una compilazione ho visto che il kernel diceva cose del tipo

CPU(0) temperature above threshold 

Modulating frequency

La cpu scaldava fino a 80 °C (pazzesco)

Mi sono comprato una nuova ventola con dissipatore interamente in rame e la rotazione variabile manualmente... posso portarla fino a 6250 rpm ... Che bestia !!! Ora la temperatura non sale al di sopra dei 48 ° Con la Cpu impegnata con i seguenti processi

- MD5 collision

- glxgears

- un sw che usa un hard disk come come copia file in un altro 

BAAAM... che mazzate al processore con il MegaVentolone a 6250 rpm ahhahaha   :Laughing:   ... 

L'ho pagato 25 ¤ ... com'è come prezzo? (altri tool che sono usciti ma non li ho inseriti... un termo regolatore che si posizione tra la cpu e il dissipatore per far variare la velocità di rotazione del cooler a seconda della temperatura della cpu ... ma non l'ho inserita perchè mi serviva più poterlo gestire da me...)

----------

## codadilupo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> allora deduco che ti piaccia ghghghghgh   dai se ci rivai IO CI CONTO che mi fai un fischio 

 

Non manchero', anzi! mi sto già allenando a fischiare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

saluti e buon anno nuovo da stoccolma a tutti!!!   :Very Happy: 

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/pc300028.jpg

----------

## GiRa

Sono fortemente contrario a questo thread!

Le sezioni (in questo caso post) Off Topic sono la cosa peggiore dei forum, ci si trova un sacco di gente che posta tanto per fare e perchè non ha nulla da fare.

OVVIAMENTE non mi riferisco ai pionieri qui sopra che han dato il loro contributo al nascere di questa proposta dei mod.

----------

## Luca89

Primo post del 2006  :Laughing: 

Buon anno a tutti!  :Idea: 

----------

## CarloJekko

AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIII BUON 2006 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Danilo

```

emerge -v happyNewYear 

```

... a tutta la banda   :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Auguri!

----------

## gutter

Auguri a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

a tutti voi un felice anno nuovo!

----------

## shogun_panda

Auguri a tutti, belli (io e la mia ragazza) e brutti! (Voi tutti!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

PS: Scherzo ovviamente!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Le sezioni (in questo caso post) Off Topic sono la cosa peggiore dei forum, ci si trova un sacco di gente che posta tanto per fare e perchè non ha nulla da fare.

 

Beh ma tanto la gente posta comunque degli OT quindi tanto vale riunirli in un solo thread no? Se non ti piace non lo leggi e tutti sono contenti   :Wink: 

P.S.

auguri a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> quindi tanto vale riunirli in un solo thread no?

 

Non avevo capito questa cosa. Allora "approvissimo"!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

chi si riesce a registrare a gimpitalia.it? secondo me il sito è stato fatto male... io ho pure problemi di visualizzazione

----------

## Onip

io no, mi dice nick errato senza che neanche gliel'abbia messo....

----------

## CarloJekko

esattamente quello che fà a me... tra l'altro il css non viene renderizzato correttamente con konqueror... gli ho mandato anche una mail... ma non mi hanno risposto

----------

## richard77

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi, a parte questo... volevo chiedere se qualcuno qui dentro si intrippa con gli htpc, ovvero passa ore e ore davanti al proiettore/lcd/plasma a fare play/pause per tirare fuori l'immagine "perfetta" dai film?  io stavo cercando di farmi un htpc con linux, ma mancano i codec di alta qualità che esistono per windows (purtroppo)...  
> 
> Addirittura ultimamente mi stavo facendo un trip sul fatto che se mi faccio un sistema full 64bit magari i colori rendono meglio... mah...

 

Se per codec intendi i codec video, su doom9 il miglior codec video è risultato x264 che è open. Se stai parlando di altro mi scuso.

----------

## devilheart

salve raga

qualcuno sa come attivare la console di quake 4?

ho provato bindare 3 tasti diversi (\ ` e ^) ma nessuno funziona (com_allowConsole è 1). ho provato anche a mettere la keymap us ma non va.

idee?

----------

## Dece

hai provato con ~?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
alt + \
```

Forse però avresti dovuto usare il forum degli OT...

----------

## Cazzantonio

A me sembra ULTRA-OT...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho mergiato il thrad di devilheart qui

----------

## devilheart

 *Dece wrote:*   

> hai provato con ~?

 quella con alt + ì ?

ho messo nella cfg

bind "~" toggleconsole

e non va

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

devi mettere:

```
bind "~" toggleconsole

```

nella config e poi usare ALT + \ per farla uscire

----------

## devilheart

non va

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

nella mia config ho questi 3:

```
bind \ "toggleconsole"

bind ` "toggleconsole"

bind ~ "toggleconsole"

```

e per aprire la console do: alt + \

se da te non funge... boh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## devilheart

neanche così va, e non so perché ogni volta mi sostituisce \ con / nella config.

----------

## devilheart

ho risolto. dando 

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 21 = quoteleft agrave" &
```

 prima di far partire il gioco posso aprire la console premendo la i accentata

----------

## mambro

Mmm.. qualcuno sa come si fanno decentemente i grafici con openoffice calc? del tipo: seleziono una colonna di dati per l'asse X e una per l'asse Y come si fa con gnumeric o con excel..

----------

## lavish

LOL, non resistevo dal postarla:  *Quote:*   

> Un ragazzino prossimo a entrare nel Guinness dei primati
> 
> a soli tre anni aveva già creato il suo sito personale
> 
> Nove anni, indiano, è "il piccolo Gates"
> ...

 

Articolo originale: http://www.repubblica.it/2006/a/sezioni/persone/bimbosito/bimbosito/bimbosito.html

E per gradire il sito di questo bimbino: http://www.microsoftkid.com/index.htm

Un assaggio di questo genio:

```
<html>

<head>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">

<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">

<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">

<title>Microsoftkid.com</title>....
```

ROTFL!!!

Leggete perchè merita, vi farete quattro risate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

non ho parole

----------

## makoomba

...e mio nonno è arrivato sulla luna a forza di scorregge.

 *Repubblica.it wrote:*   

> Perché quel marchio compare nel sito, lo spiega lo stesso Ajay: "Perché sono grato a Microfot Thailand per l'incoraggiamento

 

BUAHAHAHA!

----------

## richard77

Vaccata per vaccata, almeno con questo si sparagna qualche secondo ricompilando il kernel (overcloccando):

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/01/09/strip_out_the_fans/

----------

## gutter

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/01/09/strip_out_the_fans/

 

Tutto olio sprecato   :Sad:   sai che bella frittura di calamari potevano farsi .... poi con due birrette ed un paio di amici te lo scordavi il pc  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/01/09/strip_out_the_fans/[/quote]

 :Shocked: 

almeno sai che il tuo computer lo puoi toccare con le mani unte  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

volete farvi veramente un'oretta buona di risate????

ecco qui: www.missionhacker.altervista.org

e, dopo aver dato "Entra nel sito", cliccare a sinistra sulla voce hack...

leggete leggete.... ma.... volete un esempio????

 *www.missionhacker.altervista.org wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  Il sistema operativo UNIX è il più diffuso in assoluto su Internet poichè è stato progettato esclusivamente per le reti.
> 
> L'emulazione dello UNIX sotto il dos si chiama LINUX ed è disponibile la vesione "slackware" su internet;
> ...

 

BWABWABWABWABWA   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *mouser wrote:*   

> ecco qui: www.missionhacker.altervista.org
> 
> e, dopo aver dato "Entra nel sito", cliccare a sinistra sulla voce hack...

 

LOL!   :Laughing: 

Mi ricorda questo, almeno come approccio alla materia   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## Swanz

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco qui: www.missionhacker.altervista.org
> 
> e, dopo aver dato "Entra nel sito", cliccare a sinistra sulla voce hack...
> ...

 

l'unico messaggio del forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Scritto da:
> 
> Moano Pozzo
> 
> 20/01/2006 - 17:52:40
> ...

 

notare il 'GAGARE'.....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

----------

## GuN_jAcK

oddio.. poverino ^^'' 

LOL il commento lasciato sul forum è unico  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

ma quanto brutto è il nuovo layout del forum?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> ma quanto brutto è il nuovo layout del forum?  

 

Ancora non ci sono notizie ufficiali.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ancora non ci sono notizie ufficiali.

 

In che senso?

Sul forum internazionale si stanno raccogliendo i gradimenti. e l'annuncio ufficiale è all'indice dei forum.   :Confused: 

Ciao

----------

## Onip

a me non piace proprio per niente...

----------

## mambro

l'hanno tolto finalmente   :Razz: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e menomale perchè non ci capivo più nulla... era troppo caotico

----------

## Ferdinando

 *mambro wrote:*   

> l'hanno tolto finalmente  

 

Non è che l'hanno tolto, ci hanno dato la possibilità di scegliere se usare il nuovo o il vecchio layout: vedi qui. A me tutto sommato non dispiaceva, ci vuole solo un po' di abitudine; certo il vecchio layout dà più evidenza ai titoli.

Personalmente penso che adotterò il nuovo layout per un po' e poi deciderò.

Ciao

----------

## GuN_jAcK

boh un po troppo confuso... non ci capisco una mazza ^^'

----------

## gutter

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Ancora non ci sono notizie ufficiali. 
> 
> In che senso?
> 
> 

 

Scusami, ma avevo capito altro (per la precisione quando verrà a adottato il nuovo layout di gentoo.org)    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Scusami, ma avevo capito altro (per la precisione quando verrà a adottato il nuovo layout di gentoo.org)   

 

Giusto, me ne ero scordato! E' stato scelto quello definitivo?

Ciao

----------

## gutter

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giusto, me ne ero scordato! E' stato scelto quello definitivo?
> 
> 

 

Si mi pare che ci sia un sondaggio dove viene decretato il vincitore.

----------

## mouser

```
# /etc/init.d/pubblicitad start

* Activating Pubblicità daemon... done!
```

Venghino siori e siore

[url=XXX][/url]

nel mio bellissimo  :Laughing:  blog, articoli ed appunti interessantissimi troverete!

Lasciate un commento, me raccumandi, ne??

```
# /etc/init.d/pubblicitad stop

* Killing Pubblicità daemon... done!
```

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

Edit: tolto l'url del blog di mouser.

----------

## RenfildDust

Dopo il veto alla brevettabilità del software guardate un po cosa è riuscita a ottenere l'Unione Europea:

http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/tgtech/articoli/articolo293521.shtml.

Certo siamo lontani anni luce dal Software Libero, ma è comunque una rivoluzione!

Grazie a RollsAppleTree (https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=99160) per la segnalazione.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread di RenfildDust

Mi sembra più appropriato qui visto che è una segnalazione di una notizia su windows   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Dopo essermi consultato con gli altri moderatori, ho modificato il post di mouser rimuovendo il link al suo blog.

Il motivo di una tale azione è dovuta al fatto che come più volte sottolineato non è cosa buona e giusta postare link alle proprie homepage (blog inclusi). E' possibile comunque usare l'apposito campo nel proprio profilo per linkare la propria pagina web. 

Non me ne voglia mouser   :Wink:  che per qualunque dubbio può contattarmi in PVT.

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non me ne voglia mouser   che per qualunque dubbio può contattarmi in PVT.

 

Tranquillo  :Wink: 

Chiedo comunque scusa per la vaccata... la prossima volta saprò regolarmi.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ecco che ho trovato oggi:

Myths Regarding The Firefox Web Browser

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Goobunto?

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=57641  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

che quelli di google pubblichino il loro desktop non mi interessa granche'. Che sostituiscano windows con goobuntu per i loro dipendenti - come a suo tempo fece sun con staroffice al posto di MS office, questo si' che mi rende felice   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> che quelli di google pubblichino il loro desktop non mi interessa granche'. Che sostituiscano windows con goobuntu per i loro dipendenti - come a suo tempo fece sun con staroffice al posto di MS office, questo si' che mi rende felice  
> 
> Coda

 

io sono rimasto stupito che fino ad ora usassero windows e ms office.  quelli di google ultimamente mi stanno diventanto antipatici, tutte queste loro sparate servono solo a tenere a galla il loro titolo al nasdaq, non stanno gestendo, a mio modestissimo parere,  le loro competenze in maniera veramente costruttiva. Preferisco di gran lunga l'approccio della novell sulle tematiche o.s./linux. pensate che ad oggi il titolo di google vale circa 55 volte il rendimento dell'azienda, cioè 55 la capacità di produrre utili. molto molto pericoloso per gli investitori.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## luna80

cambio discorso per scrivere una cosa che sicuramente non importa neppure a nessuno, ma...

ho venduto il mio portatile (perchè non ne avevo più bisogno) ad un utente winzoz...quindi ho dovuto formattare tutto e la mia gentoo (che poco più di un anno fa avevo installato con non poca fatica) se n'è andata per sempre!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

queste son cose che fanno male, mi sembra di avere fatto uno sgarbo a gentoo   :Sad: 

per fortuna che a consolarmi c'è sempre il mio desktop

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho venduto il mio portatile (perchè non ne avevo più bisogno) ad un utente winzoz...quindi ho dovuto formattare tutto e la mia gentoo (che poco più di un anno fa avevo installato con non poca fatica) se n'è andata per sempre!    
> 
> queste son cose che fanno male, mi sembra di avere fatto uno sgarbo a gentoo  
> ...

 

Non potevi lasciare che se lo formatasse solo?   Tanto, deve pur fare allenamento  :Cool:  .

Se lo conosci. Puoi chiedergli se per caso ti dice come si vede questo sito?

Qui da me rende da far schifo. Alla faccia ai principi sull'accessibilità informatica tanto sbandierati negli ultimi tempi.

----------

## luna80

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non potevi lasciare che se lo formatasse solo?   Tanto, deve pur fare allenamento  .
> 
> Se lo conosci. Puoi chiedergli se per caso ti dice come si vede questo sito?
> ...

 

e no,...la gente vuole la "pappa pronta"...  :Confused: 

non lo conosco, è un amico di mio fratello; cmq quel sito lo vedo da schifo anche io,...certo che bella presentazione per un "www.ISTRUZIONE.it"   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Non potevi lasciare che se lo formatasse solo?   Tanto, deve pur fare allenamento  .

 

E magari formattare prima in ufs  :Twisted Evil:  (per rimuovere bsd dovetti usare il livecd di gentoo, partition magic ne era terrorizzato  :Laughing:  )

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Qui da me rende da far schifo. Alla faccia ai principi sull'accessibilità informatica tanto sbandierati negli ultimi tempi.

 

A me non apre le immagini con nessun browser che ho sottomano (firefox/konqueror)  :Shocked: 

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me non apre le immagini con nessun browser che ho sottomano (firefox/konqueror) 
> 
> 

 

Neanche opera le vede.

Sembrano tabelle vuote.

Mi sa che quei file li hanno proprio rubati. Sono cose da pazzi.

Aiutooo!!! È febbraio. Mi sembra un momento buono per incominciare ad occuparsi di temi di maturità.

Qualcuno mi sa dare un indirizzo migliore per cercare i temi di matematica?

----------

## cloc3

EDIT: testo modificato per evitare l'ennesimo auto up.

Ho trovato qualcosa di meglio su repubblica.

Per fortuna che non esiste solo il ministero.

Per la verità, su quel sisto alcune pagine sono "navigabili" anche da firefox, ma io mi ero lasciato trarre in inganno dal funzionamento scorretto dei menù a tendina (che funziona bene solo su explorer) e avevo trovato collegamenti sbagliati.

In ogni caso, la cosa è intollerabile. Oltre a tutto, sembrano persi i temi precedenti al 98, che erano anche i più istruttivi. Sono furioso.

I testi dei temi di maturità sono proprietà degli italiani e degli studenti che desiderano fare il proprio mestiere.

Sono anche la storia della nostra società.

----------

## Swanz

Oh si....qualcosa di interessante...molto interessante...

----------

## gutter

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> Oh si....qualcosa di interessante...molto interessante...

 

Veramente impressionanti   :Shocked: .

L'unica domanda è: ma era un cluster quello su cui girava   :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## x-dd

Il mio capo vuole i log di squid ma io non glieli darò mai.Last edited by x-dd on Sun Feb 05, 2006 7:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gutter

@x-dd: capisco che si tratta di un topic per tutto ciò che va oltre l'OT. Ma non pensi che questi pensieri starebbero meglio in un blog   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## makoomba

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @x-dd: capisco che si tratta di un topic per tutto ciò che va oltre l'OT. Ma non pensi che questi pensieri starebbero meglio in un blog    

 

vabbè dai, ha 7 birrozze in corpo e stai pure lì a fargli i ragionamenti difficili ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> vabbè dai, ha 7 birrozze in corpo e stai pure lì a fargli i ragionamenti difficili ?

 

A me sembra semplice...

questo forum si chiama "gentoo discussion forums", non "alcool discussion forums"... (sennò avrei tanto da insegnarvi...   :Laughing:  )

Il tread per gli ultra-OT è una concessione e non un diritto... se viene abusato si toglie. Punto.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il fatto che ci sia uno sticky per raccogliere il materiale ultra-OT non significa che siete autorizzati a sbizzarrirvi con OT di ogni tipo! Siete invitati come al solito ad automoderarvi... il forum è fatto dagli utenti quindi siete i primi a dover mostrare un senso "civico" nell'utilizzo delle risorse che vi sono concesse  

 

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vabbè dai, ha 7 birrozze in corpo e stai pure lì a fargli i ragionamenti difficili ?

 

Io dopo tre birre in genere non ci penso nemmeno a postare  :Wink: 

----------

## GabrieleB

ero in auto con degli amici malesi (si, in questo periodo sto lavorando in Malesia ... invidiatemi pure) e li ho sentiti che parlavano in malese di Gentoo:

"bene ! Anche io uso Gentoo !" e ne abbiamo parlato (in inglese) per qualche minuto, fino a quando non ho realizzato che parlavano di GenTwo e non di Gentoo !!!: http://www.proton-edar.com.my/showroom/gen2/gen2_01-overview.php?currentSceneSec=0803&currentScene=0803&currentButton=8

straLOL !

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da GabrieleB con questo

Situazione simpatica, ma drasticamente OT  :Razz: 

----------

## GabrieleB

sono entrato di brutto a postare il messaggio. Ho visto in seguito il topic apposta. Giuro che faccio il bravo  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ...fino a quando non ho realizzato che parlavano di GenTwo e non di Gentoo !!!: 

 

ma LOL!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Al prossimo BIT di Milano (borsa internazionale del turismo), lo stand della provicia di venezia sfoggerà un HTPC Gentoo come sorgente per la riproduzione in alta definizione dei filmati illustrativi su venezia, se qualcuno ci capita, passate a salutarmi!

*sempre che ci riesca a farla andare...   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ero in auto con degli amici malesi (si, in questo periodo sto lavorando in Malesia ... invidiatemi pure) e li ho sentiti che parlavano in malese di Gentoo:
> 
> "bene ! Anche io uso Gentoo !" e ne abbiamo parlato (in inglese) per qualche minuto, fino a quando non ho realizzato che parlavano di GenTwo e non di Gentoo !!!: http://www.proton-edar.com.my/showroom/gen2/gen2_01-overview.php?currentSceneSec=0803&currentScene=0803&currentButton=8
> 
> straLOL !

 

ma looooool  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

e non è neanche niente male come macchina.. carina  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Chi non ha mai giocato a doom... 

Questo pero' e' meglio ancora :DDDDD

http://www.3dactionplanet.com/doom/poti/archives.asp

Sono troppo LOLLOSI   :Laughing: 

----------

## skakz

qualcuno di voi ha provato a compilare l'ultima versione cvs di amule?

fino a poco fa avevano inserito la flag --I-am-scared-of-no-dangerous-code.. ora:

 *Quote:*   

> sk@omega ~ $ amule
> 
> This binary requires you to use the flag --only-chuck-norris-would-stop-me and only if you're very sure of it.
> 
> sk@omega ~ $

 

sto ancora rotolando a terra...   :Mr. Green: 

per chi non è a conoscenza degli ultimi fatti rigurardanti chuck norris click qui

----------

## Flonaldo

 Cliccate qui  per sapere qual'è la distribuzione che fa per voi! A me è uscita Slackware ed OVVIAMENTE GENTOO

----------

## Cazzantonio

mergiato qui il thread di Flonaldo

P.S.  a me ha dato per buone Slackware, Arch Linux e Gentoo.... ovviamente   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.  a me ha dato per buone Slackware, Arch Linux e Gentoo.... ovviamente  

 

... a me ha detto di cambiare lavoro   :Shocked: 

----------

## Luca89

A me ha dato Slackware e Gentoo, io uso la seconda.

----------

## mambro

A me ha dato Debian, Ubuntu e Kubuntu ma in realtà le mie preferite sono Gentoo e Archlinux.. mah

----------

## Ic3M4n

gentoo e slackware. una nota: ho messo come preferenza gnome come de e mi ha dato come risultato slackware. cosa un po' strada dato che gnome non è più incluso nella distro da qualche tempo, almeno stando a quanto ho letto in giro.

----------

## Cazzantonio

vabbé  è un test del ca**o... che pretendi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mica ci puoi trovare davvero il senso della vita   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> gentoo e slackware. una nota: ho messo come preferenza gnome come de e mi ha dato come risultato slackware. cosa un po' strada dato che gnome non è più incluso nella distro da qualche tempo, almeno stando a quanto ho letto in giro.

 

Sì ma puoi usare benissimo gnome con slack, (dropline)... quindi non la vedo determinante sta cosa  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sì ma puoi usare benissimo gnome con slack, (dropline)... quindi non la vedo determinante sta cosa

 

beh... non è la stessa cosa...

è una derivata, così come ubuntu per quanto differente è una derivata di debian. quindi mi sembra che ci sia differenza.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> vabbé è un test del ca**o... che pretendi... 

 

niente, logico. è solo che ho notato una cosa imprecisa e l'ho fatta notare tutto qui. poi del resto il risultato è riproducibile. non ci vuole molto a far uscire gentoo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

anche a me è uscito slack e gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Sì ma puoi usare benissimo gnome con slack, (dropline)... quindi non la vedo determinante sta cosa 
> 
> beh... non è la stessa cosa...
> 
> è una derivata, così come ubuntu per quanto differente è una derivata di debian. quindi mi sembra che ci sia differenza.
> ...

 

Mamma quanto sei pesante; è davvero solo un test!

----------

## lavish

@ Flonaldo: con chi ce l'hai?   :Shocked: 

@ Ic3M4n: dropline è una pacchettizzazione di gnome current per slackware, mica una distro slack based  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

A me il test delle distro dice che gentoo per me e' troppo difficile  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Failed these criteria:
> 
> Appropriate for more experienced users

 

Ma guarda tu se dopo 4 anni devo cambiare distro  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

è uscito slack e gentoo ... ma meglio gentoo per me

----------

## makoomba

il test vale se uno risponde in modo da far uscire gentoo ?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> il test vale se uno risponde in modo da far uscire gentoo ?

 

mi sembra ovvio   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## makoomba

so che è un ot nell'ot, non me ne vogliano i mods ma questo lo devo postare

sto ancora ridendo...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

haahahha makoomba veramente eccezionale  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  cavolo sto rotolado troppo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

boh, non ci trovo nulla di divertente in quel filmato.  :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> boh, non ci trovo nulla di divertente in quel filmato. 

 

Luser e tecnologia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## funkoolow

Salve,

Mi ha cercato una tipa di una ditta che sta reclutando gente da impiegare per Roma e provincia per le elezioni politiche come addetti al voto elettronico. Mi ha parlato di retribuzione intorno ai 200 per un giorno di lavoro o poco più (verifica sabato 8 aprile del funzionamento del sistema un paio d'ore e lunedi 10 per eventuale assistenza, domenica 9 aprile tutto il giorno), con corso di un giorno per conoscere le mansioni e qualche altra cazzatella (ovviamente gratuito).

Mi è stato detto che serve gente entro Lunedi 13 alle ore 16 (termine ultimo per la consegna dei loro nominativi), mandatemi un PM se siete interessati che vi do il numero da chiamare, anche domenica loro saranno in sede. Ah, tanto per essere chiari da subito, ovviamente non so niente di più in merito all'attendibilità e la natura del lavoro tranne quello che mi è stato detto e che qui sopra vi ho riportato, quindi valutate un pò voi e decidete il da farsi.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da funkoolow con questo. Il titolo era appunto "Ultra OT ma $".. perchè non postarlo direttamente qui allora?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## funkoolow

boh, perchè si tratta di un OT ma di natura particolare, dato che in fondo era un opportunità di fare qualche soldo, senza contare la natura urgente dato che ci si propone al max entro lunedì.

cmq per me nessun problema, anzi chiedo scusa per il post "molesto" ma era solo per far sapere sta cosa a qualche intrepido squattrinato eventualmente interessato  :Embarassed: 

----------

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

scusate il messaggio agitato e suppongo 0 attinente a questo forum, ma (porc!) solo stasera scopro che il mio progetto su sourceforge

https://sourceforge.net/projects/remotecalendars/

e' possibile di nomina fra i best projects per il 2006...il diritto di voto e' aperto a tutti  :Smile: ...quasi a nessuno di questo forum interessera', essendo un plugin per Outlook (mi vedo gia' i pomodori lanciati addosso)...ma...ho provato comunqe  :Smile: 

https://sourceforge.net/awards/cca/

Lo trovate nella sottosezione "Development", RemoteCalendars

Ciao a tutti e scusate per il disturbo

LastHope

----------

## Apetrini

Non so se vincerai il premio di SF, ma sicuramente se ci fosse una gara di OT su questo forum, prenderesti l'oro.

P.s. prendi la mia affermazione con leggerezza d'animo...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

mah... onestamente non capisco come possa votare un SW che neanche ho provato e che non giri neanche su linux... vabbè...   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non so se vincerai il premio di SF, ma sicuramente se ci fosse una gara di OT su questo forum, prenderesti l'oro.

 

Permettimi di dubitarne... ho visto passare topic che trattano veramente di tutto, questo almeno parla di informatica!

Comuqnue ho fatto il doveroso merge con gli UltraOT.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma lol... la vita del moderatore è dura eh?  :Razz: 

----------

## LastHope

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   Non so se vincerai il premio di SF, ma sicuramente se ci fosse una gara di OT su questo forum, prenderesti l'oro. 
> 
> Permettimi di dubitarne... ho visto passare topic che trattano veramente di tutto, questo almeno parla di informatica!
> 
> Comuqnue ho fatto il doveroso merge con gli UltraOT.

 

Peccato...volevo rinominare il topic con "Medaglia d'oro dell'OT"...ma se il comitato olimpico dubita  :Very Happy: ...

Comunque, scusatemi, ma mi son lasciato prendere la mano per via dell'euforia  :Smile:  ...grazie comunque per non avermelo cancellato  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Cristian75

ah che bello avere un OS come gentoo che si pianta solo a causa di un guasto al hd altro che windows xp

sto sudando per imparare ad usare linux ma le sodisfazioni non mancano

Gentoo rulez...

ps raga siete mitici continuate cosi grende comunità la gentoiana  :Razz: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

fanno piacere i complimenti.....però dovresti postere sul forum ot e non qui  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

lol  :Smile:  già Linux è sempre una grande soddisfazione una volta che si sono acquisite le basi  :Smile: 

----------

## ercoppa

Windows si pianta da solo, GNu/linux si pianta sempre per colpa mia!

----------

## federico

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Windows si pianta da solo, GNu/linux si pianta sempre per colpa mia!

 

Se vuoi ti presto il mio portatile, installato tutto in ultra sperimentale kernel compreso dove puoi sperimentare crash esoterici  :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

potenza... vai fede che dicendo cisì mi incoraggi un po'...

io che sto compilando da stage 2 per la prima volta sul mio iBook....   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Ma non avevamo già off the wall per queste cose?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si infatti.... ofa faccio il merge   :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Salve,
> 
> Mi ha cercato una tipa di una ditta che sta reclutando gente da impiegare per Roma e provincia per le elezioni politiche come addetti al voto elettronico. Mi ha parlato di retribuzione intorno ai 200 per un giorno di lavoro o poco più (verifica sabato 8 aprile del funzionamento del sistema un paio d'ore e lunedi 10 per eventuale assistenza, domenica 9 aprile tutto il giorno), con corso di un giorno per conoscere le mansioni e qualche altra cazzatella (ovviamente gratuito).
> 
> Mi è stato detto che serve gente entro Lunedi 13 alle ore 16 (termine ultimo per la consegna dei loro nominativi), mandatemi un PM se siete interessati che vi do il numero da chiamare, anche domenica loro saranno in sede. Ah, tanto per essere chiari da subito, ovviamente non so niente di più in merito all'attendibilità e la natura del lavoro tranne quello che mi è stato detto e che qui sopra vi ho riportato, quindi valutate un pò voi e decidete il da farsi.

 

Oggi ho fatto il corso e, reggetevi forte, il sistema è basato su linux (precisamente su knoppix)!  :Cool: 

----------

## thewally

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Oggi ho fatto il corso e, reggetevi forte, il sistema è basato su linux (precisamente su knoppix)! 

 

Ottima cosa, anche se, te lo dice uno che lo ha già fatto alle regionali, non è niente di chè.

Passi tutta la giornata ad essere guardato male dal presidente del seggio, ed ancora peggio dalla gente che entra... che diffidenza!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comunque, se non sbaglio, neanche questa volta hanno valore legale, continua la sperimentazione, vero?

Speriamo che in futuro guadagni maggiore considerazione...   :Wink: 

P.S. : In qualsiasi caso, sono sempre due soldini in più   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

AVVERTENZA: non voglio far campagna elettorale

Guardate che bella iniziativa  :Smile:  Qualcuno che si pone di affrontare certe tematiche c'è!

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/c/sezioni/politica/versoelezioni46/verdisoft/verdisoft.html

----------

## funkoolow

 *Quote:*   

> in un passaggio del programma dell'Unione nel quale la coalizione di centrosinistra si impegna a favorire l'adozione di sistemi operativi aperti nelle reti informatiche delle pubbliche amministrazioni, ottenendo considerevoli risparmi economici e sostenendo il principio della libertà dai brevetti. 

 

bello! ora però sarei curioso di sapere che distro promuoveranno... e magari a saperlo prima ci si metteva d'accordo per organizzare un iniziativa coi vari lug per una manifestazione capillare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> bello! ora però sarei curioso di sapere che distro promuoveranno... e magari a saperlo prima ci si metteva d'accordo per organizzare un iniziativa coi vari lug per una manifestazione capillare 

 

Onestamente non sarei molto daccordo... se "loro" (i politici) distribuiscono linux ben venga. Ma far collaborare i LUG all'iniziativa di un partito politico é una cosa che mi lascerebbe dubbioso e, per come sta funzionando la politica in Italia, rischierebbe di venire strumentalizzata in un nanosecondo.

----------

## funkoolow

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Onestamente non sarei molto daccordo... se "loro" (i politici) distribuiscono linux ben venga. Ma far collaborare i LUG all'iniziativa di un partito politico é una cosa che mi lascerebbe dubbioso e, per come sta funzionando la politica in Italia, rischierebbe di venire strumentalizzata in un nanosecondo.

 

beh, ammetto la pericolosità ma io la metterei più sul "se ti interessa sostenere linux, io ti do una mano tecnicamente MA NON MI TIRARE IN BALLO IN MEZZO AI TUOI COMIZI COLORATI". Forse è piuttosto complicato da far quadrare, ma sarebbe bello poter pensare di dare supporto "tecnico ed anonimo" ad un iniziativa del genere tutto sommato nobile, pur se nata in mezzo a quei vampiri...

Ma tanto stiamo parlando a vanvera dato che oramai le elezioni sono alle porte  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> "se ti interessa sostenere linux, io ti do una mano tecnicamente MA NON MI TIRARE IN BALLO IN MEZZO AI TUOI COMIZI COLORATI". Forse è piuttosto complicato da far quadrare...

 

No, non é complicato. Anche se le persone alla fine sono le stesse un conto é partecipare come volontari e un conto é schierare il LUG. Almeno, questa é la mia opinione.

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *funkoolow wrote:*   "se ti interessa sostenere linux, io ti do una mano tecnicamente MA NON MI TIRARE IN BALLO IN MEZZO AI TUOI COMIZI COLORATI". Forse è piuttosto complicato da far quadrare... 
> 
> No, non é complicato. Anche se le persone alla fine sono le stesse un conto é partecipare come volontari e un conto é schierare il LUG. Almeno, questa é la mia opinione.

 

alla Lug Conference se n'era parlato (anche prima che i verdi proponessero questa iniziativa) ma si era scartata. Si rischia che altri partiti decidano di "schierarsi" troppo palesemente verso altre soluzioni... il problema del FLOSS è comune, non di un solo partito. (questo a grandi linee, penso non vi sfuggano le sfumature)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sono daccordo con randomaze.

Comunque in ogni caso l'iniziativa è lodevole   :Smile: 

Del resto uno dei pochissimi (l'unico?) senatore ad interessarsi di tematiche "IT" è stato un tale Cortiana eletto tra i verdi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cosa c'entri l'ambientalismo con l'opensource lo ignoro ma comunque mi fa piacere che qualcuno ne parli   :Wink:  anche se sono solo mosche bianche per ora...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io apprezzo moltissimo questa iniziativa! per una volta anche la politica si interessa di questo argomento.. anche se purtroppo tocca sempre stare attenti... si tratta di politici che curano i propri interessi.. ma almeno è gia un inizio questo!

----------

## lavish

Ci siamo, come ogni anno il primo di Aprile è giunto   :Laughing: 

Che pesci avete trovato in rete?

Per ora, ho trovato un pesce nostrano che non vi svelo (ma si trova subito  :Razz: ) e slashdot.org (  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

 *Quote:*   

> CUTEST WEB SITE EVER DISCOVERED!!!
> 
> Posted by CmdrTaco on Friday March 31, @10:37PM
> 
> from the danger-cute-alert-omg-lol dept.
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> purtroppo tocca sempre stare attenti... si tratta di politici che curano i propri interessi.. 

 

Teoricamente dovrebbero curare i nostri... questo ti fa capire come siamo messi male...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non ho mai visto un livello di sfiducia tale nella classe politica come di questi tempi...   :Rolling Eyes:  (o meglio si... ma solo nei libri di storia quando si parla dei periodi precedenti ad una grossa crisi...)

Il problema secondo me sta nel fatto che la politica è diventata una cosa avulsa dal resto della società e i politici una casta dominante vera e propria (che infatti si organizzano secondo regole proprie e non dipendenti dall'elettorato... quello deve solo decidere una volta ogni 5 anni se vuole "busta A o busta B"). Sono profondamente convinto che si viva nell'illusione collettiva di una democrazia quando in realtà siamo in un regime di oligarchia elettiva (ovvero ti consentono di scegliere da quale oligarchia farti governare... grazie tante)

Scusate questa piccola digressione ma il commento di GuN_jAcK mi ha fatto pensare... è strano che i cittadini elettori (che dovrebbero essere teoricamente coloro che hanno "potere" sulla politica) si sentano sfiduciati e oppressi dai politici che loro stessi hanno eletti... non pensate anche voi che sia paradossale? Con questo non voglio dire che a piaccioni i politici e/o la politica attuale... solo che se vi fermate un attimo e provate ad osservare la situazione dall'esterno (con l'immaginazione ovvio) la cosa appare davvero paradossale....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fine della digressione, non vi tedio più   :Razz:   :Smile: 

----------

## skakz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ci siamo, come ogni anno il primo di Aprile è giunto  
> 
> Che pesci avete trovato in rete?

 

wikipedia  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

Ragazzi leggetevi quest'articolo perchè c'è da piegarsi dal ridere  :Very Happy: 

QUI

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma loooooooool  :Razz:   :Razz: 

certo che è stato proprio sfigato quell'uomo :/

a me sarrebbe venuto un esaurimento nervoso!

----------

## koma

io ho la sede della fastweb vicino a casa.. sono andato lì con un oggetto contundente che è misto tra un tubo di ghisa e un ombrello... e ho chiesto gentilmente alla segretaria di vedere il responsabile nel pomeriggio scaricavo full metal jacket  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread di koma con questo.

Su ragassi, vediamo di usarlo qusto thread per gli OT così... OT  :Razz: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io con FW sono stato fortunato, il giorno dopo la firma del contratto mi hanno messo la centralina e dopo 5 giorni mi hanno attivato la linea... quando leggo ste cose certo mi sento alquanto fortunato  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  e posso evitare di portarmi in giro oggetti contundenti haahahahah  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Io uso ngi e sono felice

 :Cool: 

----------

## GiRa

Perchè sotto al mio nick c'è scritto guru?!?!!? Preferirei rock star, è più realistico :p

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> sono andato lì con un oggetto contundente che è misto tra un tubo di ghisa e un ombrello... e ho chiesto gentilmente alla segretaria di vedere il responsabile nel pomeriggio scaricavo full metal jacket 

 

uhmm..  strano che non ti abbiano filtrato alla grande, come farebbe qualsiasi azienda  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   io ho la sede della fastweb vicino a casa.. sono andato lì con un oggetto contundente che è misto tra un tubo di ghisa e un ombrello... e ho chiesto gentilmente alla segretaria di vedere il responsabile nel pomeriggio scaricavo full metal jacket  
> 
> uhmm... posso dubitare del fatto che tu abbia effettivamente parlato con una segretaria e che costei ti abbia presentato il project manager responsabile dell'attivazione della tua linea  ?
> 
> Coda

 Non dubitare  :Smile:  quella mattina avevo:

Chiodo nero con spunzoni

Barba incolta da una settimana

Jeans slargati strappati

In%&£$"£$tura nera

ti assicuro che  è bastato  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*    *koma wrote:*   io ho la sede della fastweb vicino a casa.. sono andato lì con un oggetto contundente che è misto tra un tubo di ghisa e un ombrello... e ho chiesto gentilmente alla segretaria di vedere il responsabile nel pomeriggio scaricavo full metal jacket  
> 
> uhmm... posso dubitare del fatto che tu abbia effettivamente parlato con una segretaria e che costei ti abbia presentato il project manager responsabile dell'attivazione della tua linea  ?
> 
> Coda Non dubitare  quella mattina avevo:
> ...

 

se mi dici che sei entrato in fw mediterranea a genova ci credo. Se mi dici che sei venuto a milano... uhmmm... dimmi chi é il pm, perché sto cercandone uno "malleabile"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se mi dici che sei entrato in fw mediterranea a genova ci credo. Se mi dici che sei venuto a milano... uhmmm... dimmi chi é il pm, perché sto cercandone uno "malleabile" 
> 
> Coda

 Questo accadde a Torino  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Ragazzi non voglio pubblicizzare il mio sito si tratta solo del fatto che è anche la mia repository e ci metto sopra un bel po' di c@g@t& che trovo in giro non prendetelo per spamming.

Guardate cosa ho trovato googlando:

click

----------

## koma

Ciao ragazzi questa va a tutti quelli che diversi anni fa (per diversi anni fa intendo almeno 8 anni fa) giocavano col loro fploppino ai più svariati giochi.

Io giocavo a Chess3D o almeno l'eseguibile si chiamava così... si chiamava così a quanto mi ricordo si trattava di un giochino di scacchi chiaramente i cui pezzi si muovevano e quando era ora di eliminare l'avversario si ammazzavano del tipo regina uccide pedone (la regina si avvicina e lo brucia vivo ocn un incantesimo) alfiere mangia cavallo (l'alfiere pianta un'alabardata nel petto del cavallo) la torre mangia il cavallo (la torre fisicamente mangia il cavallo) e così via...se qualcuno si ricorda questo gioco STUPENDO e sa dove posso trovarlo comprarlo compilarlo etc me lo dica vi prego sono mesi che ormai lo cerco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ragazzi non voglio pubblicizzare il mio sito si tratta solo del fatto che è anche la mia repository e ci metto sopra un bel po' di c@g@t& che trovo in giro non prendetelo per spamming.
> 
> Guardate cosa ho trovato googlando:
> 
> click

 

oddio quella di berlusconi....   :Shocked:   ma lo ha veramente fatto?   :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> oddio quella di berlusconi....    ma lo ha veramente fatto?  

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Ragazzi questo è ultra-OT e forse mi lincerete.... Non ho mai postato una cosa del genere e ne lo farò più...

Ma fate presto: andate su www.google.it e nella ricerca digitate buffone... guardate cosa esce come primo risultato !!! ha ha ha   :Laughing: 

Fate presto perchè secondo me già da oggi pomeriggio.... lo toglieranno !!!

----------

## randomaze

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ragazzi questo è ultra-OT e forse mi lincerete.... Non ho mai postato una cosa del genere e ne lo farò più...

 

E' un giochino che uno due anni fa era in voga tra i blogger, reso possibile dal meccanismo di indicizzazione dei link di google. In pratica in html scrivi un link e, tra i due tag 'a' metti la keyword che vuoi far risultare. Se lo fa un pò di gente il giochino funziona.

I primi ad usarlo sono stati gli statunitensi alcuni anni fa associando "Miserable Failure" alla home di Bush alla casa bianca.

La risposta dell'altra fazione é stata quella di cercare di far prevalere, sulla stessa keyword i link a M. Moore e a Hilary Clinton... 

Gli italiani, in passato hanno più volte fatto questo giochino (mi ricordo Berlusconi e Bossi)... tuttavia non si é mai avuta una risposta goliardica come é successo negli USA. Ci sono state accorate proteste motivate dal "non-patriottismo" e cose simili, e lo spostamento delle pagine incriminate su un altro indirizzo.

E comunque, non si sta esagerando con la politica?

----------

## makoomba

 *koma wrote:*   

> Io giocavo a Chess3D o almeno l'eseguibile si chiamava così... si chiamava così a quanto mi ricordo si trattava di un giochino di scacchi chiaramente i cui pezzi si muovevano e quando era ora di eliminare l'avversario si ammazzavano del tipo regina uccide pedone (la regina si avvicina e lo brucia vivo ocn un incantesimo)

 

l'unico che ricordo, e parliamo di almeno 15 anni fa, è battlechess

http://www.dosgamesonline.com/index/game/Battle%20Chess/30

successivamente, ne pubblicarono altre versioni ma l'originale resta il più divertente.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E comunque, non si sta esagerando con la politica?

 

Mah... siamo alle porte delle elezioni e mi sembra che ci si vada anche troppo leggeri   :Smile: 

Mi aspettavo flame incredibili   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E comunque, non si sta esagerando con la politica?

 

Si un pochino

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   E comunque, non si sta esagerando con la politica? 
> 
> Mah... siamo alle porte delle elezioni e mi sembra che ci si vada anche troppo leggeri  
> 
> Mi aspettavo flame incredibili  

 

è il forum di una distribuzione di linux. la politica non dovrebbe centrare nulla. non vedo il motivo di scatenare flame "inutili". e si che sei anche un moderatore...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> è il forum di una distribuzione di linux. la politica non dovrebbe centrare nulla. non vedo il motivo di scatenare flame "inutili". e si che sei anche un moderatore...  

 

Ha detto "mi aspettavo", non "scatenerei"

E comunque il post era palesemente ironico, su  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> è il forum di una distribuzione di linux. la politica non dovrebbe centrare nulla. non vedo il motivo di scatenare flame "inutili". e si che sei anche un moderatore...  

 

SI infatti semplicemente me li aspettavo... mica me li auguravo   :Wink: 

Anche perché ce ne sono stati diversi di OT pesanti in occasioni simili... non sarebbe la prima volta   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa, ho interpretato male.    :Sad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

e poi è lolloso vedere ste cavolate..  :Very Happy: 

sai quando uno ogni tanto non ha nulla da fare ci si chiude sopra  :Razz: 

----------

## Luca89

Saluti a tutti! Io parto per una gita scolastica a Rimini. Ci si risente il 3.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

divertiti   :Very Happy:  !!

----------

## cloc3

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  Io parto per una gita scolastica a Rimini

 

 :Shocked:  Obbiettivi didattici?

Caccia o pesca?

----------

## Peach

giusto per aggiungere qualcosa da leggere: Microsoft BitLocker

lettura interessante e con numerosi riferimenti bibliografici.

----------

## Luca89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*    Io parto per una gita scolastica a Rimini 
> 
>  Obbiettivi didattici?
> 
> Caccia o pesca?

 

Nono, semplicemente una visita alle città dell'emilia-romagna.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

... scusa l'ignoranza.. ma rimini ha qualche monumento significativo?   :Question: 

----------

## Luca89

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ... scusa l'ignoranza.. ma rimini ha qualche monumento significativo?  

 

No, infatti eravamo stazionati a Rimini come albergo e poi ci hanno portato in vari luoghi monumentistici (Bologna, Urbino, San Marino) ma anche a luoghi divertentistici (discoteche, mirabilandia).

----------

## gutter

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ... scusa l'ignoranza.. ma rimini ha qualche monumento significativo?  

 

Certo, fatti un giro in spiaggia nel periodo estivo ....

----------

## GuN_jAcK

buahahahahahah ok ok allora hai la mia benedizione Luca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

c'è un quiz su gentoo, come citato dalla gwn -> http://www.gentoo.de/quiz

grazie a google ed alla mia ragazza sono arrivato a  *Quote:*   

> Auswertung
> 
> Sie haben 17 von 20 Fragen richtig beantwortet.
> 
> Schade, leider hats nicht ganz gerreicht. Versuchs doch einfach noch einmal 
> ...

 

ricordo che l'unica parola che conosco di tedesco è kartoffel!

----------

## Luca89

14 su 20 non sapendo assolutamente nulla di tedesco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## u238

 *Quote:*   

> Auswertung
> 
> Sie haben 18 von 20 Fragen richtig beantwortet.
> 
> Schade, leider hats nicht ganz gerreicht. Versuchs doch einfach noch einmal 
> ...

 

ma vieniiii   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## earcar

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ricordo che l'unica parola che conosco di tedesco è kartoffel!

 

E che vuol dire?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque un pò a intuito e un pò a babel fish il risultato è stato questo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Auswertung
> 
> Sie haben 18 von 20 Fragen richtig beantwortet.
> 
> Schade, leider hats nicht ganz gerreicht. Versuchs doch einfach noch einmal 
> ...

 

@all: L'ultima chi la sapeva??

----------

## ercoppa

Guardate questi due siti uno più divertente della'ltro:

-http://www.linuxkiller.net/newsite/ (pazzo allucinante)

-http://kiwi.spatof.org/index.php/DebianMerda

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 :Shocked:  Il primo non ci sta tanto con la testa....   :Shocked: 

Il secondo è palesemente esagerato (si possono trovare errori e cose che non ci piacciono in qualsiasi distribuzione...) ma sicuramente divertente per come si incazza   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercoppa

Io da ex-debianista mi sono tanto divertito a leggere il secondo, vorrei postare il link nella mailing list debian ma mi sa che quelli mi fucilano   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

quello su debian è troppo bello.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  ma sicuramente divertente per come si incazza  

 

Divertente   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercoppa

Ah poi c'è questo http://paradox.whoiscool.com/antilinux/index.html

----------

## akiross

E' pubblicita', e' OT, ma visto che qui su gentoo so che un po' di gente ne fa uso, avviso i gentili utenti che la 1.9 dei miei smileys per gaim e' fuori  :Very Happy: 

Se qualcuno apprezza e usa un altro client (ad esempio psi, kopete, amsn, adium) e volesse produrre un file di configurazione alternativo, ditemelo che lo pubblico sul sito.

Screenshot

Download (se usate quel link anziche' il file diretto mi fate un favore che tengo le stats, grazii)

Spero apprezzzzziate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero apprezzzzziate 

 

Veramente belli  :Smile: 

----------

## earcar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Spero apprezzzzziate 

 

Grande Aki!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

visto? il GCC-4.1.1 non è più hard masked... quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino nel compilarlo...

----------

## Federiconet

Per la serie chi non muore si rivede  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *Federiconet wrote:*   

> Per la serie chi non muore si rivede 

 

welcome back! oh, ma come cavolo parlo? devo uscire... andare all'aria aperta... spegnere qui...

----------

## Federiconet

Grazie   :Smile: 

Ero passato ad Arch, ma da poco mi sono rifatto a nuovo tutto l'amico qua e con un Athlon 64 3500+ non potevo non tornare al mio primo amore   :Laughing: 

----------

## 0101

....gia' ke ci sono lo posto pure qua...

*************** !equilibrium   ...e pensare ke postevo usare lo short cut ***************, ma visto ke sei *************** e non lo capisci, meglio usare le parole intere, ke per dirla tutta sarebbe effettivamente ***************, quindi vacci e statte zitto *************** !!  (e ringrazia  ke son stato cosi' gentile !!!)

0101

----------

## Peach

 *0101 wrote:*   

> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

finito i pm?

----------

## Dece

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3355959.html#3355959

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Credo che i moderatori abbiano già risolto...  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

A questo punto si potrebbero pure cancellare (o censurare) quei post

----------

## .:deadhead:.

per uno che gli ha detto non scrivere sms reagisce così...

Quando gli daranno una multa cosa farà? dinamite sotto al comando dei vigili?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> per uno che gli ha detto non scrivere sms reagisce così...
> 
> Quando gli daranno una multa cosa farà? dinamite sotto al comando dei vigili?

 

ho letto ora tutti i bei commenti lasciati in mio onore  :Very Happy:  wow... ne sono onorato

con tanto di messaggio privato (sempre sullo stesso tema il che denota poca fantasia).

non ho parole, davvero, in caso di multa mi sa che uccide il vigile direttamente sul posto   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E' pubblicita', e' OT, ma visto che qui su gentoo so che un po' di gente ne fa uso, avviso i gentili utenti che la 1.9 dei miei smileys per gaim e' fuori 

 

Sono gli smileys dei puffi?   :Laughing: 

Scherzo, molto belli comunque  :Smile:  Peccato che io usi bitlbee con irssi  :Razz: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *0101 wrote:*   

> ....gia' ke ci sono lo posto pure qua...
> 
> *************** !equilibrium   ...e pensare ke postevo usare lo short cut ***************, ma visto ke sei *************** e non lo capisci, meglio usare le parole intere, ke per dirla tutta sarebbe effettivamente ***************, quindi vacci e statte zitto *************** !!  (e ringrazia  ke son stato cosi' gentile !!!)
> 
> 0101

 

ma un tipo così non poteva essere bannato... ahhahahahaha era il lato idiota del forum hahahahaha...

Dai riammettiamolo...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> era il lato idiota del forum

 

Ahem....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Diciamo che in questo caso molte persone di questo forum potrebbero essere daccordo con il tuo giudizio... tuttavia le regole di buona educazione valgono per tutti e non si dovrebbe offendere direttamente nemmeno le persone bannate   :Rolling Eyes:  (non si dovrebbe offendere direttamente nessuno).

L'ultima volta che ho letto il vocabolario la parola "idiota" era un'offesa... è cambiato qualcosa?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per favore evitiamo le offese almeno quando sono palesi e dirette grazie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## earcar

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ho letto ora tutti i bei commenti lasciati in mio onore  wow... ne sono onorato
> 
> con tanto di messaggio privato (sempre sullo stesso tema il che denota poca fantasia).
> 
> non ho parole, davvero, in caso di multa mi sa che uccide il vigile direttamente sul posto  

 

Hey telecaster! Hai fatto notizia  :Laughing: 

http://www.gechi.it/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,14/topic,51.0

Ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

wow veramente un recidivo...

suvvia è solo un inutile troll... smettete di fargli pubblicità che non fate che farlo contento   :Wink: 

Diciamo che se si dovesse ripresentare sul forum (e lo ha già fatto come one-more-0101... subito bannato) potete anche ignorarlo e non rispondergli... è la cosa migliore   :Wink: 

E così direi si dovrebbe fare anche in futuro per eventuali incidenti simili... limitatevi a segnalare la cosa ad uno o più mod (magari qualcuno di noi fosse temporaneamente assente) e continuate come se non ci fosse   :Smile: 

Potete anche segnalare la cosa direttamente agli admin del forum internazionale che almeno procedono direttamente al ban senza troppi intermediari   :Wink: 

----------

## Cristian75

Ciao raga ho bisogno di un vostro consiglio su una distro semplice. 

la devo installare a mio padre che ha sempre usato winbug e che vuole una cosa facile da usare cosi prova ad usare linux

lo sto contagando  :Smile: 

helpatemi vi prego perche sono fortemente indeciso devo mettergli una cosa facilissima.

grazie

----------

## federico

Mandrake, ubuntu fedora suse e soci sono tutte distro abbastanza semplici.

Mi raccomando cambia il titolo del thread con qualcosa di piu' utile.

Fede

----------

## Ic3M4n

gentoo? ormai a tutti i miei amici che vogliono qualcosa di usabile metto la mia distro preferita. dopotutto configuro e la usano. spesso e volentieri faccio uno stage4 di una delle mie installazioni e la passo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Ciao raga ho bisogno di un vostro consiglio su una distro semplice. 

 

Ho fatto il merge del tuo topic con quello degli ultra OT, visto il subject che avevi scelto direi che te lo aspettavi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Ciao raga ho bisogno di un vostro consiglio su una distro semplice. 
> 
> la devo installare a mio padre che ha sempre usato winbug e che vuole una cosa facile da usare cosi prova ad usare linux
> 
> lo sto contagando 
> ...

 

Se devi essere tu a gestirla metti quella che conosci di più, altrimenti metti una di quelle consigliate da Federico.

----------

## Cristian75

no non la devo gestire io...

boh sinceramente sono ancora indeciso 

gentoo è troppo complessa per mio padre figurati mica si mette li a leggere 

ci vuole qualcosa alla windows

credo che gli metterò ubuntu credo che sia la piu facile 

speravo in un consiglio piu mirato tipo metti quella.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

suse per i neofiti è la manna. Provala c'è anche un livecd. Fa tutto lei: update & co ed ha wizards per quasi tutto

----------

## CarloJekko

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> suse per i neofiti è la manna. Provala c'è anche un livecd. Fa tutto lei: update & co ed ha wizards per quasi tutto

 

Guarda invece è odiosa.. semplicissima da usare ma.... Come è possibile.. non supporta gli mp3? Bisogna reinstallare molti sw... ed uno poco esperto non lo farà mai.. cercarli, installarli... mha... io penso che a questo punto sia meglio mandriva oppure freespire o ubuntu....

EDIT: IO CREDO SEMPRE NEL GENTOO ROCKS !!!!!

stage4 e via !!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non supporta di default gli mp3 e java come il 90% delle distro.. ma basta abilitare il repository giusto e si risolve il problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

mi chiedo se nessuno abbia mai pensato chiedere, durante l'installazione di tali distro, se per chi installa è legale o meno usare mp3 o altro software su cui pendono patenti... tipo "vuoi il supporto per gli mp3 e altri codec proprietari e/o patentati? (compreso il decss)" oppure "vuoi installare java e flash sul tuo pc anche se non sono software opensource?"

In fondo le patenti sono un problema solo ed esclusivamente usa... perché mai io dovrei in qualche modo venirne limitato?

----------

## thewally

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In fondo le patenti sono un problema solo ed esclusivamente usa... perché mai io dovrei in qualche modo venirne limitato?

 

Sono d'accordo   :Wink: 

Per ascoltare un mp3 su OpenSuse devi estirparti un rene...  :Laughing: 

Mai visto nulla di più incasinato... giuro   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

suse, fedora, mandriva e molte altre. mi sembra anche ubuntu... va beh è debian, loro che sono casti e puri e non utilizzano sw proprietario.

----------

## Cazzantonio

sotto ubuntu devi installarti tutto a mano.... ovvero visto che tale distro dovrebbe avere come motto "installa e funziona tutto senza toccare niente" mi sembra estremamente controproducente come atteggiamento...

sotto gentoo non ti accorgi della cosa visto che tanto ti tocca installare tutto a mano comunque...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> sotto ubuntu devi installarti tutto a mano.... ovvero visto che tale distro dovrebbe avere come motto "installa e funziona tutto senza toccare niente" mi sembra estremamente controproducente come atteggiamento...
> 
> sotto gentoo non ti accorgi della cosa visto che tanto ti tocca installare tutto a mano comunque...

 

Ragazzi, non diciamo cazzate, Ubuntu FA  tutto da sola...per avere TUTTI i pacchetti (io li ho trovati davvero TUTTI) basta scrivere 2 paroline -universe, multiverse- in synaptic....dopodicche aggiorni il sistema e non hai problemi...altrimenti facciamo le guerre di religione, ma è un'altra cosa...

Per altro, cio non toglie che io preferisca tenermi su la mia gentoo, che posso comandarla per benino, ma la differenza tra scrivere *DUE* parole, ed editare TUTTI i files di configurazione, USEflag/cazzi&mazzi è a dir poco ENORME, specialmente per chi si trova alle prime armi con linux, o non ha molta voglia di sbattersi...

Tutto questo -si capisce- IMO

nick_spacca

----------

## thewally

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> suse, fedora, mandriva e molte altre. mi sembra anche ubuntu... va beh è debian, 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Concordo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> loro che sono casti e puri e non utilizzano sw proprietario.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> ........

 

Si nick ok... se spacchi il capello in quattro hai ragione... il fatto è che per un utente scacio andarsi a leggere la "unsupported formats howto" di ubuntu può essere anche troppo... lui fa semplicemente doppio click su un mp3 che non parte e resta lì a domandarsi perché ubuntu non funziona...

Se scegli un target del genere (ovvero che debba funzionare anche per un utonto) allora secondo me è una scelta incoerente... tutto qui...

se durante l'installazione venisse chiesto "vuoi il supporto per tutte queste cose illegali negli USA ma non in EUROPA?" sarebbe più coerente... tutto qui.

E comunque siamo OT visto che è un forum di gentoo   :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si nick ok... se spacchi il capello in quattro hai ragione... il fatto è che per un utente scacio andarsi a leggere la "unsupported formats howto" di ubuntu può essere anche troppo... lui fa semplicemente doppio click su un mp3 che non parte e resta lì a domandarsi perché ubuntu non funziona...
> 
> Se scegli un target del genere (ovvero che debba funzionare anche per un utonto) allora secondo me è una scelta incoerente... tutto qui...
> ...

 

Se vogliamo spaccare il capello questa roba NON È ILLEGALE, ne qui ne in America, ma questo è un altro discorso... 

Piuttosto NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE CONVINTO che il "target"  cui si rivolge ubuntu (suse etc. etc.) sia così sprovveduto, SOPRATTUTTO per queste cose...d'altronde queste sono le stesse persone che installano i programmi per duplicare/craccare/creare/etc dvd, giochi e quant'altro...questo per dire che PER CIÒ che interessa si diventa intrapendenti...

Con questo spero di aver concluso l'OT nell'OT   :Wink: 

cordialmente

nick_spacca

----------

## mambro

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   ........ 
> 
> Si nick ok... se spacchi il capello in quattro hai ragione... il fatto è che per un utente scacio andarsi a leggere la "unsupported formats howto" di ubuntu può essere anche troppo... lui fa semplicemente doppio click su un mp3 che non parte e resta lì a domandarsi perché ubuntu non funziona...
> 
> 

 

Bè basta scaricarsi easyubuntu scompattarlo e avviarlo da ubuntu.. poi fa tutto lui:scarica codecs, drivers ati/nvidia etc etc

http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/

Mi chiedo perchè non integrarlo direttamente nell'istallazione.. perchè in gentoo si possono installare i vari codecs coperti da brevetto e in quasi tutte le distro no (ovvero non ufficialmente)? è illegale o no alla fine?

Penso che includere in una distro tipo ubuntu i vari codecs/drivers proprietari più gli eciadsl per i modem usb sarebbe una manna per tutti i cosidetti "utonti". Alla fine tutta la gente che conosco che ha provato a migrare a linux e non ci è riuscita si è incagliata all'ostacolo modem

----------

## ercoppa

Saluto tutto il forum, parto (vado in clabria a caporizzuto) sta sera e torno il 25. Buone vacanze a tutto il forum!

----------

## comio

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi chiedo perchè non integrarlo direttamente nell'istallazione.. perchè in gentoo si possono installare i vari codecs coperti da brevetto e in quasi tutte le distro no (ovvero non ufficialmente)? è illegale o no alla fine?
> 
> Penso che includere in una distro tipo ubuntu i vari codecs/drivers proprietari più gli eciadsl per i modem usb sarebbe una manna per tutti i cosidetti "utonti". Alla fine tutta la gente che conosco che ha provato a migrare a linux e non ci è riuscita si è incagliata all'ostacolo modem

 

Perché formalmente su gentoo non ci sono i codecs coperti da brevetto... ma solo gli ebuilds che scaricano dai produttori. Quindi il problema è risolto a monte.

ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

finalmente :d

http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html

----------

## mambro

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché formalmente su gentoo non ci sono i codecs coperti da brevetto... ma solo gli ebuilds che scaricano dai produttori. Quindi il problema è risolto a monte.
> 
> ciao

 

Mmm bè allora potrebbero inserire uno script che durante l'installazione scarica i codec dal sito dei produttori, li pacchettizza e li installa..

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao raga, volevo salutare tutti voi ed arrivederci a tra due settimane. questa notte parto meta croazia. mi attendono lunghe giornate sbragato in riva al mare!    :Very Happy:  senza connessione ad internet.   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ciao raga, volevo salutare tutti voi ed arrivederci a tra due settimane. questa notte parto meta croazia. mi attendono lunghe giornate sbragato in riva al mare!    senza connessione ad internet.  

 

ne avrei bisogno pure io! buon viaggio e divertiti!!!!

----------

## lavish

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Mmm bè allora potrebbero inserire uno script che durante l'installazione scarica i codec dal sito dei produttori, li pacchettizza e li installa..

 

Maledetto! Spero ti fischino le orecchie allora   :Evil or Very Mad:  Io da qui fino alla fine di luglio sono in sessione d'esami   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

Piccolo rant mattutino:

da http://www.repubblica.it/2006/06/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/wikipedia-2/wikipedia-2/wikipedia-2.html :

 *Quote:*   

> La più famosa enciclopedia internettiana corre ai ripari
> 
> per difendere parte del suo patrimonio di informazioni dagli hacker
> 
> [...]

 

senza parole

----------

## earcar

 *lavish wrote:*   

> senza parole

 

Sigh... che tristezza  :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

http://www.clamwin.com/

Qualcuno lo ha provato? L'ho scoperto adesso e l'idea di utilizzarlo al posto di Avast! o AVG mi stuzzica non poco...

Byez

EDIT, Trovato anche questo, sembrano funzionare in accoppiata

http://winpooch.free.fr/home/index.php

----------

## codadilupo

Notte bianca a milano (questa sera)...

... si potrebbe sfruttare l'occasione per organizzare un mini Gnight  

adesioni in pm, o chi l'ha, sul mio numero di cell 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

coda tu hai visto qualche evento interessante quest'anno? Io son un po' deluso... cioè un sacchissimo di roba, ma non quel che cercavo io , niente teatro o cabaret...

----------

## codadilupo

beh, noi andremo per la mostra al buio... non ricordo il nome, ad ogni modo è un percorso per simulare l'esperienza di un ipo/non vedente. Sembra interessante, e si' come l'abbiamo mancata la prima volta ci proviamo questa sera

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma quante ragazze ci sono qui nel forum? è mai possibile che gentoo (meglio linux) e il sesso femminile siano due grandezze incommensurabili?

----------

## Cazzantonio

io preferisco tenere gentoo e il sesso su due piani distinti e separati   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Yabadààà 

Oggi è il mio compleanno, tanti auguri a meee!!!!

for (int x=0;x < 22; x++)

          tiraorecchio();

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Yabadààà 
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno, tanti auguri a meee!!!!
> 
> for (int x=0;x < 22; x++)
> ...

 

Auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Yabadààà 
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno, tanti auguri a meee!!!!
> 
> for (int x=0;x < 22; x++)
> ...

 

auguri uaiò!

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Yabadààà 
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno, tanti auguri a meee!!!!
> 
> 

 

A saperlo prima si ogragnizzava un GPub a tue spese  :Mr. Green: 

Auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

secondo te perchè l'ho postato così tardi  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tizio

scusate la cazzata...

ma volevo festeggiare il mio centesimo post!!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

(di cui almeno 50 ignobili   :Laughing:  )

CIAUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

----------

## Scen

Molto OT però......

GRANDEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ITALIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

IN FINALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

non servono parole   :Cool: 

----------

## Cerberos86

i migliori....!!!

viva la pizza...

----------

## Gaap

Alla faccia degli svizzeri che ci gufavano! (e che sono pure infiltrati quà!!)

----------

## RexRocker

mmmm io avrei postato nel post per i mega ot...

comunque Cannavaro presidente della Repubblica

----------

## randomaze

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> mmmm io avrei postato nel post per i mega ot...

 

concordo  :Wink: 

....ho fatto il merge...

----------

## Luca89

bene, ora tutti a fare baldoria nella sezione tedesca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Spero non si incazzino gli admin ma ho dovuto   :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477127.html

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Spero non si incazzino gli admin ma ho dovuto  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477127.html

 

.....

----------

## Gaap

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Spero non si incazzino gli admin ma ho dovuto  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477127.html

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ti voglio bene!

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Spero non si incazzino gli admin ma ho dovuto  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477127.html

 

Coraggioso, considerando che i site admin & global moderators di provenienza tedesca non mancano. Non devo neanche far fatica per tradurre il thread visto che possono fare da soli.

Comunque ti hanno chiesto come hai fatto a trovare il post presumendo che non sei un abituale frequentatore del loro forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Frez

 :Neutral: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ed è solo la semifinale.... 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ed ï¿½ solo la semifinale.... 

 

Per la finale toccherÃ  ai francesi  :Very Happy: 

Comunque sono un po pesantini con questa storia della pizza. Io propongo di chiamarli wurstel per ricambiare la cortesia.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque ti hanno chiesto come hai fatto a trovare il post presumendo che non sei un abituale frequentatore del loro forum 

 

Non so una parola di tedesco.. l'ho tradotto con altavista e mi pareva parlassero dello "sciopero della pizza" che i tedeschi hanno organizzato per la giornata della partita. Un minimo di soddisfazione dovevo togliermela   :Very Happy: 

Non risponderò, li lascerò bollire nel loro brodo  (anche perchè non so una parola di tedesco)  :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: in realtà alla fine ho risposto.. cominciavano a incazzarsi troppo   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Ed ï¿½ solo la semifinale....  
> 
> Per la finale toccherÃ  ai francesi 
> 
> Comunque sono un po pesantini con questa storia della pizza. Io propongo di chiamarli wurstel per ricambiare la cortesia. 

 

Eppure i tedeschi sono strani...

diversi miei amici in germania (italiani) dicono che poi sono usciti tutti a bere insieme e hanno pure fatto i complimenti all'italia...   :Smile: 

Complimenti per la sportività ma perché fare tutto questo puzzo prima allora...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

solo per dire grazie ai tedeschi per tutte le polemiche del pre-partita.

hanno reso quelle 2 pappine a 3m dal termine ancora più indimenticabili.

----------

## Cazzantonio

si comunque ora fine dei festeggiamenti...  la semifinale è robetta....   :Rolling Eyes: 

è la finale quella che conta!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> si comunque ora fine dei festeggiamenti...  la semifinale è robetta....  
> 
> è la finale quella che conta!  

 

IMHO quello che conta lo hanno giá vinto i tedeschi: le vagonate di soldi per organizzare l'evento.

Il resto é robetta...

----------

## Frez

qualcuno ha del neoton ? fabio e' a corto e non vorremmo che in finale fosse fiacco  :Smile: 

----------

## !ico

ma vieni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

scusate l'ot, ma ho finito ieri la maturità e mi sto riprendendo solo ora!!!!   :Razz: 

ho preso un misero 64/100..potevano darmi decisamente di più, ma non ci faccio troppo caso: l'importante era finire!   :Rolling Eyes: 

e ora comincia la pacchia dell'università finalmente  :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e ora comincia la pacchia dell'università finalmente 
> 
> 

 

Parti con buoni propositi  :Wink: 

----------

## Frez

 *!ico wrote:*   

> e ora comincia la pacchia dell'università finalmente 

 

C'e' anche di meglio: "La pacchia del lavoro" !  :Very Happy: 

PS: ripensandoci ... se lavori in comune o ancora meglio se hai tanto pelo sullo stomaco da riuscire a fare carriera da portaborse fino a deputato ...

(chissa' perche' parlando di politici fancazzisti mi viene sempre in mente mastellon de' mastelloni)

----------

## !ico

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'e' anche di meglio: "La pacchia del lavoro" ! 
> 
> 

 

fosse per me...ma qui in giro nel settore informatico ti prendono solo se hai una laurea o 5 anni di esperienza..o hai un cognome famoso  :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Gitanovic

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fosse per me...ma qui in giro nel settore informatico ti prendono solo se hai una laurea o 5 anni di esperienza..o hai un cognome famoso 
> 
> ola 

 

Ottimo se ti prendono con la laurea... per quella non serve un cognome famoso oppure i 5 anni di esperienza... che non sai dove fare, visto che non ti assume nessuno   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gaap

Io ho lo stesso cognome di Valeria Mazza.. speriamo mi serva a qualcosa..   :Confused:  magari c'avessi veramente a che fare con lei   :Shocked: 

----------

## tizio

```

                           _             _       _      _ 

  ___ __ _ _ __ ___  _ __ (_) ___  _ __ (_)   __| | ___| |

 / __/ _` | '_ ` _ \| '_ \| |/ _ \| '_ \| |  / _` |/ _ \ |

| (_| (_| | | | | | | |_) | | (_) | | | | | | (_| |  __/ |

 \___\__,_|_| |_| |_| .__/|_|\___/|_| |_|_|  \__,_|\___|_|

                    |_|                                   

                           _       

 _ __ ___   ___  _ __   __| | ___  

| '_ ` _ \ / _ \| '_ \ / _` |/ _ \ 

| | | | | | (_) | | | | (_| | (_) |

|_| |_| |_|\___/|_| |_|\__,_|\___/ 

                                   

```

CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!!!!

CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!!!!

CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!!!!

CAMPIONI DEL MONDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

----------

## Gaap

Grazie Azzurri!!! semplicemente Italia!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## kattivo

Grande l'italia è stata grande ! merita i complimenti   :Cool: 

Siamo i migliori !   :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Mi sarei aspettato molti più commenti ma probabilmente sarete ancora tutti a festeggiare  :Wink: 

Comunque complimenti alla nazionale   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

CAPPIONI DER MONNOOOOO!!!!

http://france.justgotowned.com/

----------

## xlyz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi sarei aspettato molti più commenti ma probabilmente sarete ancora tutti a festeggiare 

 

prova a splittare il thread e a dargli visibilità  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

avevo il cuore che sembrava un doppio-pedale... mamma mia che tensione!!

CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!!!!!!!!!! (x4)

finalmente basta con il mito dell'italia del '82, ora c'è l'italia del 2006!! 

...questa è storia...

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *!ico wrote:*   

> finalmente basta con il mito dell'italia del '82, ora c'è l'italia del 2006!! 

 

Ecco, adesso Tardelli si può rilassare un poco visto che sono 24 anni che lo fanno vedere mentre corre e grida  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !ico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ecco, adesso Tardelli si può rilassare un poco visto che sono 24 anni che lo fanno vedere mentre corre e grida 

 

..e soprattutto basta a tutti quei commentatori ormai incompetenti che ci sono dappertutto solo perchè erano dell'Italia dell'82.. tra 20 anni voglio ringhio come commentatore sportivo  :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *!ico wrote:*   

> tra 20 anni voglio ringhio come commentatore sportivo 

 

QUOTO!  :Laughing: 

Anche se per il suo gergo mi sa che riempirebbero la telecronaca di BIIIP!  :Laughing: 

PS: CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!

PPS: Tra 4 anni raggiungiamo il Brasile come numero di vittorie!

----------

## mambro

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5429/zidane29b9fn5zd.gif

ABBIAMO VINTO!!!!! Che casino ieri notte, sono tornato a casa pieno di lividi ma ne è valsa la pena   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaap

Ora io direi una bella petizione per il pensionamento di maurizio mosca e delle sue gufate   :Twisted Evil:  ... chi mi ama mi segua!!

----------

## tizio

questa dovete vedervela!!!

http://tonaz.altervista.org/zidane.html

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *!ico wrote:*   

> [..e soprattutto basta a tutti quei commentatori ormai incompetenti che ci sono dappertutto solo perchè erano dell'Italia dell'82.. tra 20 anni voglio ringhio come commentatore sportivo 
> 
> ola 

 

Io lo voglio come PRESIDENTE DELLA REPUBBLICA!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

CAMPIONI!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

(scusate se urlo...)

----------

## mambro

 *tizio wrote:*   

> questa dovete vedervela!!!
> 
> http://tonaz.altervista.org/zidane.html

 

Rimane la pagina verde   :Confused: 

Non so se è uguale al tuo, ma questo è eccezionale http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Sport/2006/07_Luglio/10/pop_zidane.shtml

----------

## comio

Campioni del mondo! Comapioni del MONDO! CAMPIONI DEL MONDO! RAGAZZI SIAMO CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!

Ora però Blatter se ne deve andare (non ha premiato il vincitore...).

luigi

----------

## xlyz

http://www.pumafootball.com/buffon.jsp

----------

## skakz

mi aspetto un gran chissenefrega  :Laughing: 

ho cambiato nickname sul forum da darkdude a skakz (il mio originale nickname)...

quindi non è che avete bevuto troppo se prima ricordavate un nick ed ora ne vedete un altro..

vabbeh detto questo potete anche ritornare a darvi all'alcool...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

allora ho fatto male a prenotar la visita dal neurologo per controllar il mio alzhaimer...   :Wink:  mi sembrava che ci fosse qualcosa si strano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## danielinux

Tra le news ansa di oggi ho trovato questa: http://www.ansa.it/main/notizie/awnplus/cultura/news/2006-07-19_1194471.html

Nell'articolo si dice che la statistica in questione è stata fatta analizzando le vendite di libri che vengono effettuate in un anno, dove si conclude che

 *Quote:*   

> solo 5 italiani su 100 leggono un libro al mese. Si tratta di poco piu' di tre milioni di persone. Tutte le altre persone leggono meno di un libro all'anno. 

 

Devo fare i miei complimenti alle persone che fanno queste statistiche.. dimenticano forse che la statistica in questione parla di VENDITE , e che quindi bisognerebbe concludere che 

 *Quote:*   

> solo 5 italiani su 100 COMPRANO un libro al mese. Si tratta di poco piu' di tre milioni di persone. Tutte le altre persone COMPRANO meno di un libro all'anno,
> 
> 

 

Facendo un paragone con il software, è come basare una statistica sull'uso del software in base alle licenze vendute in un anno.

Queste cose mi fanno IMBESTIALIRE!!!

La statistica rende implicito il fatto che per leggere bisogna comprare, eliminando di fatto una grande categoria di lettori che prendono in prestito libri dalle biblioteche, scaricano libri dalla rete , o altre metodologie di presa di possesso di libri.

Inoltre nella statistica è implicito il fatto che LIBRO VENDUTO IN UN ANNO = LIBRO LETTO IN UN ANNO... ma che significa?????

La cosa che mi fa imbufalire ancora di + sono i media che presi una statistica che dice X, fanno diventare il suo sognificato Y.

E' ora di smetterla ! 

I bifolchi sono loro!!! Imparate a LEGGERE e a CAPIRE IL SIGNIFICATO DELLE STATISTICHE!

----------

## Cazzantonio

anche io compro più libri di quanti ne riesca a leggere (magari mi riuscisse sempre di mantenere una media di un libro al mese... per fortuna che quando ho tempo libero mi rifaccio   :Smile:  )

siccome mi sembra esageratamente OT la mergio al thread degli ultra-OT

----------

## codadilupo

God saves, but Buddha makes incremental backups

Coda

----------

## kireime

Approfitto di questo spazio per fare le mie congratulazione a Mrfree, grandissimo amico e compagno di sventure, che ieri 28 luglio 2006 ha conseguito con il massimo dei voti la Laurea Specialistica in Informatica, anche se costretto a presentare la sua discussione su un comunissimo pc con windows, brrrrr... rischiavamo di perderlo   :Laughing: 

In bocca al lupo per il futuro

FrancescoLast edited by kireime on Sat Jul 29, 2006 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thewally

Congratulazioni !!   :Very Happy: 

Beato lui, io devo ancora fare diversi anni, prima di raggiungere quel traguardo   :Sad: 

P.S. : Probabilmente siamo al limite dell' OT   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

fatto il merge e auguri al neolaureato.

----------

## comio

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Congratulazioni !!  
> 
> Beato lui, io devo ancora fare diversi anni, prima di raggiungere quel traguardo  
> 
> P.S. : Probabilmente siamo al limite dell' OT  

 

mi unisco nel congratulare il neo-dottore.

auguri

luigi

----------

## mrfree

 :Smile:   :Smile:  Grazie a tutti ragazzi!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Per la presentazione ho dovuto necessariamente utilizzare un notebook messo a disposizione di tutti per ottimizzare i tempi di "attrezzaggio"  :Smile: 

Però in compenso... le mie bomboniere sono dei pinguini di vetro (secondo me dei gentoo)  :Very Happy: 

Mi auguro di aver compensato a dovere...   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Però in compenso... le mie bomboniere sono dei pinguini di vetro (secondo me dei gentoo) 
> 
> Mi auguro di aver compensato a dovere...  

 

Per vedere se la compensazione é giusta i moderatori dovrebbero riceverne una in modo da poter valutare adeguatamente  :Mr. Green: 

Auguri  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Però in compenso... le mie bomboniere sono dei pinguini di vetro (secondo me dei gentoo) 

 

Oddio grandioso! Complimentoni comunque   :Smile: 

/me si unisce alla proposta di randomaze  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>   Grazie a tutti ragazzi!!!  
> 
> 

 

Auguri anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

solo per un saluto visto che oggi vado in ferie.

ciao ragazzi, ci si risente tra qualche settimana.

----------

## Cazzantonio

buone vacanze a tutti   :Very Happy: 

Anche io tra poco parto per la seconda tranche delle mie vacanze   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Parto anche io il 9 agosto... ragazzi, vedete di rigare dritti mentre siamo via   :Razz: 

Buone vacanze  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Cioe', 3 moderatori in vacanza???

Ma qui cala l'anarchia  :Very Happy: D

asdasdasd

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Cioe', 3 moderatori in vacanza???
> 
> Ma qui cala l'anarchia D

 

Stavamo pensando ad una cospicua serie di ban preventivi...   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Stavamo pensando ad una cospicua serie di ban preventivi...   

 

Già, ma appena "voi tre" vi allontanerete i due rimasti voteranno l'emendamento "punizioni corporali", il quale passerà all'unanimità dei votanti.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Stavamo pensando ad una cospicua serie di ban preventivi...  

 

Devo cominciare a toccarmi?   :Embarassed: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Già, ma appena "voi tre" vi allontanerete i due rimasti voteranno l'emendamento "punizioni corporali", il quale passerà all'unanimità dei votanti. 

 

 :Shocked: 

Ripensandoci, forse è meglio che espatrio....    :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Visto che sembra che l'opzione "punzioni corporali" sia ben accetta dai mod, mi sa che vado in vacanza  :Very Happy: 

Ci vediamo tra 2 settimane

Ciriciao a tutti

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

Risalve a tutti. Dopo un paio di mesi sono riuscito a rimettere le mani sulla mia Gentoo box e quindi riekkime qua.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## Ic3M4n

ariciao! è bello vedere che qualcuno ritorna a casa!   :Very Happy: 

ps: Off The Wall (raccolta di ultra-OT)

----------

## klaimath

Riciao anche a te ma quanta roba è stata aggiornata ?

Va bhe che ho modificato un pò di use qua e la ma è da ieri che compila ... tra un pò chiede un'aspirina sto pc  :Razz: 

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di klaimath.

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di federiquito.

----------

## ercoppa

se è troppo OT cancellate pure.

Qualccuno mi consiglia qualche sito affidabile per fare scommesse online (calcio)? ho provato con betandwin ma mi sono trovato male, pago con postpay e che sia un sito accreditato.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

Ragazzi mi servirebbe un consiglio... devo iscrivermi all'università, volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi sa dirmi com'è ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni: mi interessa abbastanza come facoltà, ma non so se effettivamente è buona... in alternativa farei ingegneria informatica...

Grazie ^^

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Ragazzi mi servirebbe un consiglio... devo iscrivermi all'università, volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi sa dirmi com'è ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni: mi interessa abbastanza come facoltà, ma non so se effettivamente è buona... in alternativa farei ingegneria informatica...
> 
> Grazie ^^

 

Penso tu possa dare un'occhio ad un paio di vecchi thread almeno (qui e qui) ed eventualmente continuare li...perché mi sembra ci siano buone informazioni al merito!!!!

Ah...soprattutto, IN BOCCA AL LUPO!!!   :Wink:  (PS: io voto per Fisica   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Raffo

@nick_spacca: grazie per i link  :Wink: 

buone info ce ne sono, anche se cercavo un'opinione su ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni... meglio continuare in uno di quei due topic (eventualmente non quello sondaggio/censimento) oppure è meglio che aspetti risposte qui??

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @nick_spacca: grazie per i link 
> 
> buone info ce ne sono, anche se cercavo un'opinione su ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni... meglio continuare in uno di quei due topic (eventualmente non quello sondaggio/censimento) oppure è meglio che aspetti risposte qui??

 

Beh, io continuerei li...poi fai tu...secondo me in un thread diverso dal MEGAOT avrebbe + risalto...  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

Non fraintendete non è un post sborone ma acquistare un nuovo portatile è stata una cosa talmente comica che ho deciso di postarla per farvi fare 4 risate.

Parte prima: L'acquisto; trattative con il commesso.

Sabato mattina verso le 11:30 il mio portatile, dopo 4 anni di onorato servizio, ha deciso di darmi un bacino e diventare un ferma carte/porte e nel pomeriggio mi sono recato in un Ipermercato vicino a casa mia per comprarne uno nuovo.

Li ho discusso ... nel senso che se non me lo tolgono da sotto le mani lo mando in ospedale a farsi levare le sue brochure dallo stomaco  :Smile:  ... con un tizio vestito Microsoft dalla testa ai piedi; scarpe, pantaloni, maglietta e cappellino.

Sto tizio, di stanza nel reparto Computer, mi ha accalappiato al volo mentre parlavo con uno degli addetti al reparto per l'acquisto di un laptop SENZA SISTEMA OPERATIVO O TROIAI VARI TARGATI MICROMERD SOPRA (stesse parole, più o meno, che ho usato con il commesso e che il losco figuro ha probabilmente udito). 

Ne è seguita una breve colluttazione ... mmm  conversazione ... che vi riporto.

Protagonisti.

COMM = Commesso; essere ultrapreparato, perfetto conoscitore di quello che vende e con la missione di rendere sempre e comunque il cliente contento. Un cliente contento è un cliente che torna.

IO = Essere tranquillo e beato che si trasforma in un vulcano in piena attività di servizio ogni volta che sente parlare di Microsoft.

MPSP = Microsoft Promoter Spacca Palle. Losco figuro che gira per gli Ipermercati armato di Brochure con la missione di farti spendere il più possibile per acquistare un computer che un domani sia in grado di far girare l'ultima merdata ... mmm meraviglia ... targata Microsoft; Winmerd Svista.

Inizia la conversazione

IO: Salve vorrei un informazione.

COMM: Mi dica.

IO: Sarei interessato ad acquistare un laptop in sostituzione del mio che ormai ho declassato a ferma carte/porte. (Ne segue una risata generale da parte non solo del commesso ma anche degli astanti; colleghi e altri clienti)

COMM: Ed è interessato ad un finanziamento ?

IO: (probabilmente pensa che mi voglia informare su questo mo lo servo di barba e capelli) No sarei interessato ad averlo senza schifezze e troiai annessi e connessi.

COMM: (mi guarda con aria stralunata cercando di capire cosa intendo) Potrebbe essere più esplicito.

IO: (Immaginando un bel no secco; amen tanto in vendita non c'è il laptop che mi interessa) Voglio un laptop senza Windows e amenità inutili varie.

COMM: (nel mentre ci eravamo trasferiti al reparto laptop) Non c'è nessun problema. Ci sono avviamente dei documenti da fare per la rinuncia delle licenze e dovrà aspettare un giorno in più ma è suo diritto acquistare un computer pulito.

IO: (sinceramente spaesato e con il cervello perso nel tentativo di credere a ciò che avevo sentito) Benissimo ne sono contento.

COMM: A che modello era interessato ?

IO: (tristissimo perchè non era in esposizione quello che volevo) Al XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX ma che non c'è.

COMM: (ho gia detto che sto tipo è più professionale di non so cosa ?) Aspetti un secondo che faccio un "rapido" controllo.

IO: Ok grazie (e lo seguo al terminale).

COMM: click click sbam (maledetto windows non funziona mai una sega mortacci loro ... giuro che sono parole del commesso) sbram sbadadam e che cazzo, dio (mettete voi il bestemmione) tump tump (rumore dei pugni che sto commesso stava tirando alla tastiera). 

Per farla breve un 40/50 sbadabam dopo esordisce con un CI SIAMO !! Al che penso che lo so che ci siamo; siamo qua uno accanto al altro.

COMM: Trovato. Il modello XXXXXXXXXXXXX è in arrivo. Dovrebbe essere qua Martedi (ieri) e posso farglielo avere a casa, con solo 10euro per il trasporto, per Mercoledi pomeriggio (oggi) senza le licenze dei prodotti Microsoft e degli altri software a corredo; ovviamente le verranno defalcati dal prezzo e le verrà formattato l'harddisk.

IO: Nessun problema. A installare linux ci penso io.

COMM: Se mi attende qualche minuto vado in ufficio e faccio fare le scartoffie necessarie. Come pensava di pagare ?

IO: In contanti.

COMM: Ok.

IO: (e mentre lo vedo partire al galoppo penso che secondo me questo a casa non ha Windows sul suo pc  :Smile:  )

Parte seconda: Lo spacca maroni.

Mentre il tizio sparisce sento un altro tizio, alle mie spalle, che mi dice "Scusi signore" al che mi volto e vedo il più orrendo clown che si possa immaginare; IT al confronto è Mister Universo. In piedi davanti a me stava un ragazzotto di circa 19/21 anni grasso come una petroliera, senza l'ombra di un capello, con una peluria sulla faccia da fare invidia ad un orango, alto circa 1 metro e tanta puzza di piedi; o forse di ascelle dato che non mi pareva molto pulito.

Portava un paio di scarpe da ginnastica con sopra le finestre di Windows. Le stesse finestre erano ripetute anche sui pantaloni neri come il carbone, e che grazie al contrasto del chiaro delle finestra/scritte davano dei seri problemi ai miei occhi, e sul cappellino. La maglietta, infine, era un cartellone pubblicitario che citava tutti i nomi dei prodotti Microsoft; alcuni dei quali non li avevo manco mai sentiti nominare.

IO: (con tono da: se respiri un pelo più forte del necessario non per sopravvivere ma per agonizzare ti uccido). Si ?

MPSP: Ho sentito che sta acquistando un computer senza Microsoft WindowsXP Professional installato.

IO: (sti cazzi. ci ha messo 15 secondi a ripetere la frase come da manuale) Si perchè ? Problemi ?

MPSP: Io lavoro per il servizio pincopalloepincopallino della Microsoft (e che non me ne sono accorto ? a guagliò mi prendi per scemo ? sei sponsorizzato dalla testa ai piedi; evidentemente gli costi poco in tessuti) e sono incaricato di saggiare le opinioni dei nostri clienti (ma ci sei o ci fai ? sto comprando un laptop senza quella merdata che vorresti farmi comprare tu) al fine di migliorare sempre di più la qualità del prodotto (doh ! e come pensate di migliorarla ? ascoltando le azzate che dei perfetti dementi che manco sanno accendere un pc vi dicono in un Ipermercato ? ) e dare agli utenti un prodotto sempre più utile e qualitativamente valido.

IO: Utilità e qualità non sono esattamente termini che si possono applicare alle stronzate che producete (ho precisato, vero, che sono una persona calma e tranquilla ma che mi trasformo in un vulcano in piena attivitò di servizio ogni volta che sento parlare di MS ?). Diciamo scopiazzare male dagli altri e creare delle solenni porcherie; queste si che si possono applicare.

MPSP: (con gli occhi fuori della testa nel vago tentativo di capire quello che ho detto) Ma non è vero. Microsoft bla bla bla ..., azienda leader del settore con pluritrentennale esperienza bla bla bla. Capacità infinite bla bla bla ..., risorse anche bla bla bla ..., competenze idem bla bla bla ecc ecc ecc. (è andato avanti per 3 minuti senza prendere fiato; speravo schiattasse ma pareva avere dei polmoni da apneista).

IO: A guagliò (questa volta detto e non pensato) pluritrentennale esperienza significa minimo un periodo di tempo talmente lungo che probabilmente l'America non era ancora stata scoperta.

MPSP: Bhe si diciamo ventennale.

IO: Diciamo dieci anni di rottura di palle e ti offro anche un caffè.

MPSP: Ma torniamo al discorso principale (e perchè dove siamo ? speri di convincermi a comprare una qualsiasi delle merdate che fate ?). Come mai ha deciso di punto in bianco di non usare più Windows ? Cosa c'è che non va ? (e tira fuori penna e blocco notes; probabilmente per annotarsi qualche mio commento),

IO: Niente di che. E' solo un cesso che non funziona, non è sicuro, è più  trafficato dagli hacker che la .... di Cicciolina dai porno attori, se per caso funziona lo fa come volete voi, ha degli aggiornamenti che sistemano 3 bug e ne aprono 45965 e graficamente è un troiaio pazzesco.

MPSP: Come fa a dire che non è sicuro ? Integra un personal firewall che è la punta di diamante nel campo della sicurezza, facile da configurare, sicuro e stabile.

IO: E' sfondabile in qualcosa come 45 secondi anche da un bradipo zoppo.

MPSP: Ma non è vero. La sfido a dimostrarmi il contrario.

IO: (azzo quasi mi frega ma ... è pur sempre un dipendente Microsoft e come tale avrà sicuramente un portatile dotato dell'ultima meraviglia tecnologica; Mister Bluetoth) Ha per caso un portatile qua con se e se si ha, sempre per caso, il personal firewall configurato ?

MPSP: Si ho il portatile, aspetti che lo prendo ( echeviavevodettoio ?)

IO: (sorrido mentre il clown arriva con un Asus ultimissimo modello)

MPSP: Eccomi qua.

IO: (e lo vedo che sei qua, peccato che non sei cascato a testa in giù per le scale) dunque accendi che te lo dimostro. 

Detto questo mi allontano, tiro fuori di tasca il mio PDA e aspetto il segnale del pirlotto che mi avvisa circa 3 minuti dopo (ma che cazzo dovrà mai caricare Winmerd per metterci così tanto su un P4 Nmila Mhz con NmilaGB di ram ?).

Passa circa 1 minuto e a voce alta dico: "Belli sti 3giga di video porno che hai sul tuo harddisk.

Ne segue una risata generale di mezzo Ipermercato con il tipozzo che prima di eclissarsi senza farsi più vedere ha cambiato tutti i colori del arcobaleno.

Poco dopo, ancora rosso per le risate che si è fatto, è ricomparso il commesso maledetto con il quale ho concluso l'affare e mi ha pure regalato una borsa per il portatile.

A questo punto ci va una precisazione. Lo stupidotto della Micromerd aveva il suo bel pc , firewall compreso,  configurato in maniera tale, e aggiungo senza nessuna password di sicurezza, che il bluetoth del suo portatile era accessibile al mondo intero senza particolari problemi; anzi senza nessun problema.

Ci aggiungiamo che quando mi sono allontanato ho tirato fuori di tasca il mio PDA (ovviamente Bluetoth) o è superfluo ?

Parte terza: Il ritiro.

Leggendo questo post incontrerete spesso la parola SCAFO. E' il termine con cui i commessi del Ipermercato chiamano i laptop e non mi pareva carino cambiarlo con chassis che manco so come si scrive a dire il vero.

La seconda parte si era conclusa con la figuretta del MPSP ed il mio acquisto di un laptop che dovevano consegnarmi oggi pomeriggio.

Ore 15:00 suona il cellulare e rispondo.

COMM: Buon pomeriggio sono XX del Ipermercato. Volevo informarla che il suo portatile è arrivato ed è pronto per la consegna ma per un problema interno nostro, che le sconteremo ulteriormente in segno di scuse, la consegna non potrà avvenire prima di domattina alle ore 09:00

Al che mi faccio rapidamente 2 conti.

1) L'Ipermercato è a 4 minuti e 12 secondi da casa mia.

2) Per tutta questa settimana sono in ferie e alle 09:00 solitamente sono ancora al primo sonno, massimo secondo, e non ho molta voglia di farmi rompere le palle da un campanello che peraltro tengo staccato; come anche il telefono e il cellulare.

IO: Non ci sono problemi, siete a un tiro di schioppo da me e se per voi è uguale vengo a prenderlo. 

COMM: Perfetto, nessun problema per noi ma prepariamo ugualmente un ulteriore sconto (tra un pò mi pagano per portarlo via sto laptop). Aspetto la sua venuta (mmm che sei la mia ragazza che ... meglio non divagare).

IO: Ok a tra poco.

COMM: Arrivederci.

Detto questo monto in macchina e vado al Ipermercato dove impiego più tempo a trovare un parcheggio che ad arrivarci. Superata anche questa difficoltà entro e vado al reperto computer. 

Una piccola descrizione del posto. 

Si tratta di un capannone quadrato diviso in settori. Ogni settore ha circa 15 corsie e ogni corsia è lunga un 30/35 metri. Al centro del complesso c'è un vasto bancone dove stazionano alcune celebrolese che dovrebbero sapere chi è il celebroleso a capo di ogni settore che a sua volta dovrebbe sapere chi è il celebroleso a capo di ogni corsia che a sua volta dovrebbe sapere chi sono i celebrolesi che lavorano nelle corsie.

Dunque mi dirigo al banco delle celebrolese e domando chi è il celebroleso a capo del reparto pc (le divise sono tutte uguali e non hanno targhetta con il nome) e come faccio a riconoscerlo. Mi danno la descrizione di sto tizio e parto alla ricerca che non si rivela neanche troppo lunga a dire il vero. In un paio di minuti lo scovo e gli chiedo chi è il celebroleso che dovrebbe consegnarmi il laptop. Immadiatamente viene chiamato, ci salutiamo e parte alla volta del magazzino dicendo che sarebbe stato di ritorno entro qualche minuto.. 

A quel punto, memore della volta precedente e del fatto che non so determinare se è stato via 2 ore perchè è lento o se è stato 2 ore nascosto a ridere, decido di fare un giretto per gli scaffali; a dire il vero cercavo dei banchi di ram per il mio pc fisso ma non li ho trovati.

Immediatamente il mio occhio di falco vede un qualcosa che Sabato sicuramente mancava. Sulla destra torreggiava una bandiera con sopra le finestre di Windows e poco sotto uno striscione recitava una frase che suona più o meno: "Venghino siore e siori venghino a provare quale meravigliosa fetecchia stiamo per infilarvi su per il culo; ovviamente la vasellina non è compresa nel prezzo".

Ebbene si. Era uno stand sul quale giravano delle beta, o presumo tali anche se mi suona un pelo strano conoscendo le politiche MS, di Wndows Vista; probabilmente erano degli slide o un qualcosa messo su XP giusto per far vedere che razza di accrocchio sia il prossimo sistema operativo targato MS.

Nonostante questo, e sfidando tutte le possibili immaginabili leggi del buon senso, mi avvio alla volta di questo stand che risulta essere un bancone tenuto in piedi per scommessa (nel senso di un tot di pezzi di ferro a fare da zampe e una tavola di ferro come ripiano il tutto tenuto fermo da ben 4 scatoloni dall'aria molto pesante) con sopra una serie di 10 Acer tutti uguali. La prima cosa che colpisce le mie pupille è il meraviglioso, stupefacente, ipertecnologico schermo completamente NERO che hanno tutti i computer. 

Penso immediatamente che siano spenti e allungo il mio collo da giraffa dietro il primo a sinistra constatando che da come frulla la scheda di rete pare prossima a prendersi una lunga vacanza; no decisamente non erano spenti. Tornando a guardare la parte anteriore, questa volta con maggiore attenzione, noto che tutte le lucine sono accese, comprese quelle che presumibilmente dovrebbero indicare che il monitor è alzato (utile dato che non si vede quando un monitor è alzato o abbassato) visto che sono poste sul gancio che solitamente serve a chiudere un portatile.

Continuando questa analisi la mia somma intelligenza determina che sono tutti e 10 accesi ma per uno strano motivo non trasmettono un tubo. Quasi subito l'occhio mi balza sulle targhette che indicano il processore, la scheda video, il sistema operativo supportato (di solito sono sullo scafo del laptop) per cercare di capire che accozzaglia di componenti sono quelli che stanno per tirare il calzino e qua faccio un'altra scoperta. Oltre alle solite targhette che indicano la scheda video e tutto il resto ne ho vista una, presente su tutti i pc, che recita: 

Windows XP Compatibile

-----------------------

Windows Vista Capibile 

Immediatamenete il mio cervello ha cominciato a porsi domande strane come ad esempio che cazzo vuol dire capibile ? Forse che il portatile ha capito da solo che razza di stronzata sia il coso che sta tentando di far funzionare ?!?! O forse che manco alla Microsoft capiscono più come riescono a vendere azzate simili.

Pensavo che la domanda fosse senza risposta ma poco dopo ho scoperto che il mio presentimento era più che giusto. Difatti mi è bastato sfiorare un tasto, sul cartello ci stava scritto PROVARE ergo mi sa che posso TOCCARE, per scoprire la verità.

Appena il computer ha ricevuto un input ha immediatamente risposto tutto giulivo e felice con uno schermo nero (ma va che strano) e tre righe bianche con scritto:

"Microsoft Windows Vista"

"Check System: System Not Present or System Error !"

"System Halt"

Doh ! Mi pare che non ci siano dubbi. Su questi portatili non c'è Linux installato ma sicuramente una qualche azzata targata MS. Faccio per voltarmi quando mi compare il commesso con la scatola del mio laptop in mano.

COMM: (quasi mi avesse letto nel cervello) Bella stronzata del secolo sto Vista. Hanno funzionato si e no 10 minuti poi sono andati in errore tutti assieme e pensi che la beta è ancora peggiore. Spesso neanche si installa. (e che non lo so ? quando in ditta me la passarono per i test mi diedi malato costringendo un mio collega a installarla sul SUO pc emicasonoscemoio).

IO: Ottimo inizio per il nuovo sistema operativo.

COMM: Già. Comunque ecco qua il suo portatile. Pensando di farle cosa gradita ho anche rimosso le targhette dallo scafo. Se vuole può comunque riapplicarle perchè ne ho messe un pò nella scatola degli accessori.

IO: (guardando sto tizio con sempre più simpatia) Ok grazie mi procurerò una fionda e le lancerò dalla finestra.

Risata di entrambi e faccio per andare alle casse quando vedo passare un pezzo di fi.. mmm figliola che acchiappa al volo il commesso. Non sia mai che lascio i miei occhi a riposo e poichè non ho un cazzo da fare decido di rimanere in zona ancora un pò e mi avvicino a loro quanto basta per sentire la conversazione.

In pratica sta qua cercava un portatile da regalare al fidanzato (mmm vorrei sapere che gli regala lui ma ho quasi paura di saperlo ... certa gente è proprio fortunata; ironia rulez) ma non voleva spendere un patrimonio; massimo 2500euro. E chi cazzo sei ? La figlia di Berlusconi ?. A quel punto il commesso ha per prima cosa detto che poteva comprare un portatile chiedendolo SENZA niente come aveva appena fatto quel signore li (indicando me mentre ridacchiava come un pazzo con gli occhi fissi dentro la scollatura di sta qua e una sorta di bava biancastra che gli penzolava dalla bocca) poi ha cominciato a dire che esistono diverse combinazioni, questa non la sapevo, di sistema operativo e accessori (penso intendesse stronzate software a corredo).

Per tutta risposta questa qua ha detto chiaro e tondo che:

1) Windows è la pià gran merdata del secolo (intelligente oltre che bonazza)

2) Il suo fidanzato di pc ci capisce si e no meno che -10 e quindi è ultranecessario un qualcosa che si possa accendere e utilizzare subito (indovinate cosa).

Sentito questo me ne sono andato sconsolato alle casse dove ho sentito un altro brano di conversazione; questa volta di 2 sedicenti ingegneri (di seguito SI1 e SI2)

SI1: si lo so che Linux è 1000 volte meglio di Windows ed è pure gratis ma non è colpa mia se la gente non sa che può chiedere ed ottenere quello che vuole  (aka: la gente prende la prima bastonata che un qualsiasi venditore, a prescindere dalla sua onestà o meno, è disposto a dargli).

SI2: Già hai proprio ragione. 

Va bhe. Ora sono a casa. Il mio nuovo laptop è qua accanto a me che sta allegramente compilando Gentoo e non ho targhette strane sullo scafo. Che posso volere di più dalla vita dopo tre giorni che rido ?

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## Apetrini

MUhahaha

Bello.... cavoli domani mattina ho un esame orale e sono ancora qui sul forum a leggere cose simpatiche.........

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ci penseranno poi i mod a spostarlo nella sezione ot, cmq davvero un resoconto simpatico.

Una domanda: in che posto ha potuto comprare un laptop senza win? in che città?

----------

## misterwine

Veramente fuori la tua "avventura"...

Quoto:

 *Quote:*   

> Una domanda: in che posto ha potuto comprare un laptop senza win? in che città?

 

Infatti ho sentito che al massimo si può procedere dopo l'acquisto per rinunciare alla licenza Microsoft, e poi non tutti i produttori di laptop lo permettono... almeno così era quando mi sono informato qualche mese fa... se non sbaglio solo la Dell rilasciava laptop senza O.S.

Cavolo, quanto mi piacerebbe che capitasse pure a me una situazione del genere!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

bello, un po' lunghetto ma l'ho letto con attenzione. buona installazione.   :Wink: 

sarebbe interessante sapere ipermercato e modello del laptop. però qui mi sa che non è il massimo. me lo mandi via pm?

----------

## Deus Ex

Oh mio dioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOO!!!

Ho dovuto interrompere la lettura DUE volte perchè mi stavo pisciando sotto dal ridere!!!

Grandissimo!! Sarebbe una gran cosa anche sapere la catena di ipermercati e il modello del portatile (anche se la vedo dura poterlo fare).

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da klaimath

----------

## mambro

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grandissimo!! Sarebbe una gran cosa anche sapere la catena di ipermercati e il modello del portatile (anche se la vedo dura poterlo fare).

 

Si, sarei interessato anch'io..

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> sarebbe interessante sapere ipermercato e modello del laptop. però qui mi sa che non è il massimo. me lo mandi via pm?

 

----------

## klaimath

Allora il portatile è un Acer AS5673, la catena di Ipermercati dove l'ho preso si chiama XXXXXXXXXX, e mi spiace di non avere uno scanner altrimenti mettevo online l'immagine del depliant dove si vede chiaramente che sto coso è senza targhette e senza nome del SO nei dati tecnici.

In ogni caso, se la mia memoria non è del tutto fallace, ci dovrebbe essere un qualche documento di Paolo Attivissimo dove viene descritta per filo e per segno la procedura da seguire per comprare un qualsiasi pc senza licenze del sistema operativo; visto che legalmente è possibile.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> In ogni caso, se la mia memoria non è del tutto fallace, ci dovrebbe essere un qualche documento di Paolo Attivissimo dove viene descritta per filo e per segno la procedura da seguire per comprare un qualsiasi pc senza licenze del sistema operativo; visto che legalmente è possibile.

 

http://81100.eu.org/wiki/rimborsoLicenza

----------

## bandreabis

http://www.megalab.it/news.php?id=1251

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> http://www.megalab.it/news.php?id=1251
> 
>   

 

omg una fonte autorevole

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da bandreabis

----------

## bandreabis

Scusate per il disagio che vi ho procurato per colpa della fretta.

Grazie per lo spostamento.  :Very Happy: 

Fonte autorevole è sarcastico?

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fonte autorevole è sarcastico?

 

ovviamente

----------

## bandreabis

Siamo OT. Valgono le domande stupide?

"omg" sta forse per "oh my god"  :Question: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Siamo OT. Valgono le domande stupide?
> 
> "omg" sta forse per "oh my god" 

 

http://www.acronymfinder.com/acronym.aspx?rec={8DFA0F90-89E8-11D4-8351-00C04FC2C2BF}

----------

## GuN_jAcK

da quando sono passato con i portatili a Idea Progress sto una favola.. ti danno il modo di sceglierti i pezzi da mettere nel tuo pc e ovviamente sono senza sistema operativo! consiglio a tutti di dargli una bella occhiata  :Wink:  sono delle belle bestiole  :Smile: 

----------

## gamberetto

[super mega OT]

Passare da Windows XP a Windows Vista: risultati del primo test su strada

[...]

Il processo di upgrade è stato eseguito tramite il tool Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor, che si occupa di definire quali componenti hardware e software potrebbero non essere adeguate all'upgrade. All'unanimità, il tool ha riportato la necessità di aggiornare i seguenti controller: LPC (Low Pin Count) interface, processor to I/O e processor to AGP (Accelerated Graphics Port). 

Ovviamente queste componenti non sono state sostituite, trattandosi di computer portatili. Il processo di upgrade di Vista è rimasto in esecuzione per alcune ore prima di annunciare il fallimento dell'upgrade ed il ripristino della precedente installazione di XP.

La buona notizia è che XP è tornato a funzionare normalmente dopo il rollback. [caspita che culo...]   :Laughing: 

[...]

mi fermo qui per non abusare del forum OT.

Ma siamo alla fine di Microsoft?

[fine super mega OT]

----------

## GuN_jAcK

un impegno preciso: più crash per tutti   :Cool: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> [...]

 

mmm occhei l'installazione al primo giro è fallita miseramente, ma trovo scorretto riportare solo le parti "cattive" della recensione, leggendola tutta si scopre infatti che al tentativo successivo, dopo un aggiornamento del BIOS, l'aggiornamento è andato a buon fine (seppur con qualche magagna ad aggiornamento ultimato).

Insomma, si tratta sempre di un aggiornamento non proprio banale, per quanto con ogni probabilità la parte più toccata è la grafica  :Smile: 

Ciaos

----------

## gamberetto

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmm occhei l'installazione al primo giro è fallita miseramente, ma trovo scorretto riportare solo le parti "cattive" della recensione, leggendola tutta si scopre infatti che al tentativo successivo, dopo un aggiornamento del BIOS, l'aggiornamento è andato a buon fine 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Hai ragione, mi mettevo solo nei panni di uno che deve aggiornare il sistema e dopo alcune ore scopre che non è così semplice. Poi secondo me Vista si diffonderà con la vendita di nuovi PC: non credo che chi ora ha XP si vada a comperare di corsa una licenza di Vista, quindi il problema aggiornamento non è nemmeno così grave.

Però se sommi questo a malfunzionamenti del software più vecchio, problemi antitrust in UE, il fatto che di tutte le features che erano state previste all'inizio alcune sono state messe da parte, mi pare daver letto che molta gente sta lasciando la Microsoft... mi sembra che per Microsoft questo non sia uno scenario roseo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Anche perché da quanto ne so vista richiede una quantità di risorse invereconda... dubito che i pc non proprio nuovissimi siano in grado di soddisfare richieste tanto esose...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Però se sommi questo a malfunzionamenti del software più vecchio, problemi antitrust in UE, il fatto che di tutte le features che erano state previste all'inizio alcune sono state messe da parte, mi pare daver letto che molta gente sta lasciando la Microsoft... mi sembra che per Microsoft questo non sia uno scenario roseo.

 

Già, personalmente quando anni fa (quanti? 1? 2? non ricordo) iniziarono a girare notizie su quello che allora era ancora conosciuto come "longhorn" ero rimasto colpito, avrebbero apportato molti cambiamenti e alcuni anche molto importanti, di fatto però nel tempo la maggior parte sono andati persi (vedi winfs e la console stile unix) e mi sembra che anche per questa volta la parte più rinnovata sia quella grafica... manco fosse un videogioco  :Smile: 

Vabbè...

----------

## Danilo

Un comando che si fa svariate volte al giorno (e pure stavolta lo ho sbagliato ):

```
tar cvf spv_Maurizio
```

ed il suo messaggio di errore  :Shocked:  :

tar: Codardamente mi rifiuto di creare un archivio vuoto

Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information

----------

## comio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Un comando che si fa svariate volte al giorno (e pure stavolta lo ho sbagliato ):
> 
> ```
> tar cvf spv_Maurizio
> ```
> ...

 

Be'... tar è stato sempre famoso per l'educazione... ci sono tool che ti mandano a stendere.

ciao

----------

## gamberetto

[ INFO ]

Posto una info per gli amanti dell'eye candy: è stata rilasciata Sabayon Linux x86/x86-64 3.0 miniEdition con supporto per aiglx e con i nuovi driver nvidia in versione beta. A me funziona bene anche se ho una scheda nvidia un po' datata. Basta dare al boot "sabayon aiglx".

Si può scaricare da qui

Grazie lxnay  :Exclamation: 

Ciao

----------

## codadilupo

http://port25.technet.com/default.aspx , http://port25.technet.com/archive/2006/03/22/Port-25-.aspx ...

... e non dico altro!

Coda

----------

## mouser

HIP HIP URRAAAA'''

Al mio nuovissimo tatuaggio di TUX  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

e poi ElDios da a me del truzzo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser, mostracelo!!!

----------

## comio

 *mouser wrote:*   

> HIP HIP URRAAAA'''
> 
> Al mio nuovissimo tatuaggio di TUX   
> 
> Ciriciao
> ...

 

ma dai......

ciao

----------

## mambro

Oggi prima lezione di "Laboratorio di fondamenti di informatica"... tutti i pc hanno linux!   :Razz:   Ã¨ Fedora ma sempre meglio di niente   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Oggi prima lezione di "Laboratorio di fondamenti di informatica"... tutti i pc hanno linux!    Ã¨ Fedora ma sempre meglio di niente   

 

Taliercio?

----------

## mambro

Si, Taliercio.. perÃ² all'inizio era tutto un po' lento e si bloccava spesso.. perÃ² dicevano che era cosÃ¬ per via del server che doveva creare tutti gli utenti e i files di configurazioni per ognuno.. in effetti verso fine lezione (che consisteva nello spiegare cosa fanno cp, cd, rm, mv, etc etc   :Very Happy:  ) funzionava meglio.. vediamo la prossima volta come va   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dece

Ricordo ancora con sgomento la prima lezione di laboratorio, quando spiegavano come formattare un floppy sotto windows...  :Confused:  Come inizio è decisamente meglio il tuo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

http://troppostupido.blogspot.com/

 :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> http://troppostupido.blogspot.com/

 

Quasi tutte vecchie  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

E' completamente OT ma volevo postare le immagini del mio microserverino  :Very Happy: 

E' una via epia 12000E e ovviamente ci gira gentoo   :Wink: 

Oltre a far girare diversi servizi di rete c'è anche freevo come mediacenter in modo da sfruttare anche il tvout integrato   :Wink: 

http://web.tiscali.it/alespacca/freevo_box/Images/01.jpg

http://web.tiscali.it/alespacca/freevo_box/Images/02.jpg

http://web.tiscali.it/alespacca/freevo_box/Images/03.jpg

http://web.tiscali.it/alespacca/freevo_box/Images/04.jpg

http://web.tiscali.it/alespacca/freevo_box/Images/05.jpg

----------

## makoomba

*nerd approved*

ps

però, nella terza img, la manovella per la carica potevi toglierla prima di scattare la foto...

----------

## Luca89

Molto simpatico, complimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> però, nella terza img, la manovella per la carica potevi toglierla prima di scattare la foto...

 

 :Laughing: 

comunque concordo... è davvero nerd   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

vabbè dai... una sbandata ogni tanto si tollera...   :Rolling Eyes:  mica posso fare il fighetto tutto il giorno   :Laughing: 

P.S. comunque il mediacenter mi serviva davvero... non ne posso più dei dvd... ora voglio solo un ENORME hd dove schiaffare tutti i divix e fine! Io oooodio i supporti ottici...   :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   però, nella terza img, la manovella per la carica potevi toglierla prima di scattare la foto... 
> 
> comunque concordo... è davvero nerd   
> 
> vabbè dai... una sbandata ogni tanto si tollera...   mica posso fare il fighetto tutto il giorno  
> ...

 

Secondo me fa cagare...piccolo e senza dubbio UTILE....ma FA CAGARE!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

wow hai detto una volgarità sul forum   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

oooo... ora ho una scusa per bannarti... attento !  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque concordo... è davvero nerd   
> 
> vabbè dai... una sbandata ogni tanto si tollera...   mica posso fare il fighetto tutto il giorno  
> ...

 

Per dare ancora di più un tocco di originalità ti consiglio un bel set di led blu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Per dare ancora di più un tocco di originalità ti consiglio un bel set di led blu    

 

mmmm... ancora non sono così nerd.... mi basta che funzioni   :Smile:  (il case l'ho fatto a mano non perché fa figo ma perché a comprarli costavano tutti un fottio   :Smile:  )

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> mmmm... ancora non sono così nerd.... mi basta che funzioni   (il case l'ho fatto a 
> 
> mano non perché fa figo ma perché a comprarli costavano tutti un fottio   )

 

Alla fine mi sembra che a parte le battute il lavoro sia venuto bene  :Wink: .

Anche abbastanza compatto.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Alla fine mi sembra che a parte le battute il lavoro sia venuto bene .

 

Aspettiamo il tutorial nella sezione documentazione. Che materiale hai usato, come lo hai tagliato ecc.  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

proprio carina la SCATOLA! Ma che scheda madre ci hai messo dentro? ne hai spezzettata una?

Luca.

----------

## randomaze

Questo é decisamente OT per essere trattato in un thread, ma é comuqnue una notizia di interesse generale. Ovviamente vale la presunzione di innocenza fino alla sentenza del tribunale.

Comunque sembra che lo sviluppo del filesystem continui.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

azz.... speriamo che non sia vera...  :Sad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@Cazzantonio che scheda madre hai usato?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> @Cazzantonio che scheda madre hai usato?

 

una mini itx

----------

## Sasdo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questo é decisamente OT per essere trattato in un thread, ma é comuqnue una notizia di interesse generale. Ovviamente vale la presunzione di innocenza fino alla sentenza del tribunale.
> 
> Comunque sembra che lo sviluppo del filesystem continui.

 

paura!

----------

## comio

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Questo é decisamente OT per essere trattato in un thread, ma é comuqnue una notizia di interesse generale. Ovviamente vale la presunzione di innocenza fino alla sentenza del tribunale.
> 
> Comunque sembra che lo sviluppo del filesystem continui. 
> 
> paura!

 

e la cosa rischia di prendere una brutta piega sul supporto a quel fs (novel già pensa ad ext3).

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

non bastava il susseguirsi di notizie circa i gigabyte e gigabytes di dati perduti per colpa del file system ReiserFS.

non bastavano le orde di utenti furibondi che chiedevano la testa di Hans Reiser su un piatto d'argento

non bastava la consapevolezza che ReiserFS è un colabrodo e un generatore di dati perduti (basta leggere la mailing-list della stessa suse: http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-factory/2006-09/msg00542.html)

non bastavano le frequenti discussioni tra Hans Reiser e tutti gli altri sviluppatori del kernel (in primis Linux Torvalds, Andrew morton, Alan Cox, ecc...); tutta gente che di informatica non capisce evidentemente niente: delle nullità al confronto con Reiser.

all'inizio di settembre la moglie di Reiser è scomparsa (qualcuno aveva ipotizzato che fosse colpa di ReiserFS che aveva perduto un inode)

questa settimana Hans Reiser è stato accusato dell'omicidio della moglie

oggi la notizia che Novell ha deciso di abbandonare l'utilizzo di ReiserFS in favore di ext3: http://news.com.com/Novell+makes+file-storage+software+shift/2100-1016_3-6125509.html

c'è da dire che prima Suse, poi Novell, sono state le principali (credo uniche) finaiziatrici del progetto. loro stessi, in ogni caso, non hanno mai adottato stabilmente ReiserFS 4, ma solo il 3, a testimonianza di quanto gli stessi sviluppatori del progetto fossero a conoscenza dell'inaffidabilità dello stesso.

sarà forse la volta buona che ci libereremo dell'imbarazzante e scomoda presenza di quel codice e di quel file system dal kernel Linux?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi sembrano tutte impressioni personali... inoltre dubito che reiserfs abbia a che fare con la scomparsa della moglie del suo creatore (la cui colpevolezza tra l'altro non mi pare provata).

Reiserfs è un filesystem come tanti. Più ce ne sono, più c'è possibilità di scelta e più siamo contenti tutti.   :Smile: 

L'esistenza di reiserfs non minaccia in alcun modo quella di ext3, xfs, jfs e compagnia bella... sono strade parallele e tutte percorribili.

Sta all'utente decidere quale fs utilizzare a seconda di quello che ci vuole fare   :Wink: 

Per favore non partite con i flame ma scatenatevi in una discussione moderata e pacifica please   :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

mmmm........

Non credo ci possiamo liberare di reiser3.6 dal kernel. In fondo, senza aver la pretesa di ridimensionare la partizione, ne di usare gli attribuiti estesi, rieser3.6 è comunque usato con soddisfazione da una discreta mole di utenti.

Per quanto riguarda ext3, avevo sentito da qualche parte che volevano metter mano al codice per migliorarlo, codice che sarà scritto dando anche un occhitata(per farsi un idea) agli altri filesystem moderni quali resier4,reiserfs,Xfs e probabilemnte molti altri. Non so di preciso quali tecniche e diavolerie verranno implementate, so che prenderà il nome di ext4.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> all'inizio di settembre la moglie di Reiser è scomparsa (qualcuno aveva ipotizzato che fosse colpa di ReiserFS che aveva perduto un inode)

 

ROTFL

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> sarà forse la volta buona che ci libereremo dell'imbarazzante e scomoda presenza di quel codice e di quel file system dal kernel Linux?

 

Tra l'altro dubito... c'è ancora il suppporto per il filesystem di minix   :Smile: 

Per non parlare di tutta una quantità di filesystem obsoleti e dimenticati da dio   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi sembrano tutte impressioni personali...

 

no. sono fatti noti e assodati. proprio per quello ho postato i link

considerazioni personali possono essere frasi del tipo "spero gli diano la camera gas"

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Reiserfs è un filesystem come tanti. Più ce ne sono, più c'è possibilità di scelta e più siamo contenti tutti.  
> 
> L'esistenza di reiserfs non minaccia in alcun modo quella di ext3, xfs, jfs e compagnia bella... sono strade parallele e tutte percorribili.
> 
> Sta all'utente decidere quale fs utilizzare a seconda di quello che ci vuole fare

 

vero. ma le ultime dichiarazioni di Suse e Novell danno ad intendere che nemmeno loro, che lo sviluppano, lo considerano affidabile.

alla luce di questo ho visto concretizzarsi quello che ho predicato per anni; non solo qui

@Apretrini:

da quello che avevo capito non si tratta di migliorare ext3, ma di scrivere proprio la un'altra variante. quindi ext4 non sostituirà ext3

uhm... avete ragione. difficilmente verrà rimosso. oltretutto interrompere il supporto ad una tecnologia sarebbe anche contrario alla politica di gestione del kernel... non ci avevo pensato

----------

## Raffo

Mi permetto di esprimere qualche mia opinione personale:

1) @k.gothmog: mi sembra ti stia scaldando un po' troppo, è un filesystem, più ce ne sono e meglio è imho. 

2) Non capisco che fastidio dia nel kernel e parlo proprio da ignorante quindi se mi fate capire ve ne sono grato.

3) ext4 già vive a quanto pare: http://www.ossblog.it/post/1391/inizia-linclusione-di-ext4-nel-kernel-linux

4) Io, per i miei utilizzi, rimango soddisfattissimo del mio ext3 che non mi ha mai fatto perdere un file (sgrat sgrat...)

----------

## lavish

k.gothmog:

come ben detto da Cazzantonio la colpevolezza di Hans non e' ancora stata provata

e' di pessimo gusto a mio avviso mischiare le faccende personali con quanto e' stato prodotto da una persona; detto in altre parole, non mi pare che sia il caso di utilizzare l'arresto di Hans per sparare a 0 sui suoi FS

non si capisce a cosa ti riferisci nel tuo post: ReiserFS-4 non esiste, il nome corretto e' reiser4

Suse non ha mai detto che ReiserFS (mi riferisco - correttamente - a ReiserFS3) abbia dei problemi di stabilita', ma di scalabilita' e di mancanza di futuri sviluppi (bugfixes a parte). Leggi attentamente i link che posti.

Cazzantonio si riferiva a "impressioni personali" non tanto riguardo ai link postati, ma riguardo a certe affermazioni e - penso - soprattutto riguardo al tono usato.

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> questa settimana Hans Reiser è stato accusato dell'omicidio della moglie

 

Tutta roba giá detta qui, con l'ovvia precisazione che non c'é motivo di aprire un thread, esattamente come non c'era lo stesso motivo per il delitto di cogne, per OJ Simpson o per Alan Turing. Ecco perché faccio il merge.

Comuqnue prova a inviare una mail alla pubblica accusa statunitense, spiegando che secondo te la prova evidente sull'accaduto é nel filesystem. Ma non ti lamentare se ti ridono in faccia.

La presunzione di innocenza vale anche quando sotto processo ci sono persone antipatiche, o sbaglio?

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Apretrini:
> 
> da quello che avevo capito non si tratta di migliorare ext3, ma di scrivere proprio la un'altra variante. quindi ext4 non sostituirà ext3
> ...

 

Si si infatti. Solo che all'inizio c'è stato qualche genio che ha suggerito di patchare direttamente ext3 e di sostituire la vecchia versione con quella ultra-patchata. Vi immaginate.......... ext3 diventa un colabrodo.....Muahahahah........

Sono curioso di vedere ext4.

P.s. ma poi non capisco, uso resierfs da anni(e anche su piu macchine) e mai un problema (ok non uso gli attribuiti estesi), pensate che ci siano delle condizioni di utilizzo specifico dove reiserfs canna o io devo cominciare a comprare piu spesso la lotteria di capodanno? Perche con reiserfs ho visto gente che lo adora e gente che lo odia, i primi dicono che non hanno perso mai nulla, gli altri che perdono sempre tutto. Mha.......... strana questa cosa......

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog: mi sembra ti stia scaldando un po' troppo, è un filesystem, più ce ne sono e meglio è imho.

 

non mi sto affatto scandando. anzi...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Comuqnue prova a inviare una mail alla pubblica accusa statunitense, spiegando che secondo te la prova evidente sull'accaduto é nel filesystem. Ma non ti lamentare se ti ridono in faccia.
> 
> La presunzione di innocenza vale anche quando sotto processo ci sono persone antipatiche, o sbaglio?

 

Beh dai presumo fosse ironico...

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non bastava il susseguirsi di notizie ... 

 

mi dispiace che una discussione tanto importante sia stata derubricata negli ultaOT solo a causa di un tono iniziale poco riuscito.

effettivamente, il fatto (cioè l'arresto di un programmatore) non è inerente a gentoo, ma se questo programmatore regge la responsabilità di un filesystem tanto importante e promettente, le cose cambiano non poco.

a peggiorare le cose, ci si mette la Storia, con le scelte improbabili di Reiser, che ha voluto escludere il proprio lavoro dallo sviluppo collaborativo del kernel.

se ora si dovesse perdere la persona, ci sarebbe il rischio di perdere anche la sua opera e le sue competenze.

Il software libero è fatto per crescere insieme alla comunità, e sottrarlo alla propria natura produce conseguenze nefaste.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a peggiorare le cose, ci si mette la Storia, con le scelte improbabili di Reiser, che ha voluto escludere il proprio lavoro dallo sviluppo collaborativo del kernel

 

è proprio questo il punto.

le scelte sono estremamente discutibili, ed era ovvio che Reiser4 sarebbe stato escluso dalla distribuzione ufficiale del kernel. negli ultimi tempi si parlava dell'ipotesi della sua inclusione nel kernel 2.6.20, ma questo rimette ovviamente tutto in discussione.

la questione non riguarda tanto ReiserFS -4, ma ReiserFS-3.6 (e non cazziatemi per i nomi: l'importante è intenderci). in questo scenario io intravedo questa possibilità: Reiser non ha mai permesso a nessuno di mettere mano al suo codice, che d'altronde è così complesso che pochi sarebbero in grado di operare qualsiasi intervento; quindi lui (ed il team di Namesys) è l'unico a sapersi muovere nel suo codice.

se le cose dovessero andare per il peggio, che fine farebbe Reiser4, come progetto? credo sia abbastanza probabile che la decisione di Andrew Morton sarà di tornare sui suoi passi e non includerlo nel kernel 2.6.20, o di confinarlo nel tree -mm.

ciò che accadrà a Reiser4, ha comuqnue un'importanza marginale, nell'ottica della comunità; quello che preoccupa è RiserFS-3.6, che già oggi non è più in sviluppo, ma solo in manutenzione. domani cosa accadrà a questo file system? rimarrà in modalità "solo manutenzione"? si riprenderà lo sviluppo? e chi farà questo? presumo Namesys; ma che fine farà questa, una volta privata del suo kapo?

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> effettivamente, il fatto (cioè l'arresto di un programmatore) non è inerente a gentoo, ma se questo programmatore regge la responsabilità di un filesystem tanto importante e promettente, le cose cambiano non poco.
> 
> a peggiorare le cose, ci si mette la Storia, con le scelte improbabili di Reiser, che ha voluto escludere il proprio lavoro dallo sviluppo collaborativo del kernel.
> 
> se ora si dovesse perdere la persona, ci sarebbe il rischio di perdere anche la sua opera e le sue competenze.

 

Mi sembra di sentire le campane a morto che c'erano quando Daniel ha lasciato Gentoo o quando Volkerding si é ammalato.

Il codice di Reiser é chiuso e blindato oppure ha una "normale" GPL/altraLicenzaCheNonVietaLeModifiche?

L'OpenSource (o il software Free, che dir si voglia) é caratterizzato dall'essere comunitario. Se viene a mancare lo sviluppatore principale qualcun'altro prenderà il suo posto.

Certo, questo potrebbe portare a un cambio di nome, a un cambio di obiettivo finale (ad esempio, nel caso specifico Reiser4 potrebbe essere abbandonato, ReiserFS no, oppure il contrario, oppure potrebbero essere presi in carico da team differenti), un thread di pettegolezzi e supposizioni sulla cosa potrebbe anche essere cosniderato ma, se vi prendesse parte nessuna delle persone coinvolte nel cambio avrebbe la stessa attendibilità di un thread che decide la formazione della nazionale di calcio.

Se il software in oggetto non viene "rilevato" da altri é probabilmente perché il software in questione non viene reputato "meritevole" o "interessante", e lo sforzo comunitario volgerebbe verso altri progetti.

Ovviamente, dato che non c'é un "gran consiglio della comunità del free software" (ce ne sono molti ma in realtà ognuno parla per conto di una sottocomunità) se nessuno vede la ragione di farlo ma io si nessuno mi vieta di armarmi di un editor e di un compilatore e iniziare a farlo da solo. Se non ne ho le capacità pago qualcuno che lo faccia per me, o cerco di convincere qualcuno che lo sappia fare.

Se questo non avviene é il caso di aprire il portafoglio per pagare un nutrito esercito di angeli custodi perché:

Se succede qualcosa a Linus dobbiamo migrare tutti a Windows

Se succede qualcosa a Morton dobbiamo ritornare al kernel 2.4

Se succede qualcosa a Tridgell non vedremo più gli share windows 

Se succede qualcosa a De Icaza useremo tutti KDE

Se succede qualcosa a Stallman passeremo tutti alla licenza BSD

Se Gutter installa una debian dovremmo usare il forum internazionale o quello cinese ( :Razz: )

O no?

P.S. Aggiungo che é una vita che nei posti in cui lavoro vedo andar via persone "fondamentali ed essenziali", "uniche nel sapere come funziona" e. Tuttavia non ho mai visto  un progetto arrestarsi per questo. Dopo un breve rallentamento iniziale il progetto é continuato tranquillamente. Tranne nei caso in cui non era economicamente vantaggioso... ma si ricade nella logica del "non interessante o meritevole".

----------

## Cazzantonio

Beh aggiungi anche che se succede qualcosa a Gates o Ballmer (o al loro portafogli) allora tutto il mondo dovrà passare a linux   :Smile: 

E' molto più probabile che un progetto closed muoia (tipo: "fallisce la microsoft") rispetto ad un progetto open   :Wink: 

E se poi anche muore pace... io uso ext3   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se Gutter installa una debian dovremmo usare il forum internazionale o quello cinese ()
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

Ma dovresti/e imparare il cinese...

----------

## cloc3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma dovresti/e imparare il cinese...

 

 :Shocked:  Gutter. non ci pensare, mi raccomando   :Confused: 

@randomaze. sono daccordo. ma sarebbe comunque importante che gli sviluppatori cercassero di lavorare tenendo ben presente che ciò che stanno facendo appartiene alla comunità prima che a loro stessi, per ridurre gli inconvenienti che si verificano immancabilmente in caso di loro improvvisa assenza.

----------

## gamberetto

Ho letto questo articolo sul blog di Beppe Grillo. La legge in oggetto prevede che si debba pagare all'editore qualsiasi forma di riproduzione dei suoi contenuti (vedi riportare un articolo da un giornale on-line). Può essere un passo verso l'affermazione della logica "Open", come dice Beppe che fa riferimento alla Creative Commons? Spero proprio di sì...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

In attesa di essere trasferiti tra gli ultraOT, mi viene in mente quella recente idea di gutter cinese:

quando sarà riuscito a spostare il forum in Cina, non avremo problemi a taglincollare qualunque cosa.

chi ci correrà dietro per farci pagare il dazio, in una periferia di Pechino?

----------

## mrfree

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Ho letto questo articolo sul blog di Beppe Grillo. La legge in oggetto prevede che si debba pagare all'editore qualsiasi forma di riproduzione dei suoi contenuti (vedi riportare un articolo da un giornale on-line). Può essere un passo verso l'affermazione della logica "Open", come dice Beppe che fa riferimento alla Creative Commons? Spero proprio di sì... 

 

Speriamo che l'effetto sia l'adozione di CC ... anche se credo sia stato fatto per altri motivi e temo che gli effetti saranno antipatici  :Smile:  Non so' voi ma tra la storia "che link-are è reato" della Cassazione e questa invece che uscire da un periodo grigio per la libertà (in questo caso di espressione) ci stiamo tuffando senza bombole negli abissi più profondi.

Ok mod, teletrasporto per 3 nel settore Ultra-OT   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrfree

Da punto-informatico di questa mattina:

 *Quote:*   

> In sostanza la Commissione ha abolito l'art. 32 destinato a modificare le attuali normative sul diritto d'autore in senso restrittivo, proponendo un complesso sistema di autorizzazioni e compensi per la riproduzione parziale o totale con qualsiasi mezzo di articoli di riviste e giornali. Gli effetti sulla libera circolazione di informazioni in rete con una normativa di questo tipo avrebbero potuto essere ad ampio raggio.

 

Avete presente il reality "l'intelligente" della Gialappa's?

Questa volta se non sta attento lo sgamano  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> In attesa di essere trasferiti tra gli ultraOT

 

Un attimo e avviene anche questo.

 *Quote:*   

> quando sarà riuscito a spostare il forum in Cina, non avremo problemi a taglincollare qualunque cosa.
> 
> chi ci correrà dietro per farci pagare il dazio, in una periferia di Pechino?

 

Per come funzionano le cose adesso mi sa che potrebbe capitare: denuncia alla magistratura e sucessiva richiesta internazionale per bloccare il server.

Poi se Pechino ne ha voglia procede, altrimenti potrebbe farlo tra due anni per effetto della burocrazia o non farlo mai.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Avete presente il reality "l'intelligente" della Gialappa's?
> 
> Questa volta se non sta attento lo sgamano 

 

Staremo a vedere... certo quella modifica mi sembra fosse opportuna.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> @randomaze. sono daccordo. ma sarebbe comunque importante che gli sviluppatori cercassero di lavorare tenendo ben presente che ciò che stanno facendo appartiene alla comunità prima che a loro stessi, per ridurre gli inconvenienti che si verificano immancabilmente in caso di loro improvvisa assenza.

 

Mi ero perso questa frase.

Onestamente questo mi sembra un pò ecessivo. Cioè sicuramente é un qualcosa di auspicabile ma purtroppo talmente utopistico che lo metterei da parte.

IMHO lo sviluppatore OpenSource, almeno quello che lo fa per conto suo non stipendiato da nessuno, sviluppa per divertimento, per utilità personale e per essere gratificato da chi usa il programma. Sulla base di queste motivazioni é ben difficile che qualcuno lavori pensando al cosa succederà dopo... l'obiettivo sarebbe sempre l'immediato.

Certo, se dall'essere lo sviluppatore diventa uno degli sviluppatori dell'applicazione determinate logiche arrivano da sole perché sono necessarie per lavorare in team.

Certo, se il progetto non é piccolo e limitato ma va avanti per anni un impulso a fare le cose per bene arriva dal fatto stesso che chi sviluppa non ricorda cosa aveva fatto due anni prima, e presumibilmente sarà attento a non ripetere l'errore (favorendo sicuramente l'eventuale sucessore allo sviluppo, ma non volutamente).

----------

## mrfree

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Staremo a vedere... certo quella modifica mi sembra fosse opportuna.

 

Non mi è chiaro... ritieni opportuna l'eliminazione dell'art. 32 "che riforma il diritto d'autore" (nella finanziaria poi, mah) oppure la sua introduzione?

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Staremo a vedere... certo quella modifica mi sembra fosse opportuna. 
> 
> Non mi è chiaro... ritieni opportuna l'eliminazione dell'art. 32 "che riforma il diritto d'autore" (nella finanziaria poi, mah) oppure la sua introduzione?

 

No... mi riferivo all'equo compenso (all'editore) per la citazione, anche parziale.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   Staremo a vedere... certo quella modifica mi sembra fosse opportuna. 
> 
> Non mi è chiaro... ritieni opportuna l'eliminazione dell'art. 32 "che riforma il diritto d'autore" (nella finanziaria poi, mah) oppure la sua introduzione? 
> 
> No... mi riferivo all'equo compenso (all'editore) per la citazione, anche parziale.

 

Equo compenso??????   :Shocked: 

Continuo a non capire se per te l'eliminazione di quell'articolo è cosa buona&giusta oppure no??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrfree

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> No... mi riferivo all'equo compenso (all'editore) per la citazione, anche parziale.

 

Con una cosa del genere (o almeno così come escogitata nella proposta di legge) per il mio precedente post, dove cito un articolo di PI, potrei essere perseguito e costretto a pagare un qualcosa (è solo per fare un esempio, PI mi sembra che utilizzi la Creative Common per i suoi contenuti... fortunatamente).

Volendo magari approfondire sui possibili effetti, su PI sono linkati anche una campagna di peacelink e un articolo del mantellini in merito

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Continuo a non capire se per te l'eliminazione di quell'articolo è cosa buona&giusta oppure no??  

 

Sono stato poco chiaro: si, é cosa buona e giusta.

----------

## mrfree

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sono stato poco chiaro: si, é cosa buona e giusta.

 

Ok, ora ho capito anche io  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Continuo a non capire se per te l'eliminazione di quell'articolo è cosa buona&giusta oppure no??   
> 
> Sono stato poco chiaro: si, é cosa buona e giusta.

 

FIUUUU   :Very Happy: 

Ora ho capito e ci troviamo d'accordo   :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *nick_spacca wrote:*   Continuo a non capire se per te l'eliminazione di quell'articolo è cosa buona&giusta oppure no??   
> 
> Sono stato poco chiaro: si, é cosa buona e giusta. 
> 
> FIUUUU  
> ...

 

mm.. occhei, se ho capito bene si tratta di una cosa tipo:

- scrivo un pezzo su qualcosa, e questo pezzo lo metto sotto una qualche forma di copyright che non permetterebbe ad altri di utilizzarlo.

- se qualcuno vuole citare frasi o parti del mio articolo, mi deve pagare?

Se è così sono pienamente d'accordo. E sono anche discretamente certo che non funzionerà mai. Ritengo che sia un'idea veramente difficile da realizzare in pratica. Già vedo migliaia di denunce perchè "tizio" ha citato "caio" e non ha pagato. Un disastro...

...tutto ciò se ho capito bene ovviamente, altrimenti illuminatemi, grazie, ciaos!

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> - se qualcuno vuole citare frasi o parti del mio articolo, mi deve pagare?

 

Esatto. 

Due problemi:

Farsi pagare per la frase "Le 10 aree più inquinate al mondo", titolo di un articolo appena visto sul corriere é una buffonata.

Se io oggi ritornando a casa in metropolitana dico la frase l'Italia è meno affidabile del Portogallo ed è nella categoria, la A+, di Malaysia e Botswana questa sarà ascoltata da tre miei colleghi e, forse, da qualche vicino distratto. E nessuno mi chiederà le royalities. Se la scrivo nel mio blog presumibilmente verrà letta da due persone: un che é finito li per caso e il responsabile "equo compenso" del corriere che per lavoro cerca con google i riferimento alle frasi scritte dal giornale per farmi causa. Che mi chiederà i soldi per la citazione.

Nota che i casi appena citati non sono affatto casi limite ma sarebbero la stragrande maggioranza.

Poi personalmente aggiungo alcune questioni: 

Perché l'eventuale compenso va all'editore e non all'autore? Se lo stesso articolo viene pubblicato sotto due editori? Entrambi possono fare causa oppure la causa é una e si dividono i soldi? E se il secondo editore ha pubblicato dopo che l'incauto blogger ha ricopiato tre parole, può far causa lo stesso?

----------

## Sasdo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...

 

fantastico, allora mi sembra una colossale vaccata seppure l'idea di fondo sia buona ma purtroppo inapplicabile. Un po' come i brevetti sul software che hanno scatenato migliaia di guerre legale

-- Edit: dopo aver letto attentamente la notizia su punto informatico

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

avevo capito che era stata approvata/in via di approvazione tale articolo 32!!

Ero già pronto a disperarmi per una legge tanto assurda!!

Tanto che non capivo come mai ne eravate contenti!!

Poi ho letto bene e ho tirato un fiato di sollievo!!

LOL  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Da punto-informatico di questa mattina:
> 
> 

 

tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.

 :Shocked:   O no?

alla fine resta una grande tristezza.

che i governi siano di destra o di sinistra, le questioni relative alla libertà informatica si giocano sempre su articoletti subdoli e striscianti, creati appositamente per fare confusione e intimorire le persone.

verra mai il giorno che ci si possa fidare di questa politica invereconda?

----------

## mrfree

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> verra mai il giorno che ci si possa fidare di questa politica invereconda?

 

Io me lo auguro (anche se, almeno per ora, non è che ci creda poi molto), ma condicio sine qua non è che cessi di essere invereconda!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> verra mai il giorno che ci si possa fidare di questa politica invereconda?

 

No e dovremmo impararlo bene tutti... Non ci si dovrebbe MAI FIDARE della politica. Bisognerebbe SEMPRE CONTROLLARE attentamente quanto fanno le persone delegate da noi.

Noi siamo i loro datori di lavoro... quando mai un datore di lavoro lascia il dipendente a se stesso fidandosi ciecamente del risultato del suo lavoro?? MAI! E (a parte casi virtuosi) mi pare un'ottima regola!

Altrimenti si finisce sempre per invocare l'uomo forte come se questo potesse risolvere i problemi che NOI abbiamo creato mandando gente irresponsabile nei posti di comando e si finisce in una dittatura. Passano gli anni, la dittatura diventa insostenibile (succede sempre così) e c'è una rivoluzione. Il dittatore viene destituito, carichi di fervore democratico tiriamo su una nuova e migliore democrazia dopodiché negli anni ce ne dimentichiamo e la lasciamo alle ortiche fino all'avvento del prossimo dittatore. Sembra un ciclo di reincarnazioni o qualcosa del genere... sicuramente una penitenza per la nostra idiozia.

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  Non ci si dovrebbe MAI FIDARE della politica.

 

mi sta bene.

ma qui siamo a combattere una vera e propria guerrra asimmetrica.

noi siamo gli americani, che avanzano con i loro armamenti pesanti, fatti di tecnologia, teoria matematica, convenzioni condivise (standard), servizi e sistemi operativi carroarmato, fantasia ...

loro gli iracheni, che rispondono con piccoli agguati legislativi, lobbies, browser che non sanno navigare se incontrano una immagine png, influenze, virus, bachi strutturati e quant'altro.

chiedere fiducia alla politica significa chiedere un po' di ordine e di trasparenza alla nostra società.

anche su questo si misura il livello di una civiltà.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*    Non ci si dovrebbe MAI FIDARE della politica. 
> 
> mi sta bene.

 

A me no... che senso ha votare se poi devo controllare passo passo quello che fa? Se tira a fregare c'è stato un problema nella macchina democratica. Il fatto che tutti tirino a fregare indica che il problema è moolto grande.

Quello che dice Cazzantonio è vero (democrazia decadente, uomo forte, dittatura, opressione, rivoluzione, democazia, ...) tuttavia perchè non sperare che il modo di fare le cose non cambi?

 *Quote:*   

> ma qui siamo a combattere una vera e propria guerrra asimmetrica.

 

Aldilà dei nomi degli eserciti che hai scelto, che peraltro danno un errata visione dei numeri in campo (non erano meglio le armate viola e le verdi come a risiko?) secondo me il concetto che nell'elenco manca è che la politica è schiava dell`economia, e l`economia è in mano alle banche e alle grandi imprese.

Questo mette nelle mani di questi soggetti economici, (che hanno come ovvio e unico scopo il "fare soldi") un grande potere, il quale verrà sfruttato per "fare soldi", come è ovvio che cerchi di fare un azienda a prescindere dalle sue dimensioni. E una volta scoperta l'utilità di questo potere è sicuro che lotteranno per mantenerlo tale (o addirittura per accrescerlo).

 *Quote:*   

> chiedere fiducia alla politica significa chiedere un po' di ordine e di trasparenza alla nostra società.
> 
> anche su questo si misura il livello di una civiltà.

 

che è la speranza che ho espresso all`inizio. Che le cose cambino.... la trasparenza aiuterebbe perchè farebbe venir fuori alcuni rapporti tra politica ed economia ma, la sola trasparenza non farebbe molto: in Svezia se un ministro non paga il canone della TV pubblica si dimette dall`esecutivo, siamo sicuri che in Italia tale soggetto non sarebbe addirittura indicato come esempio da seguire?

Sulla misurazione del livello di una civiltà mi sa che per una valutazione effettiva dovrebbero introdurre concetti di calcolo differenziale.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A me no... che senso ha votare se poi devo controllare passo passo quello che fa? 

 

Non pensi che sia poco chiedere la tua opinione (che opinione poi... "busta A o busta B") ogni 5 anni per chiamare un sistema "democrazia"??

Io la chiamo oligarchia... (seppure elettiva... ma guarda bene e dimmi quanta libertà di scelta hai)

Certo non si può pensare di votare una volta al giorno... però nemmeno di dimenticarsi di tutto per 5 anni... DEVI controllare quello che fanno le persone che hai eletto perché sei responsabile delle loro azioni...

 *Quote:*   

> Se tira a fregare c'è stato un problema nella macchina democratica. Il fatto che tutti tirino a fregare indica che il problema è moolto grande.
> 
> Quello che dice Cazzantonio è vero (democrazia decadente, uomo forte, dittatura, opressione, rivoluzione, democazia, ...) tuttavia perchè non sperare che il modo di fare le cose non cambi?

 

Perché sappiamo tutti come morì chi visse sperando... il problema della macchina democratica si chiama ELETTORE.

Un elettore maturo dovrebbe delegare solo il minimo necessario e CONTROLLARE SEMPRE i risultati delle persone elette tramite mezzi super partes. Se non si fa questa cosa poi è ovvio che si viene strumentalizzati da chi detiene il potere.

Il potere è un mezzo terribile che andrebbe centellinato con il contagocce... seppure necessario per l'organizzazione di una società se distribuito senza criterio sfocia sempre nell'autoritarismo. L'equilibrio dei poteri è per sua natura instabile e va mantenuto spendendo tempo e fatica... ora dimmi te se credi veramente che una classe che ha solo da beneficiare da un suo squilibrio può essere degna di fiducia come controllore... 

Io credo nella statistica e sono sicuro che se qualcosa può andare male prima o poi lo farà sicuramente.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   chiedere fiducia alla politica significa chiedere un po' di ordine e di trasparenza alla nostra società.
> 
> anche su questo si misura il livello di una civiltà. 
> 
> che è la speranza che ho espresso all`inizio. Che le cose cambino....

 

E dovrebbero farlo da sole? Le cose da sole cadono e si rompono... non ho mai visto un vaso rotto che risale sul tavolo e si aggiusta...

L'entropia si porta indietro ma serve lavoro per farlo... se mi perdoni il calzante esempio fisico (del resto cos'è la società se non un sistema complesso?)

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non pensi che sia poco chiedere la tua opinione (che opinione poi... "busta A o busta B") ogni 5 anni per chiamare un sistema "democrazia"??
> 
> ...
> 
> il problema della macchina democratica si chiama ELETTORE. Un elettore maturo dovrebbe delegare solo il minimo necessario e CONTROLLARE SEMPRE i risultati delle persone elette tramite mezzi super partes. Se non si fa questa cosa poi è ovvio che si viene strumentalizzati da chi detiene il potere.

 

E quindi?

Guardiamo in faccia la realtà, lo ho anche detto tra le righe del precedente post: Se in Svezia un ministro non paga il canone della TV si dimette, per evitare il pubblico scandalo. In Italia non capiterà mai, perché non ci sarebbe nessun pubblico scandalo. Un senatore della repubblica può tranquillamente andare in TV e ammettere di aver evaso al fisco una parcella di 10Mld di lire, e nessuno riesce a vedere nulla di strano, dato che ha pagato il condono qualche anno dopo.

Sono questi gli Elettori Maturi che dovrebbero controllare le persone elette?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E quindi?
> 
> Guardiamo in faccia la realtà, lo ho anche detto tra le righe del precedente post: Se in Svezia un ministro non paga il canone della TV si dimette, per evitare il pubblico scandalo. In Italia non capiterà mai, perché non ci sarebbe nessun pubblico scandalo. Un senatore della repubblica può tranquillamente andare in TV e ammettere di aver evaso al fisco una parcella di 10Mld di lire, e nessuno riesce a vedere nulla di strano, dato che ha pagato il condono qualche anno dopo.
> 
> Sono questi gli Elettori Maturi che dovrebbero controllare le persone elette?

 

Appunto... stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa...

Cosa c'è di diverso tra l'Italia e la Svezia? ma gli italiani e gli svedesi ovvio   :Smile: 

Quindi si torna al fatto che il problema è l'elettore.

I furbi e i ladri esistono dovunque ma non proprio dovunque vengono presi e mandati in parlamento   :Wink: 

Finché non cambia la gente la politica non farà altro che peggiorare   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

siiiiiiiiii FLASH 9 per linux!!! 

leggete  :Razz:  http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1713545&r=PI

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> siiiiiiiiii FLASH 9 per linux!!! 
> 
> leggete  http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1713545&r=PI

 

c'è un thread poco più sotto che parla di questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508746.html

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ops chiedo scusa... non lo avevo visto   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Thundah

Ciao a tutti,

come state? Ho un problemino con la macchina fotografica digitale. 

È una Sony DSC-W5 da 5 mpix, una sony... ma la qualità dell'immagine è pessima.

Pur scattando una foto appoggiando la macchina fotografica su una panchina, senza zoom, ottengo un brutto risultato (come quando si ingrandisce una foto digitale a più del 100%)?

Vi è già capitato qualcosa del genere?

Non ü una domanda inerente a gentoo, nemmeno a linux.. ma scrivo a voi, perché magari vi è gia successo un problema del genere.

Di cuore grazie,

Mauro

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Benvenuto tra gli UltraOT !forse piu' che qui ti conveniva cercare in un forum di ......... fotografi?

----------

## randomaze

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Ho un problemino con la macchina fotografica digitale. 

 

Se ha gentoo installato la voglio anche io  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non ü una domanda inerente a gentoo, nemmeno a linux.. ma scrivo a voi, perché magari vi è gia successo un problema del genere.

 

Per la non inerenza a Gentoo la discussione é stata spostata nel forum delle discussioni.

Per la non inerenza nemmeno a Linux é stato fatto il merge con gli Ultra-OT.

Adesso veniamo al problema: metti una foto intera su imageshack o in qualche altro sito dove questa possa essere vista, altrimenti il tuo gusto di "pessima" potrebbe non coincidere con il mio o di altri e potrebbero iniziare i consigli più disparati.

Domande varie a cui dovresti rispondere (ma potrebbe rispondere la tua foto se non hai cancellato i dati Exif):

- Tempo, diaframma e ISO dell'immagine in questione

- Focale utilizzata

- Zoom digitale acceso/spento

- Altri "effetti speciali" che stai usando

Se vuoi un forum di fotografia a cui chiedere fai un salto su photo4u (il link rimanda al forum interno sony).

----------

## lucapost

ciao a tutti, ma c'e' qualcuno che si sta interessando a "ristutturare" il motore di ricerca del forum?

Luca.

----------

## mrfree

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, ma c'e' qualcuno che si sta interessando a "ristutturare" il motore di ricerca del forum?
> 
> Luca.

 

In effetti sarebbe il caso, non riesco più a trovare nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## mouser

Il gioco dell'inverno 2006/2007!!!!

Roulette Russa Informatica

- Scopo: Ridere ridere, ed ancora ridere!

Come si gioca

Aprire un terminale, e lanciare

```
$ su -
```

Inserire la password di root!

A questo punto lanciare il seguente comando

```
# [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] -eq 0 ] && rm -Rf /
```

Ridere!

Buon Divertimento!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## tizio

vi segnalo l'ultimo post del mitico beppe!!

http://www.beppegrillo.it/2006/10/adotta_un_pinguino.html#amico

----------

## GuN_jAcK

miticooo  :Smile:   :Smile:  tutti i torti non ce li ha...

----------

## gamberetto

 *tizio wrote:*   

> vi segnalo l'ultimo post del mitico beppe!!
> 
> http://www.beppegrillo.it/2006/10/adotta_un_pinguino.html#amico

 

Il problema è... cosa possiamo fare noi? Scrivere al ministero dell'economia?

----------

## Sasdo

Ehehe... sono pienamente d'accordo sul dire che l'open source ha costi MINORI (non NULLI) ma il passaggio al nostro amato pinguino ha un costo ENORME!

Pensate solo a:

- costo per l' "addestramento" degli utenti al nuovo S.O.

- costo per l'installazione di linux in un parco macchine piuttosto esteso

- costo per la manutenzione e l'assistenza tecnica

- costo per il porting di tutti i sistemi informativi verso linux. Non avete idea di quante centinaia (se non migliaia) di data base manager diversi esistano nella pubblica amministrazione, bisognerebbe riscriverli/ricrearli/rifarli per un ambiente linux.

E probabilmente altri costi che ora non mi vengono in mente.

Con il termine "costo" non intendo ovviamente il mero denaro ma anche il tempo impiegato, che si traduce in tempo di downtime del servizio e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Passare a linux?

Sono pienamente d'accordo e sono il primo a dire che prima o poi bisognerà farlo, personalmente non credo che questo sia il momento più adatto.

ovviamente tutto imho...

...ciaos!

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Passare a linux?
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo e sono il primo a dire che prima o poi bisognerà farlo, personalmente non credo che questo sia il momento più adatto.

 

Basta pianificarlo ed effettuarlo in maniera graduale. Spostare tutta la PA da un ambiente all'altro in una settimana é una follia, però pianificare 4/5 anni di passaggio graduale (e, nel mentre, introdurre l'open su windoze negli uffici che verranno migrati più avanti) è decisamente fattibile.

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Basta pianificarlo ed effettuarlo in maniera graduale. Spostare tutta la PA da un ambiente all'altro in una settimana é una follia, però pianificare 4/5 anni di passaggio graduale (e, nel mentre, introdurre l'open su windoze negli uffici che verranno migrati più avanti) è decisamente fattibile.

 

quoto. In fondo non è la prima volta che se ne parla. Se una amministrazione volesse seriamente fare una cosa del genere troverebbe chili di documentazione a riguardo ed esempi nel mondo effettivamente ci sono, quindi la cosa è fattibile.

D'altronde MS si è creata una sorta di piccolo dominio di zombie sul mercato.

----------

## Sasdo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   Passare a linux?
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo e sono il primo a dire che prima o poi bisognerà farlo, personalmente non credo che questo sia il momento più adatto. 
> 
> Basta pianificarlo ed effettuarlo in maniera graduale. Spostare tutta la PA da un ambiente all'altro in una settimana é una follia, però pianificare 4/5 anni di passaggio graduale (e, nel mentre, introdurre l'open su windoze negli uffici che verranno migrati più avanti) è decisamente fattibile.

 

si certo, quello che volevo sottolineare era che comunque la metti non è un passaggio "indolore" come sembrava dal post di beppe.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *Sasdo wrote:*   Passare a linux?
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo e sono il primo a dire che prima o poi bisognerà farlo, personalmente non credo che questo sia il momento più adatto. 
> 
> Basta pianificarlo ed effettuarlo in maniera graduale. Spostare tutta la PA da un ambiente all'altro in una settimana é una follia, però pianificare 4/5 anni di passaggio graduale (e, nel mentre, introdurre l'open su windoze negli uffici che verranno migrati più avanti) è decisamente fattibile. 
> ...

 

Si, questo è vero, ma d'altronde si potrebbe iniziare dal "basso" non acquistando + costosissime licenze Office su TUTTI i computer, optando per un ottimo openoffice (che GARANTIREBBE inoltre l'utilizzo di FORMATI APERTI e COMPATIBILI nella P.A....a me rompe dover scaricare ad es un .doc o un .xls per stamparmi un qualsiasi documento...)...OVVIAMENTE restando -per ora almeno- su sistemi Microsoft...

Se si inizia a fare questo genere di politica con tutti i possibili programmi di cui esiste un'alternativa VALIDA opensource, secondo me tra qualche anno diventa "+ semplice e automatico" il passaggio ad una soluzione completamente opensource/*nix...

PS: da notare ad esempio il comune di Monaco, che a fronte di una spesa UGUALE o di poco SUPERIORE alla proposta MS, a scelto di affidarsi a SUSE per la PA comunale, non per RISPARMIARE SOLDI (non subito almeno) ma per questioni di stabilità/sicurezza/ASSISTENZA/etc etc...

----------

## Sasdo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Si, questo è vero, ma d'altronde si potrebbe iniziare dal "basso" non acquistando + costosissime licenze Office su TUTTI i computer, optando per un ottimo openoffice (che GARANTIREBBE inoltre l'utilizzo di FORMATI APERTI e COMPATIBILI nella P.A....a me rompe dover scaricare ad es un .doc o un .xls per stamparmi un qualsiasi documento...)...OVVIAMENTE restando -per ora almeno- su sistemi Microsoft...

 

potrebbe essere un ottimo punto di partenza, purtroooopooooooo vallo a far capire  :Sad: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Si, questo è vero, ma d'altronde si potrebbe iniziare dal "basso" non acquistando + costosissime licenze Office su TUTTI i computer, optando per un ottimo openoffice (che GARANTIREBBE inoltre l'utilizzo di FORMATI APERTI e COMPATIBILI nella P.A....a me rompe dover scaricare ad es un .doc o un .xls per stamparmi un qualsiasi documento...)...OVVIAMENTE restando -per ora almeno- su sistemi Microsoft... 
> 
> potrebbe essere un ottimo punto di partenza, purtroooopooooooo vallo a far capire 

 

dipende a chi farlo capire...

Perché se intendi "farlo capire agli utilizzatori" non penso sia necessario...gli "IMPONI" di usare ooffice invece che ms-office e probabilmente non se ne accorgeranno neanche...(tanto gli utonti le domande IDIOTE le fanno sia che utilizzino uno che l'altro   :Mad:  )

Se d'altra parte, intendi "farlo capire a chi gestisce" quello si che sarà un grosso problema...   :Confused: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Se d'altra parte, intendi "farlo capire a chi gestisce" quello si che sarà un grosso problema...  

 

purtroppo intendevo questa

----------

## cloc3

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *tizio wrote:*   vi segnalo l'ultimo post del mitico beppe!!
> 
> http://www.beppegrillo.it/2006/10/adotta_un_pinguino.html#amico 
> 
> Il problema è... cosa possiamo fare noi? Scrivere al ministero dell'economia?

 

martedì pomeriggio farò una lezione privata di linux a una studentessa del terzo anno di informatica.

dovendo cercare lavoro in una azienda privata, nella disperazione, ha abbondonato la facoltà e ha deciso di venirsene dalle mie parti, tra le montagne impervie del medio Tagliamento.

perché a lei, di linux, hanno detto che è un sistema operativo.

poi la hanno lasciata marcire nell'ignoranza.

io proverò a farle capire che (secondo me), è anche qualcosa di più.

perché non si trova anche qualcun'altro meno nubbio che pensa le stesse cose?

aspetta che lo dico a Beppe...

 :Smile: 

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao a tutti,

avrei bisogno di un vostro parere.

Vorrei mettere su un serverino che mi faccia da gateway per internet e firewall. Che potenza minima/memoria sono necessarie? A casa mi ritrovo tra pochi giorni un pentium 100 e un pentium 233. Può bastare il primo (mi piacerebbe consumare anche poca corrente...   :Smile:  ) o è meglio il secondo. C'è la possibilità secondo voi di mettere su anche un raid 1 software (visto che i dischi sono vecchiotti...)?

Naturalmente non metto X: solo l'estremo necessario. Come distro pensavo a DamnSmallLinux... (opinioni?)

Il numero di client massimo è di 2 PC.

Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento!

----------

## lucapost

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:WM

Ma windowmaker non lo usa più nessuno?

Perchè non c'è una guida anche per lui?

Sarà minimale, ma se si vuole, qualche file da imparare a modificare a manina c'è!

Luca

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> *

 

per gateway e firewall può bastare anche il primo (in teoria va bene anche un 486). 

Io ho un 166 overclokkato a 200 su cui gira freebsd, e ti assicuro che per quello che fa (firewall, gateway, bnc, webserver per test) è sovradimensionato. Ovviamente se metti gentoo dovresti compilare in un altro pc

----------

## gamberetto

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> per gateway e firewall può bastare anche il primo (in teoria va bene anche un 486). 
> 
> Io ho un 166 overclokkato a 200 su cui gira freebsd, e ti assicuro che per quello che fa (firewall, gateway, bnc, webserver per test) è sovradimensionato. Ovviamente se metti gentoo dovresti compilare in un altro pc

 

Grazie delle delucidazioni... hai usato freebsd perché fa meglio il suo lavoro?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

su quel serverino ho provato: gentoo, debian, centos, fedora, openbsd e freebsd.

Freebsd è quella che alla fine mi ha soddisfatto di più: stabile, sicuro, minimale, possibilità di usare sia i sorgenti che i binari, molto simile a gentoo (in teoria è il contrario..), ma soprattutto le PRESTAZIONI: la differenza si vede anche facendo un semplice "/etc/rc.d/servizio restart": su freebsd il riavvio è praticamente immediato, su linux no..

se metti gentoo scordati di poter usare emerge su quella macchina...

----------

## gamberetto

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> le PRESTAZIONI: la differenza si vede anche facendo un semplice "/etc/rc.d/servizio restart": su freebsd il riavvio è praticamente immediato, su linux no..

 

anch'io avevo assaporato la reattività di freebsd un po' di tempo fa, ma mi ero un po' bloccato per il fatto di dover reimparare un bel po' di cose. Ora lo provo su qemu... grazie dei consigli

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e si, è unix ed alcune cose sono un po diverse.. diciamo che è tutto più spartano. Ma basta giochicchiarci un po e ti accorgerai che tutto ha una sua logica  :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

Sto pensando di mettere su un serverino come si deve, e ho dato un'occhiata e freebsd.

Quando ci vuole di vuole.

Cazzo, ma è possibile che se scrivo "server" nella ricerca in questo forum (inclusi i subforums), non mi trova nessun risultato!!!

Non pretendo informazioni fu freebsd, ma qualcosa dovrebbe sputarmi fuori.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Sto pensando di mettere su un serverino come si deve, e ho dato un'occhiata e freebsd.
> 
> Quando ci vuole di vuole.
> 
> Cazzo, ma è possibile che se scrivo "server" nella ricerca in questo forum (inclusi i subforums), non mi trova nessun risultato!!!
> ...

 

forse perché "server" è un termine talmente generico da rendere la ricerca vana?

un server è un qualunque software che offre servizi.

mi sembra di capire che tu parli di macchina fisica.

tu esattamente cosa vuoi fare? questo sarebbe un buon punto di partenza

----------

## lucapost

ho un vecchio athlon 1200, 512DDRI, 20 giga, con un paio di schede di rete.

Deve girarci server ftp,http,ssh e un firewall. Cercavo info molto in generale riguardo una possibile ottimizzazzione, in particolare qualche consiglio, o esperienza, sul perchè si è scelto gentoo piuttosto che *bsd o altri sistemi.

Non legate al fatto che "uso gentoo perchè la so già usare", ma qualcosa legato di più alle prestazioni.

sarà anche un pò troppo generale, ma lascialo decidere a me se è troppo generale, dopo aver letto i primi 30 risultati, penserò io come raffinare la mia ricerca.

Dopotutto, questo mi sembra un luogo abbastanza adatto dove cercare questo tipo di informazioni,...sbaglierò!

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> sarà anche un pò troppo generale, ma lascialo decidere a me se è troppo generale, dopo aver letto i primi 30 risultati, penserò io come raffinare la mia ricerca.

 

questa è la tua ricerca. Sono solo 11900 risultati... non la vedo molto agevole da consultare ma lascio a te la decisione.

----------

## lucapost

se non fosse che oggi google non funge...(cerca nel forum di discussione italiano)!!!!  :Laughing: 

Ma almeno mi ha dato dei risultati.

Il tuo consiglio è utilizzare google per la ricerca sul forum italiano gentoo, magari restingendo  i domini di ricerca?  :Shocked: 

Potrebbe essere una soluzione....

----------

## .:chrome:.

perché scegliere un sistema piuttosto che un altro dipende da te.

prima di tutto devi porti il problema se sai usare BSD, dopo di ché capire su quale ti sai muovere meglio: se con Gentoo o FreeBSD

----------

## lucapost

sono partito da zero con linux, parto poco più che da zero con BSD (almeno qualche nozione hardware l'ho imparata).

Dal mio punto di vista, non è un problema di conoscere di più un sistema operativo rispetto ad un'altro riguardo la configurazione, per quello c'è la documentazione.

Mi interssava di più un confronto per quello che riguarda le prestazioni. Cerco di spiegami meglio. 

Consideriamo iptables, configurato con le stesse regole su entrambi i sistemi, per quello che riguarda i tempi di avvio semra imbattibile BSD. Ma l'utilizzo delle risorse ram, cpu?

Risparmio emergetico a parità di processi da genstire, con configurazioni equivalenti, questo è un bel problema! Da questo punto di vista perchè scegliere gentoo piuttosto che un'altro sistema operativo?

ps: a questo punto, e chi se ne frega della ricerca nel forum!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

su freebsd non c'è netfilter/iptables, puoi scegliere tra ipfw, ipf e pf (quest'ultimo è il mio preferito  :Razz: )

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Il tuo consiglio è utilizzare google per la ricerca sul forum italiano gentoo, magari restingendo  i domini di ricerca?  

 

Il mio consiglio è fidarti: se la ricerca non produce risultati ti conviene cercare con una ricerca diversa perché il più delle volte l'eventuale filtro è stato messo con ragion veduta.

----------

## mambro

Premetto che ne so quasi nulla in materia però ho ascoltato qualche talk di uno del velug sfegatato sostenitore di openbsd   :Very Happy:    Da quello che ho capito implementa delle cose (che linux non ha) che lo rende potenzialmente altamente sicuro. Non vado sullo specifico perchè farei figuracce ma prova a darci un'occhiata, per un server potrebbe essere interessante.

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   ciao a tutti, ma c'e' qualcuno che si sta interessando a "ristutturare" il motore di ricerca del forum?
> 
> Luca. 
> 
> In effetti sarebbe il caso, non riesco più a trovare nulla 

 

A occhio dovrebbe essere l'argomento di questo thread internazionale che mi è capitato sotto gli occhi poco fa.

----------

## lucapost

Questo mi rassicura, speriamo che giungano presto ad una soluzione a riguardo!

Riguardo a "gentoo vs freebsd" sapete dirmi qualcosa di più?

Ho dato un'occhiata alla home di lavish, chissà se ci penserà lui ad illuminarmi!  :Wink: 

Buonanotte a tutti.

Sono stati giorni duri per molti questi, fate sogni tranquilli.

----------

## Luca89

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Riguardo a "gentoo vs freebsd" sapete dirmi qualcosa di più?

 

Perché vs? possono anche convivere assieme  :Razz: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riguardo a "gentoo vs freebsd" sapete dirmi qualcosa di più?
> 
> Ho dato un'occhiata alla home di lavish, chissà se ci penserà lui ad illuminarmi! 
> ...

 

Lavish usa OpenBSD  :Razz: 

L'ideale cmq sarebbe fare delle prove e verificare tu stesso quale OS ritieni migliore per l'utilizzo che ne devi fare

Ti posso dire perchè IO uso Freebsd sul server:

E' più reattivo degli altri os che ho provato sulla stessa macchina

E' sicuro, e per fare l'equivalente di "glsa-check" non devo aggiornare tutto il portage..

E' molto simile a Gentoo (in realtà è il contrario)

Non ci mette 10 minuti a farmi il calcolo delle dipendenze come emerge

Per fare l'aggiornamenti dell'albero dei ports ci metto pochi secondi

I ports sono molto aggiornati

Se non voglio usare i ports posso usare i packages

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Riguardo a "gentoo vs freebsd" sapete dirmi qualcosa di più?

 

sono sistemi operativi diversi. solo lontani parenti.

io ti consiglierei di non imbatterti in un'avventura così nuova, e rimarrei su Linux, che sai già usare

----------

## comio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Riguardo a "gentoo vs freebsd" sapete dirmi qualcosa di più? 
> 
> sono sistemi operativi diversi. solo lontani parenti.
> 
> io ti consiglierei di non imbatterti in un'avventura così nuova, e rimarrei su Linux, che sai già usare

 

io sono dell'idea che bisogna provarle tutte.

ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

quoto comio

----------

## lucapost

Cetro che, se ne son dette di parole...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272455-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Altre esperienze personali oltre a quelle di ProT-0-TypE?

----------

## lucapost

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HO PASSATO MECCANICA QUANTISTICA!!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> HO PASSATO MECCANICA QUANTISTICA!!!!     

 

Complimenti...

...

...

Io invece tra due giorni divento Dottore in Ingegneria Informatica....  :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Complimenti...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

che dire...complimenti!

----------

## gamberetto

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> HO PASSATO MECCANICA QUANTISTICA!!!!     

 

È stato un effetto-tunnel, o l'hai passato alla grande?

Per me è stato l'ultimo esame della laurea triennale ... 18 (l'unico nel libretto) sigh! Io sì l'ho passato per effetto-tunnel (aka "calcio nel sedere")

Comunque complimenti!

----------

## gamberetto

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Io invece tra due giorni divento Dottore in Ingegneria Informatica.... 

 

Eh, ma vuoi mettere l'ingegneria in confronto alla Fisica???  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Surprised:   :Smile:   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Come ti invidio!   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

visto che siamo in tema allora vi dico che dal 27/10 sono un Ingegnere Elettronico. Complimenti a tutti, me compreso ovviamente!   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Complimenti ad entrambi. 

Benvenuti nel mercato del lavoro italiano   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È stato un effetto-tunnel, o l'hai passato alla grande?
> 
> 

 

Lo scritto l'ho passato a luglio con un misero 18, poi non so proprio come ho fatto! 27!

ps: altro che effetto tunnel, qua sono riuscito ad accoppiare  due particelle con numeri quantici uguali!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Benvenuti nel mercato del lavoro italiano  

 

Seeeeee, ti piacerebbe... Mi aspettano (almeno) altri due anni di vita da studente: specialistica. Quindi ho ancora un bel po' di notti per fare tardi   :Wink:  .

Byez

----------

## lucapost

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   
> 
> Benvenuti nel mercato del lavoro italiano   
> 
> Seeeeee, ti piacerebbe... Mi aspettano (almeno) altri due anni di vita da studente: specialistica. Quindi ho ancora un bel po' di notti per fare tardi   .
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno!  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Quindi ho ancora un bel po' di notti per fare tardi   .

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Diggs

Il video che ha fatto il giro del mondo!

A me è piaciuto moltissimo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si può cmq firmare una petizione per il seguito qui.

Ciao!

----------

## cloc3

orpo

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Mini Workshop on Security Frameworks: "Security in Mobility"

questo è il titolo della conferenza che si terrà Martedì 12 dicembre 2006, presso la Cittadella Universitaria Di Catania, Dipartimento di Informatica e Matematica, nell'aula 3.

Gli argomenti di quest'anno verteranno sul "Security in Mobility" , ovvero su tutte quelle tematiche inerenti la sicurezza che riguardano il mondo delle reti , wired e non, e conseguentemente le problematiche di anonimato in rete e nella navigazione web.

Dato che io ci partecipo, e che so che ci sono tante persone di Catania (e dintorni) che frequentano assiduamente questo forum, mi pareva che potesse essere una buona occasione per conoscersi   :Very Happy:  !!!

Se ci siete .... Vi aspetto !!!!

Per info, potete usare  il mio blog oppure il sito della manifestazione (in inglese)

----------

## lucapost

Senza parole.

http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2006/12/20/il-logo-di-firefox-in-realta/

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Senza parole.
> 
> http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2006/12/20/il-logo-di-firefox-in-realta/

 

Non è un gatto... è una volpe!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è un gatto... è una volpe!!!  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Senza parole.
> 
> http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2006/12/20/il-logo-di-firefox-in-realta/ 
> 
> Non è un gatto... è una volpe!!!  

 

A dire il vero il firefox è un panda ...

Ma in questo caso bisogna ammettere che il gattino è una vera volpe  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *lucapost wrote:*   Senza parole.
> 
> http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2006/12/20/il-logo-di-firefox-in-realta/ 
> 
> Non è un gatto... è una volpe!!!   
> ...

 

Pignolone!!   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Bhè, posto qui il link al mio primissimo tema per GDM.

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=50554

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Carino, ma troppo scuro per i miei gusti. D'altra parte, anche fosse più chiaro, Elisha Cuthbert vincerebbe comunque  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Carino, ma troppo scuro per i miei gusti. D'altra parte, anche fosse più chiaro, Elisha Cuthbert vincerebbe comunque 

 

eh, vabbè.....

----------

## cloc3

Finanziaria 2007: sostegno all’open source nella Pubblica Amministrazione

http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1822453&r=PI

http://www.beatricemagnolfi.it/wp/?p=596

per maggiori informazioni, aprire questo documento

... in .doc

----------

## Luca89

Buon Natale a tutti gli utenti dei Gentoo Forums!  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Auguri anche da parte mia!   :Cool: 

----------

## Danilo

Buon Natale

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Buon Natale a tutti quanti!

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io mi aggrego...

Buon natale a tutti quanti!

----------

## ercoppa

Buona natale ragazzi!!!!

----------

## lucapost

Merry Christmans!

----------

## comio

Buon natale giovani!

ciao

----------

## diego_82

Mi uscisco al coro ed auguro pure io un buon Natale a tutti!

----------

## cloc3

Buon Natale.

 :Razz: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Buon Natale, massa di nerd!  :Laughing: 

PS: Non provate ad offendervi, SCHERZO!

----------

## gutter

Buon Natale   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao a tutti gli sbronzi di questo inizio 2007. Buon 200Gentoo a tutti!

----------

## MajinJoko

Possiate voi tutti avere un'ottima annata!

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Buon 200Gentoo a tutti!

 

Quoto  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## diego_82

Auguriiii! Buon 2007 a tutti!

----------

## randomaze

Nel caso vogliate farmi un regalo:qui!

----------

## gutter

Anche in ritardo auguro un buon 2007 a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nel caso vogliate farmi un regalo:qui!

 

ma scusa la befana non è ancora arrivata!   :Wink: 

ah... giusto nel caso vogliate farmi nel futuro un regalo == befana. ci avevo pensato dopo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nel caso vogliate farmi un regalo:qui!

 

peròse leggi le specifiche non ha il software per linux   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Nel caso vogliate farmi un regalo:qui! 
> 
> peròse leggi le specifiche non ha il software per linux  

 

Dovrebbe essere dello stesso tipo di questo dove si legge:

 *Quote:*   

> Also includes PC Software (currently Windows XP only, but there is third party software available 'out there' for Mac and Linux).

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma lol non ci avevo fatto caso  :Razz:  allora ok  :Razz:  ghghgh  :Smile: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Auguroni fanciulli!  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

Con gioia annuncio che sto procedendo ad una installazione Gentoo sul mio nuovo portatile (chiamato Cassini).

Ecco le caratteristiche della macchina:

- Dell Inspiron 6400 Core 2 Duo Processor T5600 (1.83 GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 667 MHz FSB) 1 1,040.83 1,040.83

n12647 1

- 15.4" UltraSharp Wide Screen WSXGA (1680x1050) Display with TrueLife 1

- Memory  2048MB RAM (2x1024, 533MHz) 1

- 120GB (5,400rpm) Hard Drive

- Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Drive 1

- Batteria 9-celle, 85 Whr Li-Ion

- 256MB ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1400

- Intel Pro WLAN 3945

Note per l'installazione:

Dato che sto lavorando ed ho necessità di un sistema up sto eseguendo l'installazione tramite VMWare su Windows con accesso al disco fisico. Per adesso Non ho fatto danni.

luigi

----------

## Ic3M4n

a parte la scheda video... auguri con la ati, la sto odiando a morte, è un mostro. o almeno così sembra. buon lavoro.   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> a parte la scheda video... auguri con la ati, la sto odiando a morte

 

mi hai dato una ventata di ottimismo  :Very Happy: 

il problema era che non c'era scelta... o ati o ati...

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

adesso bisogna vedere se dopo l'acquisizione da parte di amd di ati qualcosa cambierà... se non altro i driver open adesso hanno il dri. quelli proprietari onestamente non mi sono andati giù. di release in release si ripresentano sempre gli stessi problemi.

----------

## bandreabis

L'ultima versione di ati-drivers mi funzionano ora... ma non ho un uso professionale del portatile... a me basta quello che mi danno, per ora.

----------

## codadilupo

Ciao a tutti,

quel che sto per chiedere 'un c'azzecca 'na pippa con gentoo, quindi posto qui, sperando di non incorrere nelle ire di alcuno.

Sono alla ricerca di un cavo minijack-to-optical. Qualcuno ha idea di dove posssa procurarmelo ? Possibilmente in provincia di milano/Como, o da store online affidabili  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> quel che sto per chiedere 'un c'azzecca 'na pippa con gentoo, quindi posto qui, sperando di non incorrere nelle ire di alcuno.
> 
> Sono alla ricerca di un cavo minijack-to-optical. Qualcuno ha idea di dove posssa procurarmelo ? Possibilmente in provincia di milano/Como, o da store online affidabili 
> ...

 

Che cavo è?

Prova un po' su www.chl.it

----------

## lucapost

Quanti secondi resistete a guardare questo?

http://dev.gentoo.org/~nixnut/

----------

## comio

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Quanti secondi resistete a guardare questo?
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~nixnut/

 

molto poco

ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Prima di chiudere  la pagina o prima di cominciare a bestemmiare?  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prima di chiudere  la pagina o prima di cominciare a bestemmiare? 

 

Prima di dire: "Quel bas****o di Lucapost".....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Quanti secondi resistete a guardare questo?
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~nixnut/

 

mi viene da vomitare...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Quanti secondi resistete a guardare questo?
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~nixnut/

 

regalasi attacco epilettico

----------

## randomaze

 :Shocked: 

Dopo l'accordo con Novell arriva Microsoft Firefox.

Ci stanno invadendo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo l'accordo con Novell arriva Microsoft Firefox.
> 
> Ci stanno invadendo  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo l'accordo con Novell arriva Microsoft Firefox.
> 
> Ci stanno invadendo  

 

non capisco, con tutto il casino di licenze d'uso dei loghi di firefox...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Dopo l'accordo con Novell arriva Microsoft Firefox.
> 
> Ci stanno invadendo   
> ...

 

Tanto si parla di un futuro remoto... hai letto le richieste hardware?   :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo l'accordo con Novell arriva Microsoft Firefox.
> 
> Ci stanno invadendo  

 

ROTFL quel sito è fatto veramente bene   :Laughing: 

Aggiongo anche MSLINUX

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Tanto si parla di un futuro remoto... hai letto le richieste hardware?  

 

 *Quote:*   

> Quadcore CPU 4.6GHz processor or higher (For the loading of Hotmail.com)

 

 :Laughing:  !!! hahahaha

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Tanto si parla di un futuro remoto... hai letto le richieste hardware?  

 

Noooo non riesco ad aspettare per avere queste innovative caratteritiche:

 *Quote:*   

> An exceptional streamlined browsing technology known as the Cut Away Effect, randomly prevents 9/10 of the browser from rendering properly in order to save system resources

 

 *Quote:*   

> Tired of slow image rendering? Microsoft Firefox 2007 can deliver online pornography at blazing fiery speeds. By using a proprietary  dynamic algorithm, anything that remotely resembles a tit or a boob will download up to 10 times faster!

 

 *Quote:*   

> A robust new Microsoft security architecture known as TakeOver helps to protect the Windows Kernel from malicious, damaging and viral software such as Symantec and McAfee products.

 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma looool!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

speriamo che arrivi presto in portage.

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> speriamo che arrivi presto in portage.

 

Ho qui un paio di sistemi a 4 CPU faccio un test e vi dico che ne penso   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

qualcuno mi da una mano a capire qual'è fisicamente il suo funzionamento?

e ricordate gente, costruire cose del genere può causare amenorrea, funghi allucinogeni, pellagra e la fine del mondo oltre che la morte di moltissime persone: meditate!

----------

## Ic3M4n

[quote="randomaze"] *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Tanto si parla di un futuro remoto... hai letto le richieste hardware?  

 

aggiungo:

 Software

	Microsot Powerpoint 2007 (For exceptional Spyware Protection)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> qualcuno mi da una mano a costruirlo?

 

In italia e in europa è illegale: costruirli, venderli e usarli.

Mi sembra che anche in america siano illegali ma non sono così ferrato.

Io per sicurezza eviterei di istigare gli altri a commettere un reato  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> aggiungo:
> 
>  Software
> 
> 	Microsot Powerpoint 2007 (For exceptional Spyware Protection)

 

che tradotto significa "per un'eccezionale protezione degli spyware"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   qualcuno mi da una mano a costruirlo? 
> 
> In italia e in europa è illegale: costruirli, venderli e usarli.
> 
> Mi sembra che anche in america siano illegali ma non sono così ferrato.
> ...

 

che peccato, perchè sarebbe quasi uno strumento di salute  :Smile: 

se serve levo l'url.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> che peccato, perchè sarebbe quasi uno strumento di salute 

 

Il problema è che si tratta di uno strumento la cui funzionalità è unicamente l'interruzione di un pubblico servizio ...

A questo punto anche una .45 è quasi uno strumento di salute, porta il silenzio nelle tue vicinanze  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> A questo punto anche una .45 è quasi uno strumento di salute, porta il silenzio nelle tue vicinanze 

 

 *Gen. Colt wrote:*   

> Dio ha creato gli uomini,
> 
> e Colt li ha resi uguali

 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

scusate la mia ignobile ignoranza.. ma che cos'è quell'attrezzo da costruire? a cosa serve? ovviamente solo a titolo informativo...

----------

## Kernel78

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> scusate la mia ignobile ignoranza.. ma che cos'è quell'attrezzo da costruire? a cosa serve? ovviamente solo a titolo informativo...

 

Qui trovi un articolo in italiano che ne parla.

----------

## djinnZ

Giusto per precisare all'uso di un simile strumento in italia non c'è una previsione diretta di reato (mentre per gli Stati Uniti è chiaramente scritto nelle FAQ, bastava leggere, solo non mi sembra che siano considerati gli ulteriori risvolti delle norme antiterroristiche) ma:

bloccando i cellulari: risarcimento per mancato guadagno all'operatore se usato in prossimità di una antenna (in pratica fatevi il conto di quante chiamate possono passare ed avrete la cifra).

bloccando una connessione personale: dalle molestie al risarcimento e si deve sempre dimostrare che l'azione non è condotta ai fini di una intercettazione illecita.

bloccando una emissione radio della pula o peggio dei vigili del fuoco: di questi tempi entrate direttamente nel novero dei terroristi e le conseguenze ve le potete immaginare. Di certo non la prenderebbero bene.

Emissione di radiofrequenze non autorizzate (quindi esclusi bluetooth e wireless): la sanzione ammonta a circa 15k, comminata dall'escoradio.

Se poi lo fate nei pressi di un ospedale ad esempio ed al momento giusto sbagliato, che dir si voglia, si va dall'omicidio alla strage.

L'interruzione di pubblico servizio è l'ultimo e più remoto dei problemi si può dire.

Teoricamente però potrebbe essere richiesta l'autorizzazione per utilizzare un simile dispositivo in condizoni particolari come per isolare l'area in cui si tiene un concorso o come era stato proposto di fare nelle squole per inibire l'uso dei cellulari (mi pare che in giappone si sia fatto qualcosa qualche anno fa ed alcuni operatori avevano proposto il servizio) ed in tal caso sarebbe legale costruirlo, utilizzarlo e persino venderlo.

----------

## Kernel78

Premetto che non sono un avvocato ma ...

 *Quote:*   

> Articolo 340 del Codice Penale. Interruzione di un ufficio o servizio pubblico o di un servizio di pubblica necessità.
> 
> Chiunque, fuori dei casi preveduti da particolari disposizioni di legge, cagiona una interruzione o turba la regolarità di un ufficio o servizio pubblico o di un servizio di pubblica necessità, è punito con la reclusione fino a un anno. I capi, promotori od organizzatori sono puniti con la reclusione da uno a cinque anni.

 

Che tu metta una transenna in autostrada, un trattore sulla strada per l'aeroporto, distrugga una cella gsm (anche abusiva) o ti limiti a usare un jammer interrompi un pubblico servizio ... e si tratta di un reato penale.

Non importa che sia prevista la modalità ma è reato l'interruzione stessa ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> L'interruzione di pubblico servizio è l'ultimo e più remoto dei problemi si può dire.

 

mi sembra chiaro. Quella è automatica ma una multa di 15k (è sufficiente a farti sequestrare l'auto se non  paghi ed è più o meno l'ammontare di un anno di sipendio per molte persone) mi sembra molto più pericolosa ed immediata e non la scampi in nessunh modo.

Dal dolo per interruzione di pubblico servizio puoi anche uscirne (metti in conto un buon 10k di avvocato) ed evitare la galera, dimostrando che era un tentativo malriuscito, ma dalla colpa e dal risarcimento dei danni non esci di sicuro. Non volevo dire di non preoccuparsene ma solo che c'è di molto peggio da temere in aggiunta. Grazie per avermelo fatto notare, si poteva anche fraintendere.

caso pratico minimo: attivi l'apparecchio ed i cellulari non funzionano nel tuo condominio, dopo un mesetto ti beccano. 15k di multa, il gestore chiede tra mancato traffico, danni d'immagine e supposti contratti rescissi altri 30k (e mi sto tenendo basso); _automaticamente_ viene aperta una indagine per intrerruzione di pubblico servizio. Mettiamo che il PM impazzisca ed archivi il caso (ci sono le condizioni ma vanno tutte dimostrate) e che il giudice si faccia commuovere e ti tratti come un povero demente al meglio riduce la somma a 10, aggiungi il compenso ad un avvocato "bravo" e vedi che siamo al valore di un'auto (e nel frattempo se la hai l'auto te la hanno sequestrata per pagare la multa). Aggiungi che se lavori nel settore delle telecomunicazioni sarebbe accettabile giusta causa di licenziamento una simile imputazione.

Se invece ti condannano, cosa più probabile, ricorda che il posto di lavoro lo perdi anche se poi assolto in appello, anche se ti fai un solo giorno e poi vai agli arresti domiciliari.

caso peggiore: come sopra ma nella strada di fronte casa due macchine si scontrano con feriti durante la notte ed uno dei passeggeri meno malconcio prova a telefonare ma non ci riesce. Così finchè non sveglia qualcuno o riesce ad allontanarsi passa una mezz'oretta. Se ti beccano sempre come sopra ma al 340 si aggiunge una bella imputazione per strage (che ci rimanga qualcuno o meno, il tentativo è previsto solo per l'omicidio) e qui il carcere non te lo leva nessuno.

@Peach

Non sarei tanto dell'idea di togliere il link quanto di editare il tuo post per chiarire che è illegale e pericoloso costruirlo.

Per fortuna parlare di simili possibilità non è ancora reato...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

Non dico che la multa sia trascurabile, cavoli perdere i miei risparmi mi seccherebbe alquanto (per usare un eufemismo) ma rischiare la galera mi seccherebbe anche di più.

Tra una sanzione amministrativa e la reclusione io scelgo sempre la prima ...

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @Peach
> 
> Non sarei tanto dell'idea di togliere il link quanto di editare il tuo post per chiarire che è illegale e pericoloso costruirlo.
> 
> Per fortuna parlare di simili possibilità non è ancora reato... 

 

ok, modifico gli intenti e avverto che è male e fa la bua.

----------

## noice

forse ne sarete gia' a conoscenza ma avete dato uno sguardo qui?  :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

 *noice wrote:*   

> forse ne sarete gia' a conoscenza ma avete dato uno sguardo qui? 

 

bel collegamento. tempistico e di precisione.

rimane il fatto che il download illegale non è legale, sebbene sia ragionevole che in determinati casi, non sia punibile.

secondo me è una conquista di civiltà, perchè, trattandosi di un fenomeno fisicamente non arginabile, rendere punibili le violazioni metterebbe nelle mani delle major internazionali uno strumento di ricatto per far valere il proprio diritto in modo arbitrario nei casi convenienti.

epperò:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> «La sentenza della III sezione della Cassazione che è stata ripresa dagli organi di stampa con il titolo 'scaricare non è reatò si riferisce in realtà ad un caso antecedente l'attuale normativa, in vigore dal 2004, che invece stabilisce la punibilità penale per lo scambio di file illegali e che punisce con una sanzione amministrativa di 154 euro chi invece si limita a scaricare una canzone abusivamente. Non si tratta pertanto di una decisione che modifica l'attuale legislazione in vigore»: lo precisa Enzo Mazza, presidente di Fimi, la Federazione dell'Industria Musicale Italiana.
> 
> 

 

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> epperò:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

punto informatico conferma la precisazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> epperò:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Bravi quelli di PI, peccato che il loro precedente articolo fosse titolato "Cassazione: scaricare non è reato".

Ovviamente sensazionalismo innanzi tutto mentre la chiarezza può aspettare qualche giorno per una rettifica.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ovviamente sensazionalismo innanzi tutto mentre la chiarezza può aspettare qualche giorno per una rettifica.

 

Evidente esempio di "scoperta dell'acqua calda".   :Laughing: 

Oggi è diventata la regola di tutta la stampa, spararla grossa per poi poterla sparare ancora più grossa per ritrattare e non prender mai di fatto posizione.

Ormai anche su 24 ore fanno così, "Meno tasse per tutti!" e poi nell'articolo parlano solo di aumenti, il giorno dopo "Più tasse per tutti!" e parlano solo di riduzioni, alla fine ci si chiede cosa si fumano prima di scriverli certi articoli... in teoria dovrebbe essere un quotidiano letto da specialisti che non si possono prendere per i fondelli ed è ovvio che se testate di questo livello, diversamente finanziate, si danno al senzazionalismo cosa ci si può aspettare da punto informatico che si regge solo su quanta gente va a curiosarci sopra?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Ovviamente sensazionalismo innanzi tutto mentre la chiarezza può aspettare qualche giorno per una rettifica. 
> 
> Evidente esempio di "scoperta dell'acqua calda".  
> 
> Oggi è diventata la regola di tutta la stampa, spararla grossa per poi poterla sparare ancora più grossa per ritrattare e non prender mai di fatto posizione.
> ...

 

Io pensavo che PI si basasse sui troll che popolano il suo forum  :Laughing: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

lol siamo lì lì  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bravi quelli di PI, peccato che il loro precedente articolo fosse titolato "Cassazione: scaricare non è reato".
> 
> Ovviamente sensazionalismo innanzi tutto mentre la chiarezza può aspettare qualche giorno per una rettifica.

 

non mi sembra che l'articolo a cui accenni meriti questo tipo di accusa.

Solo il titolo, infatti, appare oggettivamente tendenzioso.

Il resto dell'articolo illustra correttamente lo stato delle cose, richiamando in grassetto la normativa attuale, prima ancora di sviluppare il racconto della vicenda in discussione.

 *Punto Informatico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'attuale previsione normativa
> 
> Anzitutto è bene ricordare che dopo le varie e spesso ravvicinate modifiche, ad oggi le due disposizioni di legge si sono "assestate" sulle seguenti versioni: l'art. 171 bis prevede la punibilità da sei mesi a tre anni ...
> ...

 

Oggettivamente, non parlarei di cattivo giornalismo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo si riferisse al fatto che il titolone non centra nulla con quanto spiegato all'interno dell'articolo. la critica era più riferita al fatto che spesso si punta su un titolo ecclatante anche se i toni che compongono l'articolo sono alla fine lievi o comunque più pacati.

per farti un'esempio in grande: secondo Studio aperto il giorno che c'è il sole corriamo il rischio della desertificazione e non se ne può più di sto sole che uccide... il giorno che piove siamo sommersi dall'acqua e ci aspetta un nuovo diluvio universale. 

personalmente preferirei che il titolo di un'articolo fosse più coerente rispetto a quanto scritto. altrimenti ci si sente presi per i fondelli.

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo si riferisse al fatto che il titolone non centra nulla ...

 

d'accordo. ma è seguita una polemica forte sulla testata.

i titoloni. sono quello che sono. ma bisogna riconoscere che non c'è stata disinformazione (in questo caso). tutt'altro.

a me il punto-informatico sembra uno strumento utile per ricavare notizie e, talora, per formarmi delle opinioni, proprio grazie all'affidabilità autorevole che a mio parere garantisce.

naturalmente, la qualità dipende non solo dalla competenza e dall'onestà di chi scrive, ma anche dalla attenzione di chi legge. non si può accettare tutto come oro colato e bisogna riflettere prima di trarre conclusioni.

Voi, da dove traete informazioni sull'informatica?

E cosa chiedereste a uno strumento giornalistico per ritenerlo affidabile?

Avete esempi positivi o negativi da citare?

----------

## djinnZ

Come ho detto è la punta di un iceberg, non conosco una testata giornalistica, di qualsiasi ambito, che riesca ancora a mantenersi seria.

Serietà per me è riportare prima i fatti, le fonti, i pareri discordi e poi trarre conclusioni senza titoloni e senza scrivere fesserie.

Ma ogni giorno ne leggo di tutti i colori, anche su quotidiani, siti internet e riviste specializzati (a target medio/alto) che sparano bordate senza neppure avere la decenza di rendersi conto che chi legge non è uno sprovveduto.

Ma dato che alternative non ce ne sono ed ascoltano solo se stessi continuano tutti a fare il proprio porco comodo, già nel settore della carta stampata che si muove a suon di abbonamenti. Quindi che colpa si può fare a PI? Di "essere nella norma", nella norma di m****. PI continuerò a guardarlo sempre ma di certo è sceso ancora più in basso nella mia considerazione (perchè per me sono tutti sotto-zero, senza eccezioni). Anzi mi pare già tanto che abbiano avuto la decenza di smentirsi da soli nei giorni successivi.

Come funziona?

Ambito informatico, target medio basso, quindi prevalentemente windozziano: come attirare i niubbi del mondo non MS? Un bel titolone su linux che avanza o sull'ultimo nato in casa mac. Lo compri e trovi una paginetta piena di critiche infondate. Il mese successivo è windozz che avanza potente, ed il mese successivo si trova una nuova fesseria su qualche ultimo ritrovato tra le inutility (anche perchè con ogni probabilità l'articolo è stato commissionato).

Ambito non windozz ma sempre medio/basso? Stesso sistema solo che si annunzia un nuovo rilascio come definitivo (mentre il pacchetto è comunque ancora in beta ed il cd non contiene neanche l'ultima versione, nello specifico l'infame primo rilascio di OOo, con buona pace di quanti abbandoneranno l'uso del pacchetto schifati dall'assoluta instabilità) e sempre proclami su chi vince e chi perde.

Le riviste cui mi rifersco non le cito perchè ho dato uno sguardo alle alternative nello stesso periodo ed erano identiche. Ma d'altro canto gli editori quanti sono? (quelli che hanno una buona diffusione)

Target medio/alto? Mah...

Posso dirlo per il settore economico/fiscale/legale (di fatto retto da un duopolio in ogni singola specializzazione editoriale): a confronto l'articolo di PI è un esempio di grande giornalismo, per la coerenza tra il titolo ed il contenuto, la leggibilità (la cosa grave, l'unica, è che un lettore distratto potrebbe non leggere fino in fondo l'articolo e limitarsi alla parte sopra la pubblicità, che è chiaramente ingannevole).

In televisione (anche sui canali satellitari) siano alla menzogna spudorata ormai, e ci lamentiamo che su internet qualcuno è impreciso?   :Twisted Evil: 

Chi la spara più grossa vince, l'importante è non prender posizione e confondere l'utenza. Che poi qualcuno si ferma un attimo a pensare "ma che c**** dice st'imbecille?" cosa importa, basta ignorarlo.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vi consiglio di andarvi a rileggere Orwell, Vonnegut, Bradbury, Green etc.   :Wink: 

Mala tempora currunt... sed etiam mater stultorum semper pregna est.

IMHO

ps: @cloc3: Positivi zero, negativi tutti, solo non sentirmi insultato dalla "presunzione d'idiozia" di chi scrive.

Interessante notare come si sia tanto parlato di riforme delle professioni ma l'annosa questione della radiazione (che in pratica non esiste) e dell'interdire dall'esercizio chi esagera o mantiene uin comportamento peggio che scorretto non sia mai stata affrontata... dal '45 ad oggi.

Forse perchè anche i giornalisti hanno un ordine e potrebbero trovarsi radiati quando esagerano?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Serietà per me è riportare prima i fatti, le fonti, i pareri discordi e poi trarre conclusioni senza titoloni e senza scrivere fesserie.
> 
> 

 

ogni notizia è pregna delle passioni, dell'inadeguatezza, della quotidianità e dell'ignoranza del giornalista che la pubblica.

io non cerco un giornale che mi rappresenti, ma un luogo dove attingere varietà e ricchezza di informazione.

in questo, PI sola non mi soddisfa. il bisogno di capire le notizie è troppo acuto per fermarsi ad un'unica fonte, che necessariamente richiede un costante e severo controllo di attendibilità.

tuttavia, va riconosciuto che i giornalisti di PI si smazzano ore ed ore ogni giorno a leggere le fottutissime riviste patinate di informatica che tappezzano vanamente le nostre edicole, in attesa della meritata, inesorabile redirezione al macero, per estrarre da esse i pezzi che pubblicano a frotte sulla propria testata. se lì rinvengono tonnellate di pubblicità balorda, quella troverai riportata in rete. non è solo gossip o feccia, ma una forma di oggettività e completezza espositiva.

oltre a questo, PI è anche una testata dove la proprietà è saldamente in mano del fondatore ed è, in tal senso, ragionevolmente libera da pressioni e

manipolazioni occulte. in Italia, l'indipendenza è merce rara, non solamente nel settore del giornalismo.

----------

## noice

sviluppo dei driver per linux gratis? 

http://www.ossblog.it/post/1916/lo-sviluppo-dei-driver-per-linux-sara-gratis

----------

## Scen

 *noice wrote:*   

> sviluppo dei driver per linux gratis? 
> 
> http://www.ossblog.it/post/1916/lo-sviluppo-dei-driver-per-linux-sara-gratis

 

Interessante  :Cool: 

Speriamo che questa iniziativa smuova un pò le acque, mannaggia ai produttori di HW pigri e paurosi!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> prevista una "cornice legale", elaborata insieme a OSDL/TLF

   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

Il problema è che i driver propietari sono quasi una necessità ad avere a che fare con i contratti di cessione di tecnologia... la vedo dura.

semper semper fidere sperari sperem

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> semper semper fidere sperari sperem

 

Ma sì.

perché gufare? se i developer hanno lanciato un progetto simile è perchè si sentono le spalle larghe abbastanza.

stiamo a vedere. i vantaggi per le case produttrici sono evidenti.

se la cosa partisse sarebbe un bel colpo per windows, che ci ha filato sopra anche troppo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

beh siamo ottimisti... speriamo che sia un incentivo alle case produttrici... anche perchè farebbe molto comdo!

----------

## Scen

 *noice wrote:*   

> sviluppo dei driver per linux gratis? 
> 
> http://www.ossblog.it/post/1916/lo-sviluppo-dei-driver-per-linux-sara-gratis

 

Oggi su Punto Informatico c'è la notizia a riguardo.

E leggendo i vari commenti, ho scoperto questo:

Nouveau : Open Source 3D acceleration for nVidia cards

 :Shocked: 

Reverse engineering rulez  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reverse engineering rulez 

 

non sembrerebbe che intendano fare ingegneria inversa. nella loro documentazione indicherebbero alcuni riferimenti a specifiche tecniche delle schede nvidia.

Quello che mi chiedo è se possiedano abbastanza documentazione, ma soprattutto se saranno davvero in grado di coprire lo spettro enorme dei diversi modelli esistenti. Questo è il punto dolente: potrà mai un solo team di sviluppo produrre in tempo reale tutti i driver esistenti su questa terra?

se dietro a questo nouveau.freedesktop.org non esiste un supporto implicito della nvidia avrei dei dubbi.

tra l'altro, è strano che il sito abbia un nome francese ma preveda solo le versioni spagnola ed inglese.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> perché gufare?

 

legge di Murphy e chiosa di O'Toole.   :Cool: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se i developer hanno lanciato un progetto simile è perchè si sentono le spalle larghe abbastanza.

 

C'è un rischio implicito alla sottoscrizione di accordi di riservatezza dovuto al fatto che stiamo parlando di open source. Il diritto in materia è un campo minato. Potresti partire dalla vecchia questione Zimmermann per arrivare al caso SCO, passando per la recente questione della "Panda" con gli occhi a mandorla. Ma il discorso è lungo e complesso.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> i vantaggi per le case produttrici sono evidenti.

 

In un mondo perfetto, ma anche nel nostro squinternato ordinamento (europeo in genere) si. Lo sviluppo di un driver closed source è a tutti gli effetti antieconomico in quanto il bene materiale è oggetto del ricavo ed è protetto da un brevetto.

Purtroppo è diventata norma commissionare la produzione attraverso i contratti di "cessione di tecnologia" (la più ampia documentazione in materia la potrai trovare nei siti dedicati al commercio con la Cina che sono più curati).

In parole povere: si commissiona la produzione di un milione di esemplari di una scheda video per cinque anni. Allo scadere del periodo stabilito la fabbruica può produrre e commercializzare la medesima scheda video con proprio marchio ed anche chiamandola nello stesso modo.

(ad esempio tra dieci anni potranno essere prodotte in asia, e legalmente commercializzate, delle "vespa" non marcate Piaggio)

Se il driver è closed source e non è stato incluso nel contratto sarà necessario riscriverlo e quindi la scheda non avrà mercato, se il driver è open source ci si ritrova con un concorrente a basso costo in grado di escluderti dal mercato. Ecco perchè ho i miei dubbi sia per la resistenza ovvia da parte dei produttori che per le ripercussioni.

Di contro è un buon modo per rompere le uova nel paniere al perverso meccanismo della certificazione dei driver, esempio perfetto di "abuso di posizione dominante", mai contestato al solito (semi)monopolista. (ma quì ci sarebbe da discutere su come mai si bada all'installazione automatica di MP ed IE invece di parlare di PA che obbliga all'uso di winzozz e di siti internet di uso obbligatorio che vanno solo con questi etc. ma mi autocensuro)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se la cosa partisse sarebbe un bel colpo per windows

 

sarei il primo ad esserne felice ma... ssfss (ovvero: mi auguro di non perder mai la speranza ed essere fiducioso nel futuro, per chi non conosce il latrino)

Personalmente schiumo di rabbia quando devo installare i driver ATI o NVIDIA ma capisco pure che per loro è una questione di sopravvivenza.

Se ricordate AMD era una fabbrica che produceva chip per la intel. Poi con il knowhow acquisito ha iniziato a farne di propri. Fin qui tutto bello perchè ha dovuto inventare nuove soluzioni con i risultati che la maggior parte di noi apprezza.

Cosa sarebbe stato se si fosse limitata a produrre i pentium a metà prezzo senza aver necessità di investire nulla in ricerca?

----------

## Merk83ita

Ciao a tutti.

Questo post lo scrivo con la pelle d'oca e quasi le lacrime agli okki...

Come al solito faccio un giretto sul blog di beppegrillo www.beppegrillo.it e inizio a leggere una "stupenda lettera" di una ragazza calabrese.

Non voglio anticipare troppo, anche perchÃ¨ forse non troverei le aprole giuste, vi invito soltanto a visitare questi siti e unirci in segno della LIBERTA'.

Chi piÃ¹ di noi amanti del software libero puÃ² sostenere la libertÃ  dell'ITALIA!?

http://www.ammazzatecitutti.org

http://www.ammazzatecitutti.org/17febbraio/appello17febbraio/

Un caldo saluto.

Marco

----------

## cloc3

 *Merk83ita wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi più di noi amanti del software libero può sostenere la libertà  dell'ITALIA!?
> 
> 

 

anche io penso che il software libero abbia un proprio ruolo nel sostegno degli ideali di libertà e di giustizia.

ma non così, bensì con la coerenza e il rispetto rigoroso dei luoghi e delle circostanze. in questo caso, siamo in un forum dedicato.

con tutto il rispetto per l'argomento, chiedo che il topic sia mergiato sotto agli ultraOT.

----------

## Scen

ARGHHHHH!

Sono diventato un veterANO  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Da oggi posso trattare con evidente superiorità tutti gli altri Gentoo Users con N°post <= 999?   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Eh eh eh, a parte gli scherzi, sono felice di questo piccolo traguardo, spero che qualcuno dei miei post sia servito a qualcosa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> ARGHHHHH!
> 
> Sono diventato un veterANO   
> 
> Da oggi posso trattare con evidente superiorità tutti gli altri Gentoo Users con N°post <= 999?    
> ...

 

Non questo!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

Essì che è servito: a manifestare il mio delirio di onnipotenza!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  *SBONK*  :Razz: 

----------

## cagnaluia

PS: è da un bel pacco di tempo che l'attuale LiveCD non viene aggiornato... 2006.1 ---> ???

Si muove qualcosa?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tranquilli stanno preparando il 2007.0 , nuovi live, nuovi stage  :Smile:  be patient

----------

## djinnZ

Più che altro è uno sfogo quindi posto direttamente negli ultra OT, anche se è un problema vecchio dell'open source che chissà perchè tutti vogliono ignorare.

Gennaio 2007, nuova versione dell'entratel, software di uso obbligatorio imposto dall'agenzia delle entrate per adempiere all'obbligo di legge ineludibile dell'invio delle dichiarazioni dei redditi etc.

Già il fatto che si debba usare per forza sotto windozz (od al più mac-os, in passato con gravi incertezze in merito all'assistenza ed alla compatibilità) un programma in java fa capire come vanno le cose ma con l'ultima versione si sono superati, non c'è che dire.

Fino ad ora mi ero rassegnato ad installare con il windozz ed usare il programma da linux quando mi serviva da remoto poi ieri la sorpresa, anche in ambiente MS non voleva saperne di funzionare. Il problema è che funziona solo con la jvm_1.3.1_13 installata e nient'altro (il vecchio mito un pc per ogni singolo compito oppure virtualizzazione/multiboot per chi sa cos'è), visto che avevo tutte le jvm (1.1, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5 e 1.6) aggiornate all'ultima versione disponibile si limitava solo a devastare il supporto con la chiave di autenticazione, lo ho capito dopo una serata di panico e bestemmie (a rovistare nei backup, meno male che li ho messi in automatico), visto che non voleva saperne di andare su nessuno dei computer.

Vero che il java può avere di questi problemi e che sul sito portano la jvm giusta ma una riga per avvisare che era necessaria quella versione specifica la potevano mettere.

Mi chiedo se un'anima pia può indicarmi dove trovare codesta dannata jvm per linux (io non sono riuscito a trovarla) perchè rassegnarmi non rientra nelle mie abitudini.

A questo punto tanto vale fare il punto della situazione:

Invio delle dichiarazioni dei redditi (obbligo per tutti i cittadini):

compilazione: Software proprietario di terze parti o software java gratuito ma solo per M$ e solo per uso personale (ciè se si va da un intermediario questi deve inserire ex novo l'intera dichiarazione).

inoltro: via web (dopo il rilascio dell'autorizzazione) o tramite intermediario (obbligato all'uso di M$/apple, come già detto) ma almeno il sito è compatibile w3.

Faccio notare che le sanzioni per il mancato invio in certi casi sono paurose (sino al 200% dell'importo evaso, perchè non dichiarare ecquvale ad evadere).

Invio dei bilanci:

Compilazione: file pdf con rilasco di licenza adobe compreso nel prezzo (perchè si paga) della smartcard 

Invio: sito accessibile pienamente solo da quel noto browser che non nomino e software propietario per l'invio con l'autentica (esiste un'alternativa ma è assolutamente negata)

Per le aziende che hanno personale dipendente:

INPS:

compilazione: come per le dichiarazioni ma non è software java.

Invio: sempre come sopra ma per inviare è necessario un apposito programma e sempre solo per M$

INAIL (sempre obbligatorio):

denunce annuali:

compilazione: software propietario o programma gratuito che (miracolo!) è rilasciato in java multipiattaforma (che poi lo script di avvio faccia pietà lo lasciamo correre)

invio: non è necessaria autenticazione ma il sito non è pienamente accessibile (tra l'altro usa il vecchio ssh con chiave DES che ovviamente mozilla rigetta di default) per problemi di jscript (la cosa divertente è che il programma è stato rilasciato per linux ma da linux la pagina di download non è accessibile)

altri documenti:

compilazione ed invio via web (che bello): problemi di jscript come al solito, la denucia di infortunio non la si può mandare (problema e relativa soluzione sottoposti due anni fa, è solo l'uso della funzione getdate).

se si lavora nell'ediliza ci sono le casse edili che, dato che non sono propriamente enti pubblici, fanno quello che vogliono e si può solo lavorare da M$.

Per chi lavora in proprio:

agenti di commercio: tempo fa un noto veterano del mondo linux (che non cito) provò a protestare perchè non poteva neanche scaricare i dati ed ovviamente gli hanno risposto picche sottointentendendo che o usava il computer o usava il computer (cosa che fanno anche alcune università con buona pace delle disponibilità economiche dei poveri studenti).

ordini professionali: domande in formato doc, siti inaccessibili senza l'ultima versione del flash (rigorosamente usato solo per gli effetti grafici) etc. bestiario completo dell'incompatibilità.

Mail certificata (necessaria per alcuni ambiti lavorativi): solo per quell'altro noto client di posta che non cito, il cui nome viene spesso storpiato accostandolo al nome volgare dei servizi igienici, non tanto per particolarità del protocollo ma solo perchè ti ci voglio a discutere con l'assitenza al minimo problema se solo subdorano che usi thunderbird ad esempio.

E poi mi si chiede perchè ce l'ho con lo stato (indipendentemente dallo schieramento al governo)... e poi ci chiede perchè linux non si afferma in alcuni settori... ed infine mi chiedo che senso ha discutere il ricorso all'antitrust per il mediaplayer installato di default quando c'è un obbligo di legge (o meglio un obbligo di legge ed una vacazio legis nella disciplina attuativa)...

Non è un tentativo di flaming ma solo ricordare qualcosa che spesso sfugge quindi evitiamo sterili polemiche e se qualcuno può aiutarmi con la jvm grazie in anticipo.

----------

## Scen

Fortunatamente al momento non ho coinvolgimenti diretti con i software/procedure che hai elencato, però ne ero già a conoscenza. Ma all'assurdo non c'è limite: la mia ragazza ha a che fare con Entratel/smartcard ecc. ecc. .... Ovviamente da client Windows, e riscontra ugualmente grossi problemi (NON può aggiornare Adobe Reader alla versione 7, NON può aggiornare Windows XP al Service Pack 2, e altre cose).

Mi unisco al tuo sfogo, effettivamente la situazione è allucinante....  :Confused: 

Che dire... una bella merenda  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mambro

ma ultimamente i server sui cui gira sto forum hanno qualche problema? ogni tanto mi appare un bel "Too many connections. Please try again later."..

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Mi unisco al tuo sfogo, effettivamente la situazione è allucinante....  

 

la più bella è quando si richiede il DURC (certificazione che si è in regola con i pagamenti, che poi vorrebbero trasformare anche in un non si è in contestazione con l'amministrazione). Il sito è dichiarato compatibile solo con quel solito schifo di browser ma io riesco farlo funzionare solo da mozilla. O con le denunce di infortunio che si devono fare per forza con IE ma si possono stampare in modo decente solo con thunderbird.

Non sanno neppure quello che fanno alle volte.

Per non dire del fatto che tutta questa "munnezzologia", come la chiama un mio conoscente, applica controlli di merito piuttosto che formali (il buon vecchio abuso del "non mi piace cosa hai scritto sulla domanda e quindi mi rifiuto di accettarla invece di respingerla" per capirci) con tutti i danni enormi che causa.

Per dirne una l'INAIL qualche anno fa  causa virus e malfunzionamenti vari al passaggio ai nuovi sistemi informatici (indovinate su quale OS) non è riuscita a riscuotere completamente tutti i premi annuali alla scadenza e stanno ancora a tentare di quantificare il danno (parlando di svariati miliardi di euro anche un giorno di ritardo comporta interessi stratosferici) di quel mese di rinvio. Cosa del tutto ignorata dalla stampa, anche quella specializzata (un articoletto il giorno stesso e basta).

Vero che il settore ludico è importante, economicamente parlando, ma il grosso dei soldi che girano nell'ambito dell'informatica in italia è legato alla contabilità e se si obbliga il settore ad usare un solo sistema operativo...

----------

## Scen

Ciao, avrei bisogno di contattare qualche "responsabile" dei Gechi, ho qualche difficoltà nell'iscrizione nel loro sito. Ho provato a contattare via PM il nostro amico Peach, ma non ho ancora ricevuto nessuna risposta.

Chi posso contattare in alternativa a riguardo?

Grazie  :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ciao, avrei bisogno di contattare qualche "responsabile" dei Gechi, ho qualche difficolt`a nell'iscrizione nel loro sito. Ho provato a contattare via PM il nostro amico Peach, ma non ho ancora ricevuto nessuna risposta

 

Ci sono! Mi dev'essere sfuggito il PM. scusa!

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Ciao, avrei bisogno di contattare qualche "responsabile" dei Gechi, ho qualche difficolt`a nell'iscrizione nel loro sito. Ho provato a contattare via PM il nostro amico Peach, ma non ho ancora ricevuto nessuna risposta 
> 
> Ci sono! Mi dev'essere sfuggito il PM. scusa!

 

Ok, ti ho risposto via PM (del forum)!  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok, ti ho risposto via PM (del forum)! 

 

a quanto pare links2 due non apre il link alla inbox del forum.. .dov'e' che faccio il bug report???  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Ok, ti ho risposto via PM (del forum)!  
> 
> a quanto pare links2 due non apre il link alla inbox del forum.. .dov'e' che faccio il bug report??? 

 

non lo fai e ti scrivi la patch a mano   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Scen

Ok, il mio PM diventa un PM  :Laughing: 

Private Message -> Public Message

@Peach:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sono iscritto come socio "simpatizzante", però non mi è arrivata nessuna e-mail (eppure sono sicuro di averla scritta giusta, anche perchè se provo a reiscrivermi mi viene detto che il nome utente e la password sono già utilizzati). 
> 
> Che faccio? Chi contatto? Help me 
> ...

 

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok, il mio PM diventa un PM 
> 
> Private Message -> Public Message
> 
> @Peach:
> ...

 

recentemente e' stato fatto uno spostamento del server e a quanto pare il sistema di mail e' ko e non e' ancora stato segnalato al mantainer. Ti contatto privatamente appena ho la conferma che tutto e' ok. Grazie per la segnalazione.

----------

## djinnZ

Ed a quanto pare M$ ha scampato la megamulta per l'mp3, con una sentenza di assoluzione ancora più allucinogena di quella di condanna.

Non so proprio cosa dire a parte la seconda riga della mia firma.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

Visto che l'abolizione dei costi di ricarica è partita da una petizione online io spero che anche questa serva a far abolire lo scatto alla risposta.

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Visto che l'abolizione dei costi di ricarica è partita da una petizione online io spero che anche questa serva a far abolire lo scatto alla risposta.

 

Grazie della segnalazione!  :Cool: 

Firmato  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Visto che l'abolizione dei costi di ricarica è partita da una petizione online io spero che anche questa serva a far abolire lo scatto alla risposta.

 

E che questa faccia abolire il canone RAI.

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> la più bella è quando si richiede il DURC (certificazione che si è in regola con i pagamenti, che poi vorrebbero trasformare anche in un non si è in contestazione con l'amministrazione). Il sito è dichiarato compatibile solo con quel solito schifo di browser ma io riesco farlo funzionare solo da mozilla.
> 
> Non sanno neppure quello che fanno alle volte.

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  Ok, non dovevo parlare, mi sono portato sfiga da solo ed ora hanno sistemato il sito. Quindi funziona solo con il solito browser DIMM****.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho provato a scrivere la mia solita protesta ma mi è tornata indietro. Fa bene sapere che l'amministrazione è sempre attenta.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

Per chi non li avesse mai visti (e per chi li avesse già visti, può far piacere rivederli  :Wink:  ), vi dò i link a un pò di video dell'incommensurabile STEVE BALLMER, attuale CEO della software house più amata dagli italiani   :Rolling Eyes:  (e non solo... tzè  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Io non so voi, ma mi devo mettere il pannolone ogni volta  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Monkey Dance (I - LOVE - THIS - COMPANY YEAAARRRGHHHHH   :Laughing:  )

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS (il tormentone definitivo)

Monkey Dance+DEVELOPERS Remix (imperdibile, l'autore di questo montaggio è un genio assoluto)

Steve Ballmer vende Windows 1.0 (altro che Wanna Marchi...  :Twisted Evil:  )

Preparate fazzoletti e mutande pulite  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Rispondo in simil-cobol (QUANTO LO ODIO QUESTO LINGUAGGIO MA DEVO VEDERE SE RECUPERO UN DATO DI DIECI ANNI FA E SONO TORNATO ALLE PRESE CON MATUSALEMME  :Twisted Evil:  )

...

20000 COMMON DIVISION

20001 NON C'E' DA FARSI SOTTO A VEDERE UN CICCIONE SUDATO EXCEPT LAST.

30000 PROCEDURE DIVISION

30001 FOR COMMON MOVE "preparate ..." to "preparate il secchio od il sacchetto".

30002 THANKGIVE TO YOU WHILE FOUND THIS AND FOUND "spot win 1.0"

...

ovviamente le maiuscole non sono per urlare ma perchè stò linguaggio dimm**** è quello che è.   :Twisted Evil: 

scherzi a parte ho anche scoperto che questa veniva da un telegiornale

questa che è stata profetica a proposito della biemmevvù del ministro di non ricordo dove...

e se il panzone sembra vanna marchi guardate questo spot

ma soprattutto non mi stanco mai di pubblicizzare John Vanderslice e tra l'altro non è neppure una brutta canzone.

----------

## skypjack

Scen, grazie, i video di cui sopra mi hanno fatto ridere per una giornata intera!!

Un favoloso classico...

----------

## Ic3M4n

hola! domandone:

ma dato che oggi è il primo di aprile tutti i mods sono diventati ninja? ROTFL!

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> hola! domandone:
> 
> ma dato che oggi è il primo di aprile tutti i mods sono diventati ninja? ROTFL!

 

No.......   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora giuro che non ho capito...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> allora giuro che non ho capito...  

 

"Si'"

Era un "NO" ironico quello di prima  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> hola! domandone:
> 
> ma dato che oggi è il primo di aprile tutti i mods sono diventati ninja? ROTFL!

 

I moderatori sono sempre ninja, non solo il primo aprile.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   allora giuro che non ho capito...   
> 
> "Si'"
> 
> Era un "NO" ironico quello di prima   

 

allora visto che oggi non ci sono moderatori si potrebbe scatenare qualche guerra di religione!   :Laughing: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> I moderatori sono sempre ninja, non solo il primo aprile. 

 

beh... non è vero il contrario però   :Wink: 

quindi 

FLAME! FLAME! FLAME! FLAME! FLAME!

SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM!

----------

## Scen

Gli avatar dei nostri mods poi.... SUPERLATIVI  :Laughing:   :Cool:  (@moderators: ma sono stati modificati dagli admin o ve li siete cambiati voi?  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   I moderatori sono sempre ninja, non solo il primo aprile.  
> 
> beh... non è vero il contrario però  
> 
> quindi 
> ...

 

IMHO una cazziata e un ban sono decisamente preferibili al test dal vivo della mia katana (e se il test riesce "dal vivo" sarà un termine deprecato  :Twisted Evil:  ). 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> (@moderators: ma sono stati modificati dagli admin o ve li siete cambiati voi?  )

 

Con perfetta tecnica ninja gli avatar si sono modificati da soli  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

in realta', delusi dal fatto che italia uno non trasmette piu' naruto, si stanno consolando come possono ...

:p

----------

## cloc3

evviva.

----------

## noice

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> evviva.

 

cosa buona e giusta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non per essere il solito rompiscatole ma è una vittoria assai ininfluente.

Tanto in ogni caso la gara sarà bandita in modo da consentire solo ai soliti noti di presentarsi e si finirà sulla solita soluzione proprietaria.

Mentre l'utenza continua ad essere obbligata ad usare quel che dicono loro, come ho già detto.

In più la gara è stata annullata e nessuno paga per l'errore perchè non credo proprio che il tar abbia inoltrato segnalazione alla corte dei conti per il recupero dei danni nei confronti dei responsabili. E rimane sempre in piedi, proprio per il ministrero del lavoro, la spada di damocle della "marca temporale informatica" che se emanata in termini costrittivi (sai che novità, solo che all'obbligo indiretto sarebbe sostituito l'obbligo assoluto ad usare il sistema operativo che dicono loro, e dovrà essere drm, a leggere bene le bozze) costringerebbe ad adire ogni singolo tar (le disposizioni finali sono su base regionale anche se il ministero può emanare direttive).

la strada è ancora tutta in salita.

----------

## djinnZ

per caso sono incappato in questo

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non per essere il solito rompiscatole ma è una vittoria assai ininfluente.
> 
> ...
> 
> la strada è ancora tutta in salita.

 

ma chi lo ha detto che le strade in salita non debbano portare anch'esse da qualche parte?

non sarà una rivoluzione, ma mi pare una vicenda degna di interesse.

prima di tutto, la sentenza 428/07 sancisce esplicitamente e senza spazio di replica il diritto delle Associazioni ad intervenire sui bandi di concorso.

in secondo luogo, vista la mala parata al primo approccio, il Ministero ha ingranato la retromarcia su un affare di ¤ 4.5E6 , forse per evitare che una replica ancora più vessatoria complicasse ulteriormente la faccenda. personalmente, mi sarebbe piaciuto godermi la baruffa fino in fondo.

d'accordo, nessuno ha debellato per sempre i nubbi cronici della tua vignetta (anche perchè sull'affare dell'informatica selvaggia viaggiano interessi torbidi e clientelarismi radicati ben più a fondo della mera ignoranza popolare), ma queste sono cose che muovono le acque ed aprono il dibattito.

il software libero manifesta una volta di più la propria capacità di penetrazione anche nel settore dell'utenza passiva, dove le resistenze appaiono più tenaci ed ardue da rimuovere.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

beh almeno è un inizio... e credo che sarà uno spunto per situazioni simile  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Perdonate la frivolezza (ma il riso fa buon sangue, dicono, o no?  :Wink:  ) :

La vera pubblicità di Windows Vista (WOW)

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Perdonate la frivolezza (ma il riso fa buon sangue, dicono, o no?  ) :
> 
> La vera pubblicità di Windows Vista (WOW)

 

Grande!   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

E' da un pò che gira   :Wink: 

----------

## noice

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Perdonate la frivolezza (ma il riso fa buon sangue, dicono, o no?  ) :
> 
> La vera pubblicità di Windows Vista (WOW)

 

lo voglio  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ps. ieri ho visto per la prima volta winVISTA su un pc..e l'ho formattato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

lol il video è old  :Razz: 

godetevi questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno

e questo: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT6YO30GhmQ

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma chi lo ha detto che le strade in salita non debbano portare anch'esse da qualche parte?
> 
> non sarà una rivoluzione, ma mi pare una vicenda degna di interesse.

 

fin qui siamo d'accordo, se era priva di interesse o non c'erano possibilità non mi curavo di discuterne. Non ti pare?  :Wink: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> prima di tutto, la sentenza 428/07 sancisce esplicitamente e senza spazio di replica il diritto delle Associazioni ad intervenire sui bandi di concorso.

 

Non è affatto una novità il problema è che ci sono ancora uffici legali nella PA che sono fermi agli anni '70 e continuano a produrre inutilmente l'eccezione (ometto l'ironia sul fatto che è uno sporco modo per introdurre vizi e possibilità di appello successive, nella mentalità del portare sempre le opposizioni sino all'ultimo grado di giudizio etc.).

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in secondo luogo, vista la mala parata al primo approccio, il Ministero ha ingranato la retromarcia su un affare di ¤ 4.5E6 , forse per evitare che una replica ancora più vessatoria complicasse ulteriormente la faccenda. personalmente, mi sarebbe piaciuto godermi la baruffa fino in fondo.

 

e qui sta il problema. Il CNIPA ha espresso un parere sballato che "in quanto non vincolante" secondo il giudice lo esime dalla responsabilità nell'emissione di un atto errato da parte dell'amministrazione. Quindi i soliti noti continuano a rimanere impuniti.

La vittoria sarebbe stata completa se la sentenza avesse compreso una segnalazione alla corte dei conti per la determinazione delle responsabilità in capo a chi aveva espresso un parere infondato e chi lo aveva adottato senza verificarne la legittimità, adebbitando ai funzionari responsabili le spese processuali e le spese amministrative derivanti dall'annullamento della gara. Purtroppo non è stato preventivamente richiesto un provvedimento di autotutela, tra l'altro.

Finchè non si inizia a farla pagare a questa gente contineranno sempre ad imporre quel che gli pare. D'accordo nello specifico era un appalto per acquisto ma se fosse stato per sviluppo ti pare che l'aggiudicatario restituiva gli stati di avanzamento già riscossi? Se nel frattempo il giudice non emetteva una istanza di tutela (possibile) l'istruttoria andava avanti ed una volta annullata chi se la era aggiudicata poteva sempre chiedere i danni.

Il problema con la pubblica amministrazione non è tanto che deve usare linux ma che deve produrre software open source e non deve imporre ai cittadini ed alle imprese cosa fare. Ma mi pare che scioccamente si stia pensando solo ad imporre linux come base ma sempre in mano ai soliti tre o quattro grandi gruppi con i risultati scadenti che siamo abituati a vedere. Tanto se l'appalto è solo per le aziende sopra una certa dimensione si presenteranno sempre e soltanto gli stessi e la fornitura sarà sempre la stessa.

E quando applicheranno la marca telematica ai cedolini il cnipa "suggerirà" impunemente di adottare una soluzione che costringa tutta italia a fare le paghe con windozz e se vorranno opporsi non dovranno fare un ricorso ma ventidue (presso 21 differenti tribunali amministrativi, ognuno autonomo nelle decisioni). Oppure domani si potrebbe decidere di dare corso al decreto Urbani (perchè i massimi asini di ogni legislatura hanno sempre un cognome che finisce in "ani" o comunque e sempre con la lettera "i"?), faccio notare che le specifiche non sono mai state emanate e rimane la possibilità di imporre l'uso di un formato e di un supporto specifico, quindi possono imporre che tutti i server web italiani siano implementati con uno specifico sistema operativo (quale che sia). Fai causa, la vinci, ma nel frattempo tutta Italia usa quel che dicono loro e sono tranquilli che anche se hanno sbagliato non pagano. il giorno dopo se ne inventano un'altra.

La PA ha imposto come ho già detto in post precedente a tutti i professionisti e gli operatori dell'area contabile e fiscale l'uso di windows. Mettiamo che qualcuno si decida a fare causa e vinca (ma con le casse, i fondi integrativi e gli enti privatistici non la spunta di certo). A parte la vittoria morale quanti anni saranno necessari perchè cambi qualcosa? Almeno cinque, poi chi ha windozz potrà pensare di passare ad un altro sistema.

Conta pure che la tendenza attuale è se non fai quel che dice l'amministrazione, non paghi tutte le tasse (una cosa è evadere altro è rifiutarsi di pagarle perchè le si ritiene inique od infondate, ma finisce sempre tutto assieme) e non gli comunichi solo quel che vuole le sia comunicato, non puoi lavorare ed hai un quadro più completo.

Almeno è un inizio, in questo sono d'accordo con te. Ma la strada resta in salita, e pure ripida.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> d'accordo, nessuno ha debellato per sempre i nubbi cronici della tua vignetta

 

Non c'èntra nulla con il discorso la ho solo segnalata perchè potrebbe tornare utile per sfottere qualche conoscente imbranato.

----------

## cloc3

 :Idea:  Fioroni in Turchia.

----------

## Scen

/me vede il suo nome evidenziato in rosso nell'elenco degli utenti presenti nel forum, e si trasforma in un grasso babbuino sudato saltellando ed urlando continuamente

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS ....

Ok, la smetto  :Rolling Eyes: 

Portate pazienza per l'euforia, ma era un bel pò che si stavo dietro  :Razz: 

Ora vado a divertirmi incasinando il CVS di Gentoo...ehm.....  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> /me vede il suo nome evidenziato in rosso nell'elenco degli utenti presenti nel forum, e si trasforma in un grasso babbuino sudato saltellando ed urlando continuamente

 

Complimenti  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## riverdragon

Visto che sei di padova capirai *Quote:*   

> Braooo,
> 
> te sì sta' braooo,
> 
> te sì sta' brao però va' in...

   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Visto che sei di padova capirai *Quote:*   Braooo,
> 
> te sì sta' braooo,
> 
> te sì sta' brao però va' in...  

 

LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

ci voleva proprio, visto la recente "moria". Complimenti

----------

## Scen

Per ora cercherò di dare una mano nelle traduzioni italiane della documentazione, spero prossimamente di entrare nella "cupola" degli ebuild maintainers  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

col rosso sotto fai pure più Scen...

cazzate a parte, complimenti e buon lavoro.

----------

## gutter

 *Scen wrote:*   

> *

 

E bravo Scen.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> [omissis]

 

congratulazioni

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> /me vede il suo nome evidenziato in rosso nell'elenco degli utenti presenti nel forum, e si trasforma in un grasso babbuino sudato saltellando ed urlando continuamente

 

/me si gongola e pallonzola pensando nuovo malcapitato cui recapitare suoi cento bagghetti sordidi e inconsistenti

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

buon lavoro ...

----------

## djinnZ

quoto pienamente clock3. Ne ho giusto uno tra le mani...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

azzz......  :Razz:   :Cool: 

Per fortuna che per ora non ho poteri sul Portage Tree  :Wink: 

A.A.A. Accettasi solamente lamentele riguardanti la traduzione in italiano della Documentazione  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## comio

buon lavoro!

dato che sei dentro... che si dici a proposito del nuovo regolamento sociale?

ciao

----------

## makoomba

 *Scen wrote:*   

> A.A.A. Accettasi solamente lamentele riguardanti la traduzione in italiano della Documentazione 

 

un ghezzo... stiamo già riscrivendo le linee guida del forum italiano 

 *Quote:*   

> 1 - prima di postare, chiedete a Scen, che lui developpa.
> 
> di seguito i suoi contatti:
> 
> PM
> ...

 

----------

## Scen

@comio: ci sono dentro da troppo poco, praticamente ne so quanto voi   :Razz: 

@makoomba: tzè, [MANIE DI POTERE=ON]attento che un giorno potresti pentirtene  :Twisted Evil:  [/MANIE DI POTERE=OFF]  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un ghezzo... stiamo già riscrivendo le linee guida del forum italiano 
> 
>  *Quote:*   1 - prima di postare, chiedete a Scen, che lui developpa.
> ...

 

ottima iniziativa. ho appena telefonato a Scen per chiedere a chi destinare il cinque per mille e lui rapidamente, mi ha indicato i meravigliosi pdf dell'Agenzia delle entrate.

li sto spulciando affannosamente per cercare una associazione connessa al software libero.

... in attesa che Scen (come ha promesso) mi richiami per darmi suggerimenti più precisi.

A voi, che cosa ha consigliato?

EDIT: ho modificato il link, che era sbagliato.

... ps: già che ci sono, vorrei rimarcare che questo ot non è solo uno scherzo. molte onlus sono addirittura associazioni sportive. ve ne sarà qualcuna,decentemente qualificata, che si occupa di SO?

----------

## Scen

Ahhh che simpatici questi Gentoo Users....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Agli altri ho fornito le mie coordinate bancarie, si accettano bonifici/donazioni per supportare il mio nuovo intensissimo/faticosissimo/frustante compito  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> li sto spulciando affannosamente per cercare una associazione connessa al software libero.

 

 :Shocked:  (da specialista del settore, ovviamente)

detta la mia cattiveria ti consiglio http://www.5-per-mille.it per segnalare quello che dovessi trovare (o per screditare gli eventuali furbi, ci sono, ci sono)

Sarebbe interessante bersagliare FSF per convincerli a mettersi anche loro nell'elenco.

@drittzt & @scen: non sarebbe il caso di proporlo anche alla fondazione gentoo? Ho scritto alla fondazione ed ero quasi tentato di aprire un bug a tal fine ma ho paura che lo prendano per uno scherzo. Già che mi trovo oggi ci ho riprovato. Per quest'anno è andata ma per il prossimo potrebbe essere un bene pensarci (in ogni caso un paio di mesetti di tempo ci vogliono)

----------

## djinnZ

non c'entra niente ma http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1957615

/me tanto invidioso dei crucchi  :Evil or Very Mad: 

/me rode immensamente   :Evil or Very Mad: 

e noi Rodotà prima e poi Pizzetti che pensa a se sia lecito scattare foto alle veline...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mrfree

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sarebbe interessante bersagliare FSF per convincerli a mettersi anche loro nell'elenco.

 

Durante la scorsa dichiarazione dei redditi mandai un'email a Stefano Maffulli (Presidente della Sezione Italiana della FSF-Europe) per chiedere come mai non fosse possibile destinare il 5-per-mille alla FSF, mi ha celermente e gentilmente risposto che stanno lavorando per adeguare lo statuto. Quindi verosimilmente nei prossimi anni sarà possibile fare questo tipo di donazioni anche in Italia... speriamo già dal prossimo "unico"  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Durante la scorsa dichiarazione dei redditi mandai un'email a Stefano Maffulli (Presidente della Sezione Italiana della FSF-Europe) per chiedere come mai non fosse possibile destinare il 5-per-mille alla FSF, mi ha celermente e gentilmente risposto che stanno lavorando per adeguare lo statuto.

 

Da quando era stata ventilata la possibilità di destinare il 5 per mille e si parlava di sola deducibilità delle donazioni ad enti di ricerca devono adeguare lo statuto...  :Twisted Evil: 

Per questo suggerivo di "rompergli le tasche".

In ogni caso l'unica possibilità attuale è la fondazione Minosse che collateralmente (e senza specificare in quale misura, ovviamente   :Confused:  ) finanzierebbe un progetto open source per l'e-learning o la videoconferenza non mi ricordo.

Certo c'è il rischio che i soldi richiamino nel mondo dell'open source i professionisti del settore della carità (forse è più di quello che hanno paura e Maffulli&C, non sono tipi da fare le cose alla leggera, semmai esagerano all'opposto).

Ma di certo, per parlare di cose più vicine, se è possibile che rientri l'associazione scacchistica (con tutto il rispetto per gli scacchi ma cosa c'entra con l'utilità sociale non arrivo a capirlo) e certe associazioni ecclesiastiche (ribadisco ecclesiantiche non religiose, chi capisce capisce) una distribuzione dovrebbe avere senza problemi i requisiti.

In ogni caso anche per quest'anno è andata.

----------

## gutter

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> ... speriamo già dal prossimo "unico" 

 

Speriamo si diano una mossa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Complimentoni Scen  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Complimentoni Scen 

 

Troppo gentili tutti quanti  :Embarassed: 

Anzi, siccome sono sporco, cattivo ed antipatico, vi preannuncio che, appena mi sono organizzato, romperò le balle qui nel forum per raccogliere un pò di schiavi per la traduzione massiva di tutta la documentazione Gentoo mancante  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

(e il post verrà messo sticky in secula seculorum [inserire risata diabolica/satanica a piacimento])

 :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   Complimentoni Scen  
> 
> Troppo gentili tutti quanti 
> 
> Anzi, siccome sono sporco, cattivo ed antipatico, vi preannuncio che, appena mi sono organizzato, romperò le balle qui nel forum per raccogliere un pò di schiavi per la traduzione massiva di tutta la documentazione Gentoo mancante      
> ...

 

Mi aggiungo a tutti coloro che ti hanno già fatto i Complimenti.    

Complimenti   davvero.      :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

Oggi mi laureo...  Speriamo bene   :Confused: 

Ps. ingegneria delle tlc

----------

## Onip

giù il cappello....

----------

## GuN_jAcK

anvedi un'altro uomo dotto fra noi ^_^

----------

## topper_harley

A Natale ho prosciugato i miei risparmi per regalare a mia moglie un meraviglioso macbook.

In questi giorni e' stata assunta in uno studio che le mette a disposizione una licenza di Autocad, ma esige l'uso di questo software.

Credo che esista piu' di un modo per poter utilizzare Autocad su un mac-intel (dual-boot, virtualizzazione, emulazione...?) ma mi domandavo se qualcuno potesse consigliarmi la soluzione piu' appropriata, tenendo anche conto del fatto che la macchina in questione dispone di 2gb di ram.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

teoricamente sui macintel non dovrebbe girare pure Windooze? avevo letto che era possibile.. al limite ripieghi sulla virutalizzazione che va da dio... te lo dico per esperienza personale  :Smile: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> teoricamente sui macintel non dovrebbe girare pure Windooze? avevo letto che era possibile.. al limite ripieghi sulla virutalizzazione che va da dio... te lo dico per esperienza personale 

 

Il dual boot con Windows mi e' stato detto che e' possibile a patto di usare bootcamp.

Il discorso della virtualizzazione mi interessa di piu' in quanto tutto l'altro software che le ooccorre e' installato in osX, e quindi potrebbe usarlo contemporaneamente.

Quale software mi consigli per la virtualizzazione?

----------

## riverdragon

"Parallels desktop" mi sembra che sia il nome dell'applicazione di virtualizzazione.

----------

## topper_harley

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> "Parallels desktop" mi sembra che sia il nome dell'applicazione di virtualizzazione.

 

Parallels Desktop costa 79.99 + il costo della licenza di Windows, adesso provo la versione trial, se ne vale la pena lo acquisto.

----------

## CarloJekko

Una cosa non capisco... ma è una virualizzazione? Simile a vmware ?

oppure è winzozz che gira nativamente sul mactel?

----------

## comio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Una cosa non capisco... ma è una virualizzazione? Simile a vmware ?
> 
> oppure è winzozz che gira nativamente sul mactel?

 

è molto simile a vmware come prodotto. Feature interessante è il poter "staccare" le finestre e renderle indipendenti (penso che usi RDP per fare questo).

ciao

luigi

----------

## CarloJekko

So che può sembrare inutile... ma visto su http://www.kde-it.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=108&Itemid=1 l'intervista a Sebastian Trüg?

 *Sebastian Trüg wrote:*   

> Che distribuzione usi ora? Perché?
> 
> Sul mio portatile c'è Mandriva Cooker e non solo perché mi pagano. Funziona perfettamente e la uso visto che gli RPM vanno e non conosco nulla di più piacevole di urpmi (lo strumento di installazione degli RPM). La macchina grande che uso a casa ha installato invece Gentoo perché mi piace avere le cose compilate e un sistema ottimizzato.

 

----------

## cloc3

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> visto su http://www.kde-it.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=108&Itemid=1 l'intervista a Sebastian Trüg?
> 
> 

 

grazie a k3b, ho imparato questo.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

ma a 300 messaggi si "passa di grado" ??? (scusate, ma ero troppo impaziente ....)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> ma a 300 messaggi si "passa di grado" ??? (scusate, ma ero troppo impaziente ....) 

 

Tutto scritto nelle F.A.Q. del Forum  :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> grazie a k3b, ho imparato questo.

 

Uhm.. e perchè "grazie" a k3b? Forse perchè ti da(va) problemi di funzionamento?  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   grazie a k3b, ho imparato questo. 
> 
> Uhm.. e perchè "grazie" a k3b? Forse perchè ti da(va) problemi di funzionamento? 

 

in verità, la mia battuta era ingenerosa.

lo stesso sviluppatore spiega di lavorare e aver lavorato a lungo su k3b a tempo perso. e dunque il suo è un lavoro decisamente considerevole.

all'inizio preferivo xcdroast, che ha un'interfaccia più asciutta e ( a mio parere) più comprensibile.

k3b mi sembrava il classico programma in stile windows, costruito per l'utente che non pensa.

quando leggevo il corrispondente in linea di comando dei clic su k3b, innorridivo per le complicazioni superflue.

in quel periodo, poi, k3b obbligava a pasticciare con i permessi dei dispositivi, cosa del tutto inutile da linea di comando.

quando xcdroast ha arrestato il proprio sviluppo (non sono se, attualmente, sia ripreso), per problemi con i kernel >2.6.8, ho preferito prendere la via della completa indipendenza dalla grafica.

adesso so masterizzare solo con il link di fedeliallalinea sotto il naso  :Smile:  .

----------

## GuN_jAcK

lol ... sarò viziato ma k3b mi permette di fare tutto senza problemi  :Smile:  ammetto ke non mi dispiace affatto...

----------

## mambro

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quando xcdroast ha arrestato il proprio sviluppo (non sono se, attualmente, sia ripreso), per problemi con i kernel >2.6.8, ho preferito prendere la via della completa indipendenza dalla grafica.
> 
> adesso so masterizzare solo con il link di fedeliallalinea sotto il naso  .

 

Hai mai provato brasero?

----------

## comio

Unitemi alla mia incazzatura: mi hanno aperto a mo' di scatoletta la mia punto SX vecchia serie! Qualcuno ha una portiera anteriore lato guida?

Ora assumente che i simboli seguenti siano imprecazioni: Xrfwe rtwqerqjewrteqrut ehrt jert jkertkj erkt kherthk erkhjt kehjrktjherkht kherkj terkjtkrjehkhtreh tjekrktjherkjth kerther jhtqarehgt qwahgf<hbsdf<znsbdc< fawe rqwer qwr 23ewsifasjfajkrqjrewtqtqt  t retq tq ert qer tq tqert.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

La portiera anteriore lato guida della mia punto serve a me ... ma ti sono vicino nel dolore, nella sofferenza e nelle imprecazioni  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

comio, che un eventuale essere superiore possa riempire le mutande dello scassinatore (e di quel maledetto che qualche anno fa violentò la mia ex-fedele Peugeot 106) con istrici affette dal morbo di parkinson   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mrfree

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ora assumente che i simboli seguenti siano imprecazioni: Xrfwe rtwqerqjewrteqrut ehrt jert jkertkj erkt kherthk erkhjt kehjrktjherkht kherkj terkjtkrjehkhtreh tjekrktjherkjth kerther jhtqarehgt qwahgf<hbsdf<znsbdc< fawe rqwer qwr 23ewsifasjfajkrqjrewtqtqt  t retq tq ert qer tq tqert.

 

Aaaa-m-eeeee-n!

----------

## mambro

 *comio wrote:*   

> Unitemi alla mia incazzatura: mi hanno aperto a mo' di scatoletta la mia punto SX vecchia serie! Qualcuno ha una portiera anteriore lato guida?
> 
> luigi

 

Un anno fa è successo anche alla mia vecchia punto, ti sono vicino   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *comio wrote:*   

> imprecazioni: Xrfwe rtwqerqjewrteqrut ehrt jert jkertkj erkt kherthk erkhjt kehjrktjherkht kherkj terkjtkrjehkhtreh tjekrktjherkjth kerther jhtqarehgt qwahgf<hbsdf<znsbdc< fawe rqwer qwr 23ewsifasjfajkrqjrewtqtqt  t retq tq ert qer tq tqert.

 

Due anni fa hanno provato il giochetto della portiera con la mia vecchia xantia per fregarmi l'autoradio (valore 30/40 euro).

Sulla "uno" e sulla "punto" prima seria, non ricordo su quali altre, il giochetto serve per aprire la macchina, pieghi leggermente il bordo superiore, spigni verso l'alto la portiera e la macchina è aperta. Ovviamente se non si è abili il vetro finisce in frantumi e la portiera viene piegata troppo (in realtà se non hanno superato un algolo di 30° ti consiglio di cambiare carrozziere, la si ripara) senza neppure aprire la macchina.

@scen: con la pegeut (o con la citroen , wv, bmv, audi etc) è il classico esempio: la serratura non consente, la carrozzeria in quel punto è più pesante e l'unico effetto è fare un danno ma vaglielo a spiegare...

A parte esserti vicino nelle bestemmie (stavo quasi per battere il mio record personale) ti consiglio di fare attenzione, se era parcheggiata al solito posto è possibile che la abbiano "puntata".

----------

## Kernel78

A me una volta sulla mia fedele punto hanno fatto saltare il blocco della serratura con un cacciavite, sono entrati e hanno lasciato l'autoradio, il cellulare, la borsa di una mia amica e le monete per l'autostrada.

Sono entrati di sicuro perchè da dentro hanno aperto anche l'altra portiera ... ma l'unica cosa che mi è stata fregata è la cifra di 300.000 lire dal carrozziere  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ormai le auto valgono più del doppio come ricambi. Si vede che stavano per fregarla e poi hanno dovuto rinunciare. Se ti prendono l'autoradio o gli spiccioli è l'opera di uno sballato (od anche un semplice sfregio mascherato da tentativo di furto, nel caso della portiera piegata).

Tanto finchè ogni produttore, senza eccezioni, insiste nel lasciare sempre un qualche dettaglio vulnerabile e la fiat si impegna per essere la peggiore... (la vecchia croma che mi fregarono aveva un bell'antifurto integrato ma, lo ho scoperto dopo averla "persa", bastava estrarre le due frecce anteriori e cortocircuitarle per disattivarlo). Gli antifurti satellitari si fregano con un disturbatore o caricando la macchina su un camion, l'unico sistema economicissimo era sulla vecchia panda che aveva il giunto cardanico dello sterzo a vista, ci mettevi dentro un comune lucchetto antiscasso (dopo aver girato tutte le ruote di traverso) ed era impossibile muoverla senza carro attrezzi (ho un amico che si è fatto aprire il pianale della golf per fare lo stesso ma il volante regolabile in altezza prevede il giunto in una posizione troppo accessibile).

----------

## randomaze

L'ho sempre detto io che M$ fa male.

----------

## comio

Il sig. Reiser pare che sia stato scagionato. A quanto pare un suo ex amico ha confessato di aver ucciso Nina (moglie di Reiser) oltre ad altre 8 persone...

un blog

Good news for reiser4...

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

 *comio wrote:*   

> Il sig. Reiser pare che sia stato scagionato. A quanto pare un suo ex amico ha confessato di aver ucciso Nina (moglie di Reiser) oltre ad altre 8 persone...
> 
> un blog
> 
> Good news for reiser4...

 

un po' meno good per Nina e per le altre 8 persone ...

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un po' meno good per Nina e per le altre 8 persone ...

 

Ovviamente rispetto per le vittime.

edit. Quanto pare l'amico ha confessato l'uccisione di 8 persone ma non l'uccisione di Nina, che però è stata una sua ex.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

sono felice che almeno lo svilippo di reiser contiui...staremo a vedere...

ma non l'aveva venduta la namesys hanz?

----------

## comio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> sono felice che almeno lo svilippo di reiser contiui...staremo a vedere...
> 
> ma non l'aveva venduta la namesys hanz?

 

Solo che un progetto opensource funziona quando:

ha una comunità di utenti

la comunità di sviluppattori ha una sovrapposizione significativa con quella di utenti

ha un leader benevolo

Dato che in questo caso penso che manchi il leader... o fanno una fondazione per sopperire (o società mecenate) oppure il progetto muore.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

 *comio wrote:*   

> ha un leader benevolo
> 
> Dato che in questo caso penso che manchi il leader... o fanno una fondazione per sopperire (o società mecenate) oppure il progetto muore.
> 
> 

 

Non sarà un assassino ma definire benevolo un tizio spocchioso e irritante come reiser ... secondo me alla polizia è dispiaciuto molto doverlo rilasciare  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

money money money.

----------

## djinnZ

Non so come stanno le cose ma al telegiornale hanno aggiunto uno zero, che poi è più o meno il 50% di quanto hanno ricavato dalle varie operazioni di licenze, uso forzato (e-governement del piffero, fisco telematico del cavolo etc.).

Mi piace l'idea. E continuo a sperare che si siano fatti pagare perchè l'altenativa mi spaventa ancora di più.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> money money money.

 

sta scritto che...

microsoft eroga SOLDI... (pochi, ma soldi).

associazione software libero eroga SERVIZI... quantificabili in soldi... (ma chi li ha quantificati? l'associazione per caso?) hahaha

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> microsoft eroga SOLDI... (pochi, ma soldi).

 

Non pochi ma molti di meno.

Leggo sul protocollo d'intesa:

 *Quote:*   

> Al fine di realizzare quanto sopra indicato, Microsoft si rende disponibile a finanziare, per un periodo di tre anni, ciascuno dei tre Centri per l'Innovazione, attraverso l'erogazione di fondi e la messa a disposizione, anche tramite terze parti, sulla base delle necessità specifiche di prodotti hardware, software, servizi di supporto tecnico, attività formative, materiale didattico nonché il coinvolgimento di personale, per un impegno complessivo dell'ordine di 1.000.000 di dollari in tre anni.

 

Quindi:

- Elimina i costi di licenza di Vista, Office e Visual Studio

- Elimina i costi di licenza di un paio di Windows Server, IIS e SQLServer. 

- Elimina i costi per il "supporto tecnico" delle suddette macchine. Fornito da terze parti perché M$ non si sporca le mani

- Elimina i corsi di formazione per le succitate tecnologie (innovative, of course)

- Elimina un pò di abbonamenti MSDN (il <<materiale didattico>>)

- Ri-elimina i costi di licenza sul software (sai, tra due anni usciranno le versioni aggiornate)

Ora, se hai eliminato tutto quanto citato sopra scopri che con i soldi rimanenti dovresti a malapena riuscire a pagare (in nero) la donna delle pulizie.

In cambio però hai il tuo nome in questi "centri di innovazione" (cos' la gente pensa che M$ faccia veramente qualcosa di innovativo....), piena visibilità su tutti i telegiornali e puoi sbandierare che vai d'accordo con n+1 nazioni.

----------

## randomaze

Roberto Moreno si é qualificato alla 500 Miglia di Indianapolis, portando questa macchina a oltre 220 Miglia all'ora.

...altro che TuxRacer  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Dece

Mitico!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Sarebbe da fare qualcosa di simile anche per la MotoGp   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

Dato che M$ non riesce a pubblicare l'elenco 235 brevetti perché non riuscirebbe a gestire l'enorme mole di dati generata un gruppo di volenterosi ha dato via al progetto Microsoft@home.

Speriamo che l'ebuild arrivi presto....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## topper_harley

[super off topic]

Attorno al 20 Gennaio 2008 diventero' papa'   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[/super off topic]

----------

## Onip

compliments, giù il cappello   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> [super off topic]
> 
> Attorno al 20 Gennaio 2008 diventero' papa'     
> 
> [/super off topic]

 

Io invece dovrei diventare padre di una splendida bambina intorno al 30 settembre 2007  :Cool: 

In ogni caso auguri a te e a ogni futuro genitore (e visto che sono buono estendo gli auguri anche a quelli che sono già genitori  :Laughing:  )

----------

## topper_harley

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io invece dovrei diventare padre di una splendida bambina intorno al 30 settembre 2007 
> 
> 

 

Auguri anche a te   :Cool: 

Mi farai sapere come ci si sente  :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

Complimenti vivissimi ad entrambi  :Cool: 

Mi raccomando, il primo pupazzo che regalerete al pargolo dovrà essere un bel pinguinone morbido e simpatico (così già lo mettere sulla retta via)!  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che battezzo (non come padrino, in chiesa non ci entro troppo facilmente) il nipotino la settimana prossima mi aggiungo alle felicitazioni.

Quanto al come ci si sente mi basta pensare che quando il fratellino passa per casa è così stravolto che molla il pargolo ai nonni e se ne va a dormire, neanche al cinema ce la fa ad andare.

In genere i neogenitori ho imparato a riconoscerli dalle occhiaie e dal portamento dinoccolato.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Mi raccomando, il primo pupazzo che regalerete al pargolo dovrà essere un bel pinguinone morbido e simpatico (così già lo mettere sulla retta via)!  

 

Mi sembra decisamente una buona idea  :Wink: 

Complimenti ai due  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> [super off topic]
> 
> Attorno al 20 Gennaio 2008 diventero' papa'     
> 
> [/super off topic]

 

Complimenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

bravo topper_.

adesso puoi pubblicare il primo video del neonato su youTube e vedertelo con gnash su firefox.

e il piccolo sarà completamente felice quando babbo ci riuscirà anche con konqueror.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

alla gentile attenzione

----------

## CarloJekko

Questo è il post  che mi ha fatto più sbellicare dalle risate da quando sono qui nel forum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Il sig. Reiser pare che sia stato scagionato. A quanto pare un suo ex amico ha confessato di aver ucciso Nina (moglie di Reiser) oltre ad altre 8 persone...
> 
> un blog
> 
> Good news for reiser4... 
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

So che in questo modo gli faccio una pubblicità che IMHO non si meriterebbe, però stavolta non riesco a fare finta di niente:

http://www.salvatore-aranzulla.com/linux-e-la-nostalgia-del-passato-500.html

 :Shocked: 

Mio Dio, come si può essere così succubi e schiavi di una multinazionale?  :Sad: 

(e come lui ce ne sono tanti che la pensano alla stessa maniera)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> So che in questo modo gli faccio una pubblicità che IMHO non si meriterebbe, però stavolta non riesco a fare finta di niente:
> 
> http://www.salvatore-aranzulla.com/linux-e-la-nostalgia-del-passato-500.html
> 
> Mio Dio, come si può essere così succubi e schiavi di una multinazionale? 
> ...

 

Se ti impegni forse riesci a trovare anche qualche suo post più vecchio  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte io lo manderei al confino solo per essersi permesso di sostenere che la comunità linux sia attaccata al passato ... peccato non ci siano più le mezze stagioni  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Mi fa molto piacere.

Se non mi sbaglio (ma con i nomi non ci piglio, mi sono basato più che altro sullo scadente italiano) deve aver postato qualcosa di specifico anche contro OOo su una rivista da parassiti sociali (leggi del sindacato docenti di mia madre) di fantozziana memoria qualche tempo fa. Ad una lettera di risposta che lamentava l'assoluta gratuità delle affermazioni rispondeva che aveva "provato ad importare un semplice folgio di calcolo di excel con importazione dati da AS/400"  :Shocked:   e non aveva funzionato".

A suo tempo ho letto simili idiozie (si vede che il tizio non conosce linux o avrà visto una debian 2.0 al più) contro unix (o contro ms-dos) in confronto a sistemi più validi e collaudati (e solo chi ha usato un Imos V o un VMS o peggio un OS"/36"/"/400" può capire di quali perversioni stiamo parlando).

Oppure posso ricordare un articolo di PC-Prof (motivo per il quale non lo ho più neppure letto "a scrocco" se mi capita tra le mani) dove veniva denigrato quel'antiquanto, insicuro e poco performante dinosauro di X e si auspicava che linux se ne liberasse per passare ad una architettura più moderna sul modello di mac-os (non era ancora uscito il 9) o windows. Detto da uno che lavorava su amiga-OS...

Di quando in quando spunta sempre fuori un imbecille che cerca di attirare l'attenzione denigrando senza fondamento qualcosa che è in via di piena diffusione.

Rimando alla mia signature (le solite prime due righe) per ogni commento.

----------

## Kernel78

Diciamo che condivido quasi tutto quello che hai scritto ...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> deve aver postato qualcosa di specifico anche contro OOo su una rivista per parassiti sociali (leggi docenti)

 

Mia moglie è una docente e a leggere questo ammetto di aver qualche problema nel trattenermi dal risponderti male.

Cerchiamo di evitare insulti diretti ad una categoria, grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

Non so perchè se mi si blocca l'invio (causa timeout della connessione) e riprendo il post con un [alt]+[<-] e [alt]+[->] mi saltano dei pezzi di testo (in genere l'ultimo modificato). Con firefox sia su win  che su linux.

Per dire una rivista che solo una insegnante in pensione (pensionato=parassita sociale da eliminare, tratto da "Fantozzi va in pensione") può pensare di leggere.

Nervosetti...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non so perchè se mi si blocca l'invio (causa timeout della connessione) e riprendo il post con un [alt]+[<-] e [alt]+[->] mi saltano dei pezzi di testo (in genere l'ultimo modificato). Con firefox sia su win  che su linux.
> 
> Per dire una rivista che solo una insegnante in pensione (pensionato=parassita sociale da eliminare, tratto da "Fantozzi va in pensione") può pensare di leggere.
> 
> Nervosetti... 

 

Mia moglie è incinta e io sono diventato iperprotettivo ...

----------

## makoomba

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Mia moglie è incinta e io sono diventato iperprotettivo ...

 

c'è un microkernel in arrivo allora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> c'è un microkernel in arrivo allora 

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

Grande, Tanenbaum ne sarà felice  :Wink: 

P.S. A parte le battutacce da bettola, Kernel78, faccio a te e alla tua compagna tutti i miei auguri, e mi raccomando il pinguinone morbidoso nella culla con sopra la giostrina rotante/carillon con i puppazzetti di Linus, Stallman, Gates e Ballmer che svolazzano!  :Wink:   :Wink:  (così il pargolo avrà da subito le idee chiare  :Razz:  )

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Mia moglie è incinta e io sono diventato iperprotettivo ...

 

diciamo che il grado di esaurimento nervoso dei padri in pectore segue una curva esponenziale. 

Mio fratello a sei mesi dal lieto evento era da abbattere a due si è autoneutralizzato.  :Cool: 

se non erro ci sei quasi... alla frutta.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

In ogni caso il pinguinone te lo sconsiglio (ho dato uno sguardo per il mio nipotino e c'è poco materiale affidabile, in più è una soddisfazione per i genitori ma il bambino non se ne rende conto e visto che i colori sono poco vivaci ne sarà relativamente poco attratto) per quando avrà 8/10 mesi invece c'è un pinguino animato in plastica che è molto più igienico (e così sono gia quasi aposto per natale) e se riesci a trovarlo c'è un pupazzetto in peluche, da bagno, a forma di pinguino.

In ogni caso attendo sempre spiegazione per gli input persi.

Mettiamo che voglia rispondere con la frase:

"ogni volta che scrivo un post mi salta un pezzo"

che correggo (sempre prima di finire il post e dopo essere passato ad altro programma od anche ad altro tab/finestra) in

"ogni volta che scrivo un post e mi scade la sessione mi salta un pezzo"

che poi completo, sempre dopo i soliti giretti, in

"ogni volta che scrivo un post e mi scade la sessione mi salta un pezzo del testo".

Visto che ho il viziaccio di aprire le risposte e completarle dopo diverso tempo quando clicco (come odio stà parola, quasi più della "chiocciola") su invia mi dice che la sessione è scaduta. Allora torno indietro due volte, vado avanti e mi ritrovo nelle pagina di editing. A questo punto, spesso ma non sempre, il testo è "ogni volta che scrivo un post mi salta un pezzo" o "ogni volta che scrivo un post e mi scade la sessione mi salta un pezzo".

L'ultima modifica viene sempre persa, ma non riesco a trovare alcuna ragione plausibile di questo comportamento.

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Mia moglie è incinta e io sono diventato iperprotettivo ... 
> 
> c'è un microkernel in arrivo allora 

 

LOL

microkernel è anche femminile ? (chi ha orecchie per intendere ...)

P.S. il termine è al 30 settembre, valutate voi il mio livello di fusione  :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   Mia moglie ï¿½ incinta e io sono diventato iperprotettivo ... 
> 
> c'ï¿½ un microkernel in arrivo allora  
> 
> LOL
> ...

 

Auguroni!

la comunitÃ  si espande!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> il termine è al 30 settembre, valutate voi il mio livello di fusione 

 

Ok. Per la mia esperienza (essendo l'unico testardamente single tra amici e parentame mi becco gli sfoghi della comunità) sei arrivato. Tra qualche giorno i tuoi nervi crolleranno del tutto e dovresti calmarti, apparentemente almeno.

Poi essendo femmina (contrariamente a quel che comunemente si pensa sono le figlie a causare gli effetti più deleteri sulla psiche paterna) verrà a breve il rimbecillimento totale ma per quello non c'è speranza purtroppo.

----------

## cloc3

chiude openMosix.

mi dispiace moltissimo, anche perché, fino ad ora, non avevo avuto occasioni per provarlo.

ma davvero un progetto del genere non serve più, nemmeno nel campo delle applicazioni scientifiche?

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> chiude openMosix.
> 
> mi dispiace moltissimo, anche perché, fino ad ora, non avevo avuto occasioni per provarlo.
> 
> ma davvero un progetto del genere non serve più, nemmeno nel campo delle applicazioni scientifiche?

 

A quanto pare dicono che

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The increasing power and availability of low cost multi-core processors is rapidly making single-system image (SSI) Clustering less of a factor in computing. The direction of computing is clear and key developers are moving into newer virtualization approaches and other projects. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Su su, non sentitevi orfani: c'è  http://www.kerrighed.org/ e http://openssi.org che offrono funzionalità su kernel 2.6 ed in maniera egregia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

Non so a quanti può interessare, ma ho finito gli esami della triennale (tecnicamente no, mancano alcune verbalizzazioni, ma praticamente si, li ho sostenuti tutti). Adesso, laurea e specialistica. Ok, chi se ne frega, direte voi, ma io sono al settimo cielo!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Grande skypjack!  :Cool: 

Sbrigati a prendere la laurea così tutti i Gentooisti veneti potranno cantarti in coro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dottoreeeeeeee
> 
> Dottoeeereeeeee
> ...

 

Mumble mumble... ora avrai un pò di tempo libero, giusto?  :Rolling Eyes:  E allora sotto con le traduzioni, schiavo!  :Twisted Evil:  [rumore di scudisciata di frusta sulla schiena del povero skypjack]   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Non so a quanti può interessare, ma ho finito gli esami della triennale (tecnicamente no, mancano alcune verbalizzazioni, ma praticamente si, li ho sostenuti tutti). Adesso, laurea e specialistica. Ok, chi se ne frega, direte voi, ma io sono al settimo cielo!! 

 

In bocca al lupo  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

 *gutter wrote:*   

> In bocca al lupo 

 

Crepi!

Grazie ragazzi!!!

@Scen: lavoro alla tesi, mi sono preso traduzioni non urgenti apposta ...  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A quanto pare dicono che
> 
> ...
> ...

 

proprio quello mi ha fatto impressione. se lo dicono loro deve avere un qualche fondamento ...

tuttavia, mi sembra impossibile che la sovraeccedenza di potenza di calcolo sia tale che nessuno, per il futuro, avrà più bisogno di giocare con i cluster. così il fatto mi sembra tale da segnare un'epoca.

@ skypjack: vento in poppa.

----------

## gutter

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> @Scen: lavoro alla tesi, mi sono preso traduzioni non urgenti apposta ... 

 

Giusto per curiosità: titolo della tesi?

----------

## skypjack

Reti neurali in dominino cifrato.

In realtà è una tesi di sviluppo. Mi spiego: ho un documento che è il risultato (sfociato in un'altra tesi mesi fa) di alcune ricerche in questo campo che hanno portato all'ideazione di un protocollo per poter usare reti neurali in modo che tanto chi le possiede sia sicuro (che non gliele copieranno, dato che si suppone spenda per allenarle) quanto chi le usa (se processano dati sensibili, non voglio che chi le mette a disposizione sappia i miei ca**i).

Come tesi triennale, è più che fattibile.

Si tratta infatti di sviluppare un'applicazione client-server quanto più flessibile e riusabile possibile che implementi questo protocollo, così da poterci fare poi ancora ricerca e via dicendo (decideranno al laboratorio, insomma).

Così prevengo anche chi vuol chiedere cosa significa il titolo!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, fine settimana da incubo, mia moglie è ancora in ospedale ma lo spavento è passato (se vi interessano i dettagli vi rimando al mio diario) e oggi almeno mi sono fatto qualche sana risata ... ho appena installato www-apps/curator e cerco di capire con quali opzioni lanciarlo

```
$ curator --help

Error: argument error. Use --help for more info.
```

  :Laughing: 

Mi piace riuscire a ridere di gusto delle piccole cose della vita  :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Finalmente anche io arrivo al tanto agognato traguardo della laurea!!!

Per tutti i gentooisti catanesi mi laureo giorno 27 alle 10 presso l'aula magna della facoltà di Matematica e Informatica alla Cittadella!!!

CHE BELLO!!!!!

----------

## fabiolino

Io sono in vacanza e qui' a Taranto fa' un caldo che si muore. Comunque auguri ai nuovi laureandi e ai nuovi papa'.

----------

## gutter

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CHE BELLO!!!!!

 

Tanti auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@RollsAppleTree auguroni  :Wink: 

a me manca ancora tanto per finirel l'uni  :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Non vorrei fare spam ma ho visto questo portatile canadese a un prezzo stracciato e per molte cose che faccio potrebbe anche andare benissimo (magari con un po' più di ram).

http://www.medisoncelebrity.com/product.html

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non vorrei fare spam ma ho visto questo portatile canadese a un prezzo stracciato e per molte cose che faccio potrebbe anche andare benissimo (magari con un po' più di ram).
> 
> http://www.medisoncelebrity.com/product.html

 

Occhio!

Su ziobudda dicono che la casa é svedese ma, sopratutto, che sembra sia un falso.

http://www.ziobudda.net/un_altro_portatile_a_basso_prezzo_equipaggiato_con_linux_0

----------

## Kernel78

Infatti anche io stamattina avevo trovato qualcosa del genere su altre fonti ...

In effetti ho riflettuto sul fatto che sembra meglio carrozzato di OLPC con un costo analogo ... e il tempo di consegna di 6 settimane ... effettivamente potevo anche arrivarci subito che la cosa puzzava decisamente ...

----------

## djinnZ

mi sta capitando che tutti i contatti e-mail @virgilio ed @alice rifiutino sistematicamente come spam i miei messaggi (uso gmail).

qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mi sta capitando che tutti i contatti e-mail @virgilio ed @alice rifiutino sistematicamente come spam i miei messaggi (uso gmail).
> 
> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

 

Immagino dovresti smettere di pubblicizzare viagra & allungamenti del pene  :Laughing: 

In realtà non saprei, non ho nemmeno un contatto su virgilio o alice ...

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mi sta capitando che tutti i contatti e-mail @virgilio ed @alice rifiutino sistematicamente come spam i miei messaggi (uso gmail).
> 
> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

 

Per quanto riguarda Alice (ma anche Virgilio, forse, mi sembra siano state unificate come gestione da non molto tempo) so che nella webmail c'è un'opzione "antispam", che butta in una cartella "spam" tutti i messaggi con mittente non inserito in apposita "lista bianca": a me ha dato diversi grattacapi, prima di capire perchè quella mail  @alice.it non riceveva nulla   :Confused: 

Prova a controllare che non ci sia lo stesso inghippo anche per te!

----------

## djinnZ

strano perchè capita solo con i messaggi provenienti dai miei account gmail, nessun problema rilevato con libero o altri operatori italiani e perchè è iniziato questa settimana fino ad ora non ha creato alcun problema.

Proverò a tentare di spiegargli che devono disabilitare l'opzione...

----------

## cloc3

wikipedia all'attacco.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

non c'entra nulla, ma... tanti auguri... a me   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## skypjack

Tanti auguri, coda!

Un'altra tacca sul bastone, eh ...  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> tanti auguri... a me  

 

Grande Codaaaa!!! Auguriii !!!

----------

## djinnZ

tante angurie...

ma siamo già nella fase del sono troppi per andarli a spiattellare in giro?

----------

## Scen

Visto che siamo delle persone gentili e per bene, proporrei una bella tirata d'orecchi con ausilio di pinze da meccanico  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  (quante sono stavolta le candeline da spegnere... eh? eh? ahhhh, vedi che il numero si abbassa.....  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  )

Ok, fine parentesi goliardico/pazzoide: tanti auguri coda  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

so' 30.. e so' vecchio!

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> so' 30.. e so' vecchio!
> 
> Coda

 

hai anche ritirato l'avatar... perchè non ti assomigliava più.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   so' 30.. e so' vecchio!
> 
> Coda 
> 
> hai anche ritirato l'avatar... perchè non ti assomigliava più.
> ...

 

auguri! (in ritardo) non sei vecchio.... altrimenti lo sono pure io!

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> so' 30.. e so' vecchio!

 

Dopo quest'affermazione mi rifiuto di farti gli auguri.

Se adesso ti reputi vecchio cosa dirai quando arrivi all'età della saggezza (ovvero la mia)?

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> so' 30.. e so' vecchio!
> 
> Coda

 

 :Shocked:  Allora io che sarei? Decrepito?   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ritiro formalmente gli auguri.  :Mad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Invito formalmente tutti i vecchi bacucchi ad essere meno burberi e a lasciare spazio ai giovani  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

```
...
```

----------

## makoomba

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Invito formalmente tutti i vecchi bacucchi ad essere meno burberi e a lasciare spazio ai giovani 

 

l'importante è sentirsi giovani dentro......

..... ma anche essere MOD non guasta    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

OT, OT, OT!

Chi mi spiega che vuol dire IMHO?!

----------

## skypjack

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMHO

----------

## randomaze

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> OT, OT, OT!
> 
> Chi mi spiega che vuol dire IMHO?!

 

qui.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  

```
...
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## makoomba

come da tradizione, un saluto "preferie" a tutti.

cari ragassuoli, ci si ribecca a fine agosto.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   OT, OT, OT!
> 
> Chi mi spiega che vuol dire IMHO?! 
> 
> qui.

 

grazie, ma mi ha fatto impressione quel TIA che io conoscevo come transient ischemic attack  :Surprised: 

----------

## djinnZ

a me tia fa venire a mente l'ennesimo odioso balzello... (e da buon vicino del famoso vulcano sono sempre portato ad attacchi di bile al solo sentir parlare di igiene ambientale)

----------

## akiross

Questo ultra ot risale al 2005. Figuata  :Very Happy: 

Ok dai, condivido con voi questa bella battuta che ho generato tipo ieri al lavoro:

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa fa un informatico che aspetta qualcosa che non arrivera' mai?
> 
> Aspetta goto

 

GhahAhA probabilmente qualcuno l'ha gia' partorita prima di me una cosa simile, ma non si sa mai :'D a volte credi di aver rinventato la ruota e invece e' proprio la prima ruota della storia.

BAuAHa

Ciau  :Smile: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti,

è possibile controllare la propria casella di posta gmail tramite un client testuale come links2 ?

Ottengo un "pagina non valida".. magari esiste qualche programma alternativo..

----------

## akiross

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> e' possibile controllare la propria casella di posta gmail tramite un client testuale come links2?

 

Secondo me si.

(Rispetto per la firma, Urumi Kanzaki e' la mia preferita  :Very Happy: )

----------

## MajinJoko

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me si.

 

Eppure con links ottengo

```
the page you request is invalid
```

Sono invece riuscito ad accedervi con elinks (tutto è bene quel che finisce bene   :Very Happy: )

 *akiross wrote:*   

> (Rispetto per la firma, Urumi Kanzaki e' la mia preferita )

 

È la seconda volta oggi che qui sul forum resto piacevolmente sorpreso (per la cronaca: l'altra è stata quando ho letto il post che mouser ha fatto tramite il WII    :Laughing: )

----------

## akiross

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   
> 
> Secondo me si. 
> 
> Eppure con links ottengo
> ...

 

Prima pensavo a ssl... C'e' il supporto ssl su links? Non so se e' quello, ho qualche dubbio... Ma per ora e' l'unica che mi viene in mente.

Si comunque la mia risposta ridicola era in senso lato  :Very Happy:  "In qualche modo penso che ci si possa riuscire"  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## MajinJoko

```
www-client/links-2.1_pre26  USE="X gpm javascript jpeg png sdl ssl tiff unicode -directfb -fbcon -livecd (-svga)"
```

il supporto a ssl è abilitato, ma nisba.. pazienza, userò elinks..

----------

## Peach

se ancora non l'avete letta

http://heartbeat.skype.com/2007/08/what_happened_on_august_16.html

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://heartbeat.skype.com/2007/08/what_happened_on_august_16.html

 

La motivazione non mi convince molto   :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> http://heartbeat.skype.com/2007/08/what_happened_on_august_16.html 
> 
> La motivazione non mi convince molto  

 

si anche perché sembrerebbe si siano fatti autogol, insomma secondo loro la patch di MS ha fatto riavviare n-mila PC contemporaneamente dossandoli...  :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si anche perché sembrerebbe si siano fatti autogol, insomma secondo loro la patch di MS ha fatto riavviare n-mila PC contemporaneamente dossandoli... 

 

Poco credibile ...

----------

## djinnZ

Non fucilatemi ma... meglio postare qui se è il caso si potrebbe aprire un thread sull'argomento

dagli ultimi casini ho stabilito il tempo di reinstallazione di gentoo con configurazione desktop (a partire da live, stage3 e pacchetti binari creati + configurazione completamente persa) in circa sei ore (12 Gb di sistema), resta qualcosa da sistemare ma vederemo...

mentre l'emerge da zero mi dovrebbe prendere una settimana più o meno... (compresa compilazione di kde-meta, mozilla ed OOo)

vabbè... la nostra distribuzione preferita si sa che ha il difetto dei tempi biblici ma...

ho dovuto reistallare il windozz XP sul portatile di mio zio, a parte quella mezzoretta (in totale) per smontare l'HD, spostare Doc&set, reimpostare le chiavi et similia; ci ho messo due giorni pieni di cui circa venti ore a scaricare patch ed istallare giusto player video, office, mozilla, java (varie versioni causa solito entratel&c), .NET, gimp e qualcosaltro. E non ho certo finito.

A parte il chiedermi se sono cretino io ed ho sbagliato qualcosa mi domando a questo punto un banale intervento di reinstallazione (indipendentemente dal sistema) quanto dovrebbe costare.

----------

## Peach

io uso stage4 e rsync su disco esterno per ogni evenienza. in ogni caso dipende MOLTO dal tuo proc / ram. poco da dire.

per i costi non saprei dirti

----------

## Kernel78

Solo due semplici parole:

SONO PADRE !!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> SONO PADRE !!!

 

congratulazioni!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> SONO PADRE !!! 
> 
> congratulazioni!! 

 

auguroni  :Very Happy:  nome del pargolo/a?

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> SONO PADRE !!!

 

Yeah!  :Cool:  Congratulazioni anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

Adesso che è finita la fase di

```

emerge gravidanza

```

(stage1  :Wink:  )

c'è quella di

```

emerge notti-insonni cambio-pannolini ruttino-post-pranzo svezzamento

```

(stage2  :Razz:  )

Good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Congratulazioni Kernel78.

sarà la volta buona che diventi più buono...

----------

## Kernel78

Mia figlia si chiama Arianna Francesca Melissa  :Very Happy: 

Visto che sia io che i miei fratelli abbiamo tre nomi a testa io e la mia consorte abbiamo pensato di darne tre anche a nostra figlia  :Wink: 

Adesso volo in ospedale a trovarle e a spupazzarle  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> sarà la volta buona che diventi più buono...

 

Certo, ma mica con voi  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> SONO PADRE !!!

 

Tanti auguri  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> SONO PADRE !!!

 Congratulazioniiiii  :Very Happy:  Vai papààààà....

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> SONO PADRE !!!

 

COngratulazioni  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> 

 

anzi 4:

MIA FIGLIA  È SORDAAAA!!!

calma, calma, succede a tutti.

goditi l'attimo, con moderazione.

----------

## skypjack

In ritardo, ma auguri e complimenti!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

AUGURONI  :Very Happy: 

cavolo deve essere una bella sensazione  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Il fatto che sia nata un mese e mezzo in anticipo mi ha causato un filo di preoccupazione e il fatto che mia moglie sia sia fatta un mese di ospedale prima di partorire non ha contribuito a creare una situazione rilassata ma fortunatamente va tutto bene e non vedo l'ora di avere le mie ragazze a casa con me e di potermele spupazzare e coccolare fino allo sfinimento invece di dover andare tutti i giorni in ospedale.

Potrei mettermi a parlare per ore di come ci si sente ma vi risparmio  :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Ciao papà!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

in ritardo ma congratulazioni.

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il fatto che sia nata un mese e mezzo in anticipo mi ha causato un filo di preoccupazione e il fatto che mia moglie sia sia fatta un mese di ospedale prima di partorire non ha contribuito a creare una situazione rilassata ma fortunatamente va tutto bene e non vedo l'ora di avere le mie ragazze a casa con me e di potermele spupazzare e coccolare fino allo sfinimento invece di dover andare tutti i giorni in ospedale.
> 
> Potrei mettermi a parlare per ore di come ci si sente ma vi risparmio 

 

si capisco, mia sorella ha avuto una bimba e stare in ospedale ha stressato lei, suo marito e tutto il resto della famiglia. l'idea è stata che l'avessero parcheggiata lì  :Twisted Evil: 

cmq grande! congratulations!

----------

## Onip

congratulazioni e buona avventura!

----------

## lucapost

Questa la sapevate: http://ecoiron.blogspot.com/2007/01/black-google-would-save-3000-megawatts.html?

e questa l'alternativa italiana: http://www.nerooogle.com/?

Ecco un buon motivo per scegliere un dark-screen!

----------

## djinnZ

dato che non mi viene a mente niente di utile ed importante (e quando mai?!  :Twisted Evil:  ) spreco il mio post n°1000 solo per dire:

SONO diventato VETERAN!  :Mr. Green: 

ed il "macchisefrega"... me lo aggiungo da solo.  :Twisted Evil: 

Tanto da domani il forum è down...

----------

## topper_harley

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Solo due semplici parole:
> 
> SONO PADRE !!!

 

Congratulazioni anche se in ritardo && A metà gennaio ti raggiungo anch'io e anche nel mio caso si tratta di una bambina!!

----------

## Scen

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Congratulazioni anche se in ritardo && A metà gennaio ti raggiungo anch'io e anche nel mio caso si tratta di una bambina!!

 

Ormai abbiamo le prove che usare Gentoo potenzia le proprie capacità amatorie  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Cool:   :Wink:   :Razz:  (forse perhcè tra una ricompilazione di world e l'altra il Gentooista occupa il proprio tempo in modo utile  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  ...)

A parte gli scherzi, rinnovo i complimenti anche a te (a sto punto spero di dare anch'io la stessa notizia prossimamente!  :Very Happy:  )!

OT APPEND:

Ieri sera vi ho traditi: per questioni di tempo (entro stamattina) e di potenza macchina (pentium 3 450Mhz con 128Mb Ram) ho dovuto optare sull'installazione di ubuntu-server sul mio anziano ma immarcescibile pc casalingo per test estremi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ieri sera vi ho traditi: per questioni di tempo (entro stamattina) e di potenza macchina (pentium 3 450Mhz con 128Mb Ram) ho dovuto optare sull'installazione di ubuntu-server sul mio anziano ma immarcescibile pc casalingo per test estremi  
> 
> 

 

Nota: inserire Scen nella lista nera!  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

B. XVI

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> B. XVI

 

Gennaro Ratzinger!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Novità dell'ultim'ora (fonte mia, quotidiano giallo di economia da non confondere con quello simile ma di colore più scuro che schifo e non leggo, non li cito perchè non gli faccio certo pubblicità, posto adesso perchè solo ora sono riuscito a metterci le mani sopra tra poste lente e capo che deve leggere sempre tutto lui prima):

pare che gli incompetenti che imboccano i nostri deliranti parlamentari (ministeri e segreterie assortite  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) se ne siano inventata un'altra;

dopo essersi finalmente avveduti (dopo circa 37 anni quattro mesi e 11 giorni di denunce e segnalazioni raccolte dall'emanazione dello "statuto dei lavoratori" tanto per dare un termine o si risale al regno sabaudo pre-invasione;  :Shocked:  alla buon'ora...   :Twisted Evil:   ) che spesso gli odiosi sfruttatori (i datori di lavoro, chi altri sennò, ma multinazionali no, loro non fanno queste cose  :Twisted Evil:  ) ed i loro lerci sgherri (professionisti in genere  :Cool:  , le società di consulenza e le agenzie interinali ed i patronati non fanno di queste cose...   :Twisted Evil:  ) hanno il vizio di far firmare delle dimissioni "in bianco" (che poi sia un trucco scontato e scarsamente efficace buono solo a far prendere per imbecille chi lo applica lasciamo stare  :Mr. Green:   :Cool:  ) per dare maggiore garanzia  :Laughing:   a questo popolo di miserabili precari sfruttati, hanno pensato ad una nuova disposizione di legge:

per potersi dimettere si deve prendere l'apposito modello (valido solo per 15 giorni) presso gli uffici competenti e sottoscriverlo altrimenti le dimissioni sono nulle.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

Ora vi domanderete perchè codesto deficiente che scrive  :Cool:   parli di una cosa del genere su un forum gentoo e cosa cavolo c'entri con l'informatica...

semplice, gli uffici di collocamento non sono disponibili ovunque (pare che li vogliano accentrare ulteriormente  :Wink:  ) e con gli attuali tagli in finanziaria c'è sicuramente da attendersi che i modelli siano strettamente contingentati  :Confused:  , altrimenti il modulo potrà essere "stampato tramite internet"  :Evil or Very Mad:   (le adoro queste imprecisioni, mi viene da pensare che siano ad hoc, segno di disprezzo per l'inutile e balorda materia, però c'è gente che ancora oggi parla o scrive "dei diti" in tv e sui giornali quindi non saprei dire se è volontario o meno  :Mr. Green:  ).

Considerando come sono state affrontate sino ad ora queste faccende scrutando nella sfera di cristallo, tra le nebbie del futuro, vedo, vedo... la solita "e" blu  :Mad:  , chissàperchè... sono malpensante?!  :Cool: 

Insomma tenete gli occhi aperti o va a finire che per poter mandare a c****** il vostro capo dovrete andare a pagare prima l'aggiormento a "zozz'a bestia" (storpiatura del nome di un noto prodotto software di recente uscita sul mercato che non cito per evitare denunce  :Mr. Green:  ) od al massimo vincolare voi e le vostre prossime tre generazioni di discendenti a qualche patronato/cafr/sindacato/associazione/massoneria/camorra/professionista/notaro/cravattaro/faccendiere/untore/ammanigliato/chipiùnehapiùnemetta (sempre che la consentano questa possibilità).

Il tutto con buona pace dei poveri alberi abbattuti e macerati pèr fare fogli di carta straccia che probabilmente non saranno mai utilizzati...  :Twisted Evil:   ma questo è un altro discorso, e si potrebbe incominciare da tanti libri e giornali inutili e dalla marea di carte che ci obbligano a compilare, quest'ultima proposta di spreco è una goccia nel mare.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

(se poi la volete segnalare in giro... accomodatevi, siamo pur sempre nel mondo della libera circolazione delle ideee, per quanto ancora non so però  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...

 

djinnZ,

capisco che ci tieni a dire/suggerire certe cose, tuttavia ti faccio notare (bada bene che, in questo thread, ti sto parlando da lettore e non da moderatore) che una sfliza di parole, commenti e faccine come quella é un pò atroce da leggere e parecchia gente potrebbe decidere di interrompere a metà della seconda riga.

Ora, se il tuo intento era quello di sfogarti e basta, contento tu. Se l'intento era quello di fare un "avviso preventivo" credo che bastasse scrivere qualcosa tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Dato che con le recenti norme di legge per poter cambiare lavoro é necessario un apposito modulo prestampato valido 15 giorni, per evitare la possibile carenza di tale modulo pare che questo potrà anche essere stampato via internet.
> 
> Ora, visto il passato ho paura che, come sempre avviene, il rischio é che la stampa sarà vincolata alla piattaforma  microsoft, quindi stiamo attenti

 

Detto questo, IMHO, tanto vale aspettare e vedere... inutile essere allarmistici prima del tempo. 

Voglio dire, se sono furbi sarà un PDF da scaricare, se sono scemi sarà un .doc (problema fastidioso ma comunque risolvibile!).

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> parecchia gente potrebbe decidere di interrompere a metà della seconda riga.

 

L'intento era quello... non volevo che fosse troppo "fruibile".

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Voglio dire, se sono furbi sarà un PDF da scaricare, se sono scemi sarà un .doc (problema fastidioso ma comunque risolvibile!).

 

Si parla di doversi autenticare ed il modulo telematico dovrebbe essere preimpostato, se guardo all'inail che ancora oggi per obblighi assoluti e sanzionati (denuncia di assunzione ed infortunio) non ha rimesso a posto una istruzione getdate sballata... penso male.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   parecchia gente potrebbe decidere di interrompere a metà della seconda riga. 
> 
> L'intento era quello... non volevo che fosse troppo "fruibile".

 

Ti sei adeguato agli standard della PA ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

... e di chi ne riporta le malefatte (i predetti fogli di carta igienica colorati e certe ignobili trasmissioni televisive).

L'idea era far riflettere su come vengono presentate le cose, ho volutamente usato la mano pesante nel rendere grottesca l'esposizione, in attesa di vedere le reazioni.

Il fatto si ricollega sempre alla solita vecchia polemica sull'e-governement orientato ad imporre "quel" software e su come troppe leggi ultimamente appaiano disegnate con una impostazione puramente "burocratica" (non crederete alla favoletta che i parlamentari fanno tutto da soli, spero, c'è un apparato di proposte suggerimenti e verifiche dietro ad un disegno di legge). Ma questo è un discorso che qui esula anche dal campo dell'Ultra-OT.

Quindi per me la discussione si ferma, un riassunto serio lo ha fatto randomaze quindi... alla prossima cretinata.

(ovviamente se i moderatori pensano che si possa continuare si può anche continuare ma sono il primo a dire che è troppo OT)

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> credo che bastasse scrivere qualcosa tipo:
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  è davvero tutto lì quello djinnZ aveva scritto?

----------

## djinnZ

Veramente c'è qualche errore:

 *Quote:*   

> è stato presentato un disegno di legge, di prossima e quasi certa approvazione, che vorreppe imporre, per poter dare le dimissioni dal proprio posto di lavoro, la sottoscrizione di un apposito modulo prestampato valido per soli 15 giorni dall'emissione. Per evitare carenze ed impossibilità a reperire il modulo si parla di prevederne la stampa via internet.
> 
> Per come sono andate sino ad ora queste cose cose c'è il rischio che l'inutile iniziativa (volta a limitare la pratica delle dimissioni, comunque non valide, sottoscritte all'atto dell'assunzione) diventi l'ennesimo modo per imporre un computer ed il solito sistema operativo proprietario per poter esecitare i propri diritti od adempiere ad un obbligo di legge.
> 
> 

 però il senso rimane quello. (e questa è la versione completa, bella diffrenza vero?!)

Perchè la ho scritta in quel modo? Per far riflettere sul linguaggio con il quale vengono presentate le cose, pensa a come vengono presentate le cose da "le iene" a "ballarò", passando per i telegiornali e per blog e fud assortito.

----------

## cloc3

stickam è un software libero?

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> stickam è un software libero?

 

 :Question: 

Stando alla FAQ di stikam sembrerebbe che sia free ...

non capisco perchè hai linkato anche una ricerca infruttuosa su sourceforge per quanto riguarda stikam  :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stando alla FAQ di stikam sembrerebbe che sia free ...
> 
> 

 cioé gratis?

la mia impressione è che si tratti di un servizio, non di un software.

come se io potessi usare wikipedia ma non installare sul mio server un mediawiki.

è per questo che ho cercato su sourceforge, mostrando il risultato infruttuoso.

nel what is vedo comparire anche un simbolo di trade mark.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Stando alla FAQ di stikam sembrerebbe che sia free ...
> 
>  cioé gratis?
> ...

 

Non ho la più pallida idea se intendano free come gratis o libero e non ho voglia di spulciarmi il loro sito al posto tuo  :Wink: 

Se le loro faq non ti bastano non puoi contattarli direttamente per chiederlo a loro (hanno anche un forum sul sito) ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> è per questo che ho cercato su sourceforge, mostrando il risultato infruttuoso.
> 
> nel what is vedo comparire anche un simbolo di trade mark.

 

qui continuo a non capire ... anche cercando keli (software per latex sotto kde) non trovo niente anche se è distribuito sotto gpl, sourceforge non è "l'unico rivenditore ufficiale" di free software e vorrei farti notare che anche Linux è un tm ma questo non lo rende meno libero  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> stickam è un software libero?

 

A me sembra essere una community e non un software.

In quanto al programma che gestisce il sito non ho notato (a prima vista) link o riferimenti quindi potrebbe non appartenere al software libero... 

Ma potrebbe anche essere un CMS rilasciato con licenza diversa dalla GPL-3.

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me sembra essere una community e non un software.
> 
> 

 

forse anche di meno. sarebbe addirittura un'azienda.

ho chiesto per avere una conferma. il fatto è che Di Pietro spaccia platealmente stickam come un software libero.

ora (per quanto lo ammiri come politico, anche sulle questioni informatiche) ho ancora qualche perplessità.

il tema del dibattito è sempre quello. quanti soldi l'informatica può far risparmiare alla politica.

mi piacerebbe sentire, piuttosto quanti soldi la politica è disposta ad investire sull'informatica.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> A me sembra essere una community e non un software.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Decisamente mi mancano dei passaggi: che ci azzecca Di Pietro?

Cosa vorrebbe fare con stickam?

E comunque, onestamente, non mi vengono in mente molti <<non-addetti-ai-lavori>> (politici compresi) capaci di distinguere una pagina web da un software. 

Qualcuno nel forum ha nella firma la frase scusa, ma tu su quel computer hai google?. Beh, per chi mastica informatica e si compila la propria distribuzione linux é evidentemente una frase che fa ridere, per la maggioranza degli italiani é perfettamente normale. Come é normale che, se non trovano l'icona con la 'e' telefonino preoccupati dicendo si é rotta internet e via dicendo.

 *Quote:*   

> il tema del dibattito è sempre quello. quanti soldi l'informatica può far risparmiare alla politica.
> 
> mi piacerebbe sentire, piuttosto quanti soldi la politica è disposta ad investire sull'informatica.

 

Di questi tempi credo che la risposta alla tua domanda sia un numero molto vicino a zero. Ma lasciando da parte i giudizi sulla politica e sulla persona/partito, si può sapere da dove parte il discorso?

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> si può sapere da dove parte il discorso?

 

ovviamente.

----------

## Kernel78

Non vorrei dire ma leggendo quanto scritto li a me sembra chiaro si riferisca ad un servizio e non a un sw ... dubito che un sw ti offra gratuitamente 500 mb (lo scarichi e ti spediscono una chiavetta usb  :Laughing:  ).

Scherzi a parte, basta leggere "Per utilizzare Stickam non è necessario installare alcun tipo di software"  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, basta leggere "Per utilizzare Stickam non è necessario installare alcun tipo di software" 

 

ti concentri sempre sui particolari inessenziali.

e falsi. è palese e fuori discussione che nessun utente di sistema operativo preinstallato windows potrebbe nutrire la sensata speranza di utilizzare stickam senza installare manualmente flash.

piuttosto, riflettevo su un contesto nel quale, mentre YouTube e Second Life, Stickam invece...

ecco. il motivo della mia confusione è tutto qua.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   si può sapere da dove parte il discorso? 
> 
> ovviamente.

 

Ok, leggendo il commento di Fabbri A vedo che siamo a cavallo: Dall'equazione "software libero=software gratis" siamo passati a "roba gratis=software libero". 

Chiunque sia "marco c." fa bene a mettere i puntini sulle 'i', anche se inizio a pensare che sia una causa persa  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> siamo a cavallo: Dall'equazione "software libero=software gratis" siamo passati a "roba gratis=software libero". 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

bravissimo. quanto a "marco c.", dubito un po' che abbia provato a vincere una qualsivoglia causa.

forse solo gli giravano le eliche.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Scherzi a parte, basta leggere "Per utilizzare Stickam non è necessario installare alcun tipo di software"  
> 
> ti concentri sempre sui particolari inessenziali.
> ...

 

al massimo imprecisi ma non falsi, è lapalissiano che il concetto espresso è: "una volta che hai tutti i requisiti non devi installare altro" in contrapposizione al fatto che normalmente i sw indicano dei requisiti per poter essere installati.

Ovvio che se uno vuole essere fiscale e prendere la frase in senso assoluto allora risulta falsa visto che qualcuno (l'utente finale o in fabbrica) installa almeno il SO per far funzionare la macchina.

In fondo se io ho una macchina con cui fruisco normalmente di servizi come youtube e voglio usufruire anche di Stickam sulla mia macchina "non è necessario installare alcun tipo di software". Non è così insensato supporre che (purtroppo) un'enorme fetta di navigatori abbia flash installato ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> piuttosto, riflettevo su un contesto nel quale, mentre YouTube e Second Life, Stickam invece...
> 
> ecco. il motivo della mia confusione è tutto qua.

 

 :Question:  qui non ho proprio capito ...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  qui non ho proprio capito ...

 

leggi anche gli interventi di randomaze. sono ben sintonizzati.

comunque, il contesto a cui mi riferisco si può estrarre dal link che ho segnato sopra:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> L’Italia dei Valori ...
> 
>  ha una presenza importante su Second Life, propone una mia relazione
> ...

 

----------

## mambro

Oggi in facoltà da me c'era una tizia che distribuiva dei volantini su un concorso microsoft promettendo copie gratis di Vista ai partecipanti.. terribile   :Laughing: 

La stessa tipa ha attaccato un cartello riguardante una specie di "Windows day" che si terrà giovedì con tanto di "Install party di prodotti microsoft".   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> La stessa tipa ha attaccato un cartello riguardante una specie di "Windows day" che si terrà giovedì con tanto di "Install party di prodotti microsoft".  

 

Porta un PC senza sistema operativo e, se ti installano una versione senza darti al licenza, denunciali  :Wink: 

(se si rifiutano digli che aspetti il 27 e vai da quelli di linux che non rompono le scatole...)

----------

## mambro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   La stessa tipa ha attaccato un cartello riguardante una specie di "Windows day" che si terrà giovedì con tanto di "Install party di prodotti microsoft".   
> 
> Porta un PC senza sistema operativo e, se ti installano una versione senza darti al licenza, denunciali 
> 
> (se si rifiutano digli che aspetti il 27 e vai da quelli di linux che non rompono le scatole...)

 

No, lo metterebbero con licenza, è una cosa organizzata da microsoft. C'è anche scritto "al termine della manifestazione verrano distribuite copie gratuite di Windows Vista". Si inventano di tutto per plagiare le menti dei poveri studenti   :Very Happy: 

Tra l'altro il mio dipartimento (Dipartimento di Ingegneria dell'Informazione di Padova) butta i soldi in questo modo http://www.microsoft.com/italy/msdn/msdnaa/default.mspx per fortuna che poi riguadagna la mia fiducia avento praticamente tutti i laboratori con linux   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> No, lo metterebbero con licenza, è una cosa organizzata da microsoft. C'è anche scritto "al termine della manifestazione verrano distribuite copie gratuite di Windows Vista". Si inventano di tutto per plagiare le menti dei poveri studenti   

 

Andateci in gruppo, chiamate i vostri amici! Impossessativi di una copia voi prima che arrivi a una mente debole!!!!

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   No, lo metterebbero con licenza, è una cosa organizzata da microsoft. C'è anche scritto "al termine della manifestazione verrano distribuite copie gratuite di Windows Vista". Si inventano di tutto per plagiare le menti dei poveri studenti    
> 
> Andateci in gruppo, chiamate i vostri amici! Impossessativi di una copia voi prima che arrivi a una mente debole!!!!

 

10:1 che sono versioni pseudo-trial.

(e magari sono le versioni OEM che stanno iniziando a ritirare dal mercato.. approposito qualcuno ha già provato a farselo scambiare con XP?)

----------

## bandreabis

Beh io una copia gratis me farei dare.... voglio proprio vedere che versione ti danno.

----------

## mambro

Si, me la son fatta dare dall'università.. ti danno la business.

Sarebbe da capire se giovedì daranno le copie a cani e porci o solo agli studenti dell'università.. vabè che alla fine me ne frega relativamente   :Very Happy: 

Ah, danno anche una copia di Microsoft SQL server. Esiste qualcuno al mondo che lo usa?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ah, danno anche una copia di Microsoft SQL server. Esiste qualcuno al mondo che lo usa?  

 

Se me ne dessero una copia gratis potrei usare i cd come freesbie  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

voglio parlare di software, ma credo comunque di essere piuttosto ot.

guardate questo foglio di calcolo sbagliato.

è stato ottenuto semplicemente trascinando la formula

```
=A2*2,5
```

nelle caselle sottostanti.

il risultato ha prodotto questo codice:

```
=A3*2;5
```

con evidente produzione di errore.

inutile dire che in inglese non accade.

a proposito. ma perché noi italiani usiamo sta benedetta virgola?

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a proposito. ma perché noi italiani usiamo sta benedetta virgola?

 

Perchè non siamo inglesi.  :Twisted Evil:  (per fortuna)  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

a proposito di localizzazioni:

qualcuno sa come convincere il dannato firefox a sottolineare le parole sbagliate su questo forum? il dizionario è installato ma non funziona.

e sono empre in attesa di capire come usare gli emoticons nel tag code...

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno sa come convincere il dannato firefox ...

 

questo non è OT.

qui sei OT   :Shocked: 

----------

## lucapost

http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?i=2094786

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?i=2094786

 

questa vicenda del wimax a lumaca mi mette angoscia.

siamo un paese che, dopo aver costruito il proprio digital divide pezzo su pezzo a colpi di strategie fallimentari e politiche di cartello, si permette di regalare il wimax alle major dell'adsl, tanto per farsi concorrenza a sè stesse e, a quanto pare, di lasciarsi incastrare del tutto da un ricorso ovvio come il pane.

non so. sono giorni un po' tristi anche per tante altre ragioni...

chi vivrà vedrà.

----------

## Scen

Cambiamo discorso  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ringrazio infinitamente Xet per avermi fatto conoscere la fonte ASSOLUTA del sapere  :Cool: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  come facevi a non conoscerla?

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  come facevi a non conoscerla?

 

nemmeno io la conoscevo e faccio ammenda  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ad atti di guerra, risponderemo con atti di guerra

 

dillo che lo fai apposta...   :Evil or Very Mad:  era un velato (forse più incomprensibile ma... tant'è) tentativo di fare del sarcasmo.

Ora mi sono offeso sul serio. Ce l'avete tutti con me.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dillo che lo fai apposta...   

 

ovvio che lo faccio apposta, ho troppe endorfine in circolo e troppo sonno arretrato per riuscire a inserirmi in un contesto civile  :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

Avete visto l'incipit del changelog del 2.6.24-rc1?

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.24-rc1

Chi coglie la citazione?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

facile: 42!

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

Mi è venuto lo schiribizzo di googolare (sia per 42 che per 42!), tanto per vedere quale tuttopornogratisdellamalora.com o quale suoneriagratisdellaporcadellasuamadre.it mi riportava, invece c'era la giusta pagina di wikipedia, come primo link,   :Shocked:  (è la prima volta che mi capita).

Dovrei essere felice ma non so perchè trovo la coincidenza inquietante...

Ma il giorno dell'asciugamano non è il 25 maggio?

----------

## cagnaluia

ciao!!!!  è da tantissimissimo tempo che non vengo sul forum... sarà un anno ormai... un pò meno.. 

cosa è successo di bello in tutto sto tempo?

gentoo è cresciuta?

com'è l'attività sul forum?

che bello tornare!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> *
> 
> che bello tornare!  

 

 :Wink: 

c'è stata maretta a primavera, ma le cose hanno continuato ad andare, perché il tessuto è forte.

gentoo non è più grande come un tempo, forse per lo spazio rubato da Ubuntu, ma non ha perso magia.

il forum? tolto io, gente nuova in continuazione.

----------

## CarloJekko

avete notato che il prossimo epiphany supoprterà nativamente il rendering engine html di WebKIT ? 

 *gnome live roadmap wrote:*   

> Epiphany Web Browser
> 
>     *
> 
>       Experimental WebKit backend 
> ...

 

Anche l'engine di Safari deriva da WebKIT (ex khtml)... Sarà la volta buona che abbandonerò la volpe in favore di un browser che si apre in meno di 5 secondi e non si nutre voracemente di ram (10% di memoria usata, contro il 5% di Epiphany)

----------

## cloc3

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Sarà la volta buona che abbandonerò la volpe ... 

 

io ho abbondonato epiphany quasi sul nascere, quando ha dciso di togliere la tendina a sinistra del campo degli indirizzi.

qualcuno sa perché mai lo ha fatto?

e se esiste un modo per ottenere quella funzionalità da tastiera?

----------

## noice

forse gia' la sapete..ma avete mai provato a digitare "about:mozilla" in firefox  :Question: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> avete notato che il prossimo epiphany supoprterà nativamente il rendering engine html di WebKIT ? 
> 
>  *gnome live roadmap wrote:*   Epiphany Web Browser
> 
>     *
> ...

 

Si beh occhio a gridare al miracolo, per il momento webkit su epiphany va mooooooolto lento e moooooolto male: problemi di rendering a gogo e altro. Certo la strada e' ancora lunga e sta per uscire firefox 3. Inoltre gecko e' decisamente piu' testato e stabile di webkit, bisogna vedere come e cosa implementeranno i programmatori gnome per la 2.22

----------

## CarloJekko

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   avete notato che il prossimo epiphany supoprterà nativamente il rendering engine html di WebKIT ? 
> 
>  *gnome live roadmap wrote:*   Epiphany Web Browser
> 
>     *
> ...

 

C'è un altro big che lo usa... Google nel  suo android per renderizzare le pagine... poi deriva dal solido khtml

Chi vivrà vedrà

----------

## Scen

 *noice wrote:*   

> forse gia' la sapete..ma avete mai provato a digitare "about:mozilla" in firefox 

 

Spettacoloso  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Onip

 *noice wrote:*   

> forse gia' la sapete..ma avete mai provato a digitare "about:mozilla" in firefox 

 

lol, mitico. ed è pure localizzato

----------

## skypjack

 *noice wrote:*   

> forse gia' la sapete..ma avete mai provato a digitare "about:mozilla" in firefox 

 

Non lo sapevo, mitico!

----------

## Kernel78

Ragazzi è da netscape 1.1 che funziona (con testi diversi) http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Libro_di_Mozilla ...

Vi do' un'altra notizia dell'ultima ora: "i faraoni hanno deciso di costruire le piramidi"  :Laughing: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

asdasd troppo mitici quelli del mozilotto  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

domandona fuori luogo: qualcuno ha info su possibili controindicazioni nell'usare elilo (ovvero l'unico bootloader che mi risulti utilizzi EFI per bootare anzichè MBR) ? 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> questo non è OT.
> 
> qui sei OT  

 

benvenuto nel club

----------

## mambro

Domanda cretina che non è degna dell'apertura del topic:

perchè dal terminale di gnome facendo "alt" + " . " mi apre il menu "Visualizza" invece di fare quello che mi fa nelle shell fuori da X?

In teoria dovrebbe aprirsi con alt+v. Disabilitando "/apps/gnome-terminal/global/use_mnemonics" da gconf-editor non da più problemi ma ovviamente non funzionano nemmeno le altre scorciatoie per i menu (che tanto non uso quindi non sarebbe nemmeno un problema. se fosse un bug però andrebbe segnalato).

----------

## mambro

Qualcuno di voi per caso usa calcolatrici programmabili tipo la TI 89 Titanium o la HP 50 g? Come se la cavano su Linux?

Avete consigli a riguardo? Io studio ingegneria dell'informazione quindi mi servirebbe per esami riguardanti informatica/elettronica/telecomunicazioni. 

Mi pare di aver capito che sulla carta la hp è migliore tuttavia il software è peggiore (a volte non riesce a risolvere alcune cose ed è più ostico da usare) e si trovano meno software "di terze parti". è vero? esperienze a riguardo?

----------

## comio

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi per caso usa calcolatrici programmabili tipo la TI 89 Titanium o la HP 50 g? Come se la cavano su Linux?
> 
> Avete consigli a riguardo? Io studio ingegneria dell'informazione quindi mi servirebbe per esami riguardanti informatica/elettronica/telecomunicazioni. 
> 
> Mi pare di aver capito che sulla carta la hp è migliore tuttavia il software è peggiore (a volte non riesce a risolvere alcune cose ed è più ostico da usare) e si trovano meno software "di terze parti". è vero? esperienze a riguardo?

 

le hp sono un hack fantastico (un saturn emulato su un arm...). In ambito ing. meccanica le hp sono quasi un obbligo per il software in giro. Rimangono comunque decisamente complesse, ti suggerisco di provare un emulatore delle hp48 per farti una idea (app-emulation/x48).

Le TI sono molto più gestibili con il software, infatti usano un engine derivato dal mitico derive (se avete una certa età... sapete cos'è.. eheh)!

Per un ambito info/elettronica/Telco... penso che che una calcolatrice del dash possa bastare... a meno di obbligo per calcolo numerico.

ciao

luigi

----------

## mambro

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Qualcuno di voi per caso usa calcolatrici programmabili tipo la TI 89 Titanium o la HP 50 g? Come se la cavano su Linux?
> 
> Avete consigli a riguardo? Io studio ingegneria dell'informazione quindi mi servirebbe per esami riguardanti informatica/elettronica/telecomunicazioni. 
> 
> Mi pare di aver capito che sulla carta la hp è migliore tuttavia il software è peggiore (a volte non riesce a risolvere alcune cose ed è più ostico da usare) e si trovano meno software "di terze parti". è vero? esperienze a riguardo? 
> ...

 

Si, infatti io Derive l'ho sempre rimpianto su Linux (wxmaxima non è la stessa cosa..). Gli emulatori effettivamente potrei provarli ma quando mi trovo a dover schiacciare dei tasti di una calcolatrice col mouse mi fa incazzare e li chiudo   :Very Happy: 

Dici che nel mio settore non serve? Io nei 3 esami di analisi che ho fatto ho visto esercizi abbastanza lunghi da fare. E se ci vengono insegnate certe cose presumo che servano nelle applicazioni più avanti. O no?   :Very Happy:  e se sto facendo un esame di elettronica non voglio perdere 10 minuti a fare un integrale   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Nella mia esperienza alla fine mi sono rassegnato ad abbandonare le HP solo perchè alla lunga ti rendono impossibile adattarti alle calcolatrici normali (ed ormai uso solo il foglio di calcolo, tanto sono solo somme interminabili, sigh), però rimpiangerò sempre l'input RPN.

Se non ricordo male l'emulatore funziona abbastanza bene anche da tastiera.

Il derive... le forme quadratiche (programmino imbecille e libercolo che dovevi comprare e saper usare per forza o ti scordavi l'esame di geometria) ... il fortran... il pascal... quanti ricordi...

meno male che col tempo diventano nebbiosi e devi fare uno sforzo per ricordare  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

ti89 forever   :Twisted Evil: 

Per farti sbavare, ti dico solo 

```
dev-embedded/tigcc Cross compiler for Texas Instruments TI-89, TI-92(+) and V200 calculators
```

----------

## mambro

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ti89 forever  
> 
> Per farti sbavare, ti dico solo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'è anche questo volendo   :Very Happy: 

http://hpgcc.org/

Qualcuno mi sa dire come siamo messi a programmi già fatti per TI e per HP? a occhio sembra vincente la prima, ha senso?

è vero inoltre che il linguaggio di programmazione dell'hp è inutilmente più complicato?

Perchè continuo a leggere che l'hp è più compilcata ma vorrei capire se, un essere umano dotato di cervello, possa imparare a usarla ed essere efficente quanto o meglio di un pari essere umano con la TI

----------

